# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Весёлые картинки и другое смешное или не очень

## Ramil



----------


## Оля

Детские рисунки с комментариями  ::  http://www.ico.aha.ru/h/kIds_pictures/detpics.htm

----------


## s2c



----------


## Kirill2142

> Детские рисунки с комментариями  http://www.ico.aha.ru/h/kIds_pictures/detpics.htm

   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::

----------


## MOG

Human face tomato  ::   http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20...-soci.view-000

----------


## ST

помидоры из Чернобыля?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> помидоры из Чернобыля?

 Из Хиросимы

----------


## Alware



----------


## basurero

Что значит "опохмелившись"?  ::

----------


## Bisquit

Опохмеляться -  to drink some kind of alcoholic beverage (usually beer) to get rid of hangover.

----------


## Basil77

People! plz, help me! I can't insert any image in my post   ::

----------


## ST

скачай его на какой нить сервер, типа http://www.imageshack.us/ и в сообщении дай на картинку ссылку, выделив ее тегами (img) (/img)-скобки квадратные.

----------


## Basil77

Ура!!! It's working! Thanx, ST!  ::

----------


## Ramil



----------


## mishau_

http://wwwboards.auto.ru/oka/469802.html

----------


## Ramil

http://fake.dirty.ru/neworder/  http://fake.dirty.ru/antisocial-2/

----------


## Lampada

Не пожалели мыла:  http://www.newsru.com/russia/13oct2006/pena.html

----------


## Lampada

На бумажке написано:  "Я - блондинка!  Паркуюсь, как могу!"    http://autooboz.com.ua/news/2006/10/11/3525.htm

----------


## Basil77

> http://wwwboards.auto.ru/oka/469802.html

 Очень напоминает Лаэртского... но, пожалуй тут степень укуренности побольше   ::

----------


## basurero

> http://wwwboards.auto.ru/oka/469802.html

 ЛОЛ, я люблю эту картинку!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> ЛОЛ, я люблю эту картинку!

 а я не понял, что тут смешного? Что такое козел мореплаватель?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by basurero  
> ЛОЛ, я люблю эту картинку!   а я не понял, что тут смешного? Что такое козел мореплаватель?

 Перейди по ссылке - просмотри то, что там выложено. То, что человек жрёт грибы или ещё какую-нибудь дрянь - дело понятное, но рисует хорошо и с чувство юмора у него своеобразное.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Так, что козёл мореплаватель не означает ничего особенного?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Так, что козёл мореплаватель не означает ничего особенного?

 Да, ничего особенного.
Разве что появляется некоторый комический эффект от сочетания неоднозначного слова "козел" с мечтательно-высокопарным "мореплаватель". (Современных моряков, а тем более козлов, мореплавателями не называют. Вот Колумб или Кук какой-нибудь - это да!..   :: )

----------


## Оля

> Так_ что, козёл мореплаватель не означает ничего особенного?

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Basil77

> 

 Класс!!! Завтра распечатаю и повешу на работе! Главное, чтоб босс не сорвал!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Только вторую эмку добавь...   ::   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Только вторую эмку добавь...

 А вот это спорный вопрос. Слово и так грамматически неправильно - исковеркано в угоду рифме. Так что "граммов" или "грамов" имхо тут без разницы.  ::

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Только вторую эмку добавь...      А вот это спорный вопрос. Слово и так грамматически неправильно - исковеркано в угоду рифме. Так что "граммов" или "грамов" имхо тут без разницы.

 ГРАММОВ и есть "по-правильному". "Грамм" -- это тяжёлое наследство безграмотных 20-х годов, на что обращал внимание ещё Корней Чуковский, правда, потом грустно смирившийся с "двести грамм".

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Только вторую эмку добавь...      А вот это спорный вопрос. Слово и так грамматически неправильно - исковеркано в угоду рифме. Так что "граммов" или "грамов" имхо тут без разницы.    ГРАММОВ и есть "по-правильному". "Грамм" -- это тяжёлое наследство безграмотных 20-х годов, на что обращал внимание ещё Корней Чуковский, правда, потом грустно смирившийся с "двести грамм".

 Наследство, не наследство, но в современном русском языке "граммов" является грамматической ошибкой. Правда в случае с "грамов" к ней добавляется ещё орфографическая.

----------


## Оля

> Наследство, не наследство, но в современном русском языке "граммов" является грамматической ошибкой.

 Первый раз слышу об этом   ::   
Вот информация с Грамоты.ру:  Орфографический словарь
грамм, -а, _р. мн._ -ов, _счетн. ф._ грамм _и_ -ов  Словарь трудностей
ГРАММ, _род. мн._ граммов и _допустимо (в устной речи_ после числительных) грамм. Сто граммов (грамм). В защиту новой формы род. падежа мн. числа - грамм выступил знаток русского языка писатель К. Чуковский. Вот что он писал в книге "Живой как жизнь": "Теперь мне даже странно вспомнить, как сердило меня на первых порах нынешнее словосочетание: сто грамм. "Не сто грамм, а сто граммов!" - с негодованием выкрикивал я. Но мало-помалу привык, обтерпелся, и теперь эта новая форма кажется мне совершенно нормальной".  Русское словесное ударение
грамм, -а; _р. мн._ граммов, _счётн.ф._ грамм _и_ граммов

----------


## Basil77

Ну лажанулся я...  ::  Беру свои слова назад. Я всегда писал и говорил "грамм".

----------


## Tu-160

Раз уж на то пошло, то как произносить величины объёма информации? Сейчас принято говорить и писать, например, «восемь мегабайт». По всей видимости, это и есть правильно. Но я лично просто обожаю говорить «восемь мегабайтов». По мне это звучит как-то «плавнее».

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Говорят так: 100 грамм водки. Это я лично испытывал!

----------


## Оля

> Говорят так: 100 грамм водки. Это я лично испытывал!

 Про водку все говорят именно "грамм"... Традиция....   ::

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Оля] 

> Говорят так: 100 грамм водки. Это я лично испытывал!

 Про водку все говорят именно "грамм"... Традиция....   :: [/quote:31bfoe8r]
Ну так а на плакате про что говорится? Про минералку что ли??! Чистая питьевая вода "Пшеничная"! Всё что вам дарит природа! Или как там сейчас зонтичные брэнды рекламируют?  ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=Basil77] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":1mcacf6w  Говорят так: 100 грамм водки. Это я лично испытывал!   Про водку все говорят именно "грамм"... Традиция....

 Ну так а на плакате про что говорится? Про минералку что ли??![/quote:1mcacf6w]
Там говорится про какие-то "200 _грамов_"...   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Там говорится про какие-то "200 _грамов_"...

 Ну так из-за чего сыр-бор пошёл... Ты прочитай весь топик и поймёшь, что я имел ввиду.  ::  А вообще пора закрывать тут эту бодягу - оффтопик на две страницы уже! Я же признал свою неправоту - ты мне очень убедительно её доказала.  ::

----------


## JJ

http://www.udaff.com/image/336/33652.jpg

----------


## Basil77

::  Сразу вспомнился детский стишок: "If you want to #### on sky you must teach your ##### fly."

----------


## Propp

> Раз уж на то пошло, то как произносить величины объёма информации? Сейчас принято говорить и писать, например, «восемь мегабайт». По всей видимости, это и есть правильно. Но я лично просто обожаю говорить «восемь мегабайтов». По мне это звучит как-то «плавнее».

 Мало ли что принято. Например, везде в "прайс-листах" (поубивал бы за это слово!!!  :: ) пишут "корпуса", "драйвера" и т. д.
По-моему, нулевое окончание в родительном падеже множественного числа изначально было у существительных 1-го склонения. А потом оно понемногу перекочевало и на другие случаи. У 2-го склонения изначально это окончание "-ов".

----------


## Gerty

check it out!   ::    http://glebov.ru/dv/fun/funphotos.htm

----------


## ST

LOL, it is fake, or not?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Oh, no, it is quite true!   ::  I have a copy of the magazine here!

----------


## Ramil



----------


## ST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScMvp33AjhE 
-funny game trailer (не сочтите за рекламу). 
воистину, burger king-оплот капитализма  ::

----------


## Basil77

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScMvp33AjhE 
> -funny game trailer (не сочтите за рекламу).

     *МЫ МОЖЕМ НАПОМНИТЬ, КТО ВЫИГРАЛ ВТОРУЮ МИРОВУЮ ВОЙНУ!*

----------


## Moryachka

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScMvp33AjhE 
> -funny game trailer (не сочтите за рекламу).

 The Russians are coming, the Russians are coming!!    ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Sweet! I'd buy it if I could play the side of the Russians!   ::

----------


## Ramil

In games like that Russia always loses.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, naturally, the market of the game is obviously not for the Russians   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Well, naturally, the market of the game is obviously not for the Russians

 There's a game called Operation Flashpoint. I saw it was patched and sides switched - in the original version NATO soldiers were supposed to save the world from the Russians, in the version I played it was the other way around  ::  Obviously, I liked the second one much more  ::

----------


## Dave T

I prefer the Great Patriotic War era - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCpJXey_ic8

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Well, naturally, the market of the game is obviously not for the Russians     There's a game called Operation Flashpoint. I saw it was patched and sides switched - in the original version NATO soldiers were supposed to save the world from the Russians, in the version I played it was the other way around  Obviously, I liked the second one much more

   ::  Oh, you Russians! 
It is always more fun to be "the good guys"! I am sure Osama Bin Landen plays all the current computer games patched where the terrorists are "the good guys" and the Americans "the bad guys"   ::

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Well, naturally, the market of the game is obviously not for the Russians     There's a game called Operation Flashpoint. I saw it was patched and sides switched - in the original version NATO soldiers were supposed to save the world from the Russians, in the version I played it was the other way around  Obviously, I liked the second one much more

 That was just a way of getting people to pay for it twice  ::  * 
Believe it or not, given the choice of teams in a US vs Russia war game, most Europeans would choose to play as Russia. Actually, you could probably change that to US vs Absolutely Anyone Else and it would still be right. 
*Not people in Russia, obviously. I mean in countries where people do buy legitimate software.

----------


## Ramil

The patch was unofficial and free.   

> Believe it or not, given the choice of teams in a US vs Russia war game, most Europeans would choose to play as Russia.

 Not in countries of the former Soviet block. They're not very fond of us. I myself have been called an occupant once in Czech.

----------


## scotcher

There _was_ a commercial version released where you played as the Russians in the single player game, it was called OFP: Resistance, but since OFP was always designed to be mod-able I don't doubt that you played an unofficial one. 
btw, mods are technically only "free" to play people who own a legit copy of the original game  ::  
Yeah, you could be right about how some folks in some of the Eastern European countries see Russia, but when I said Europe I was refering to the European games market, which is still only really Western Europe.

----------


## ST

> I prefer the Great Patriotic War era - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCpJXey_ic8

 yeah, kinda cool movie...sometimes it`s remind me Jackie Chan movies...
BTW, Nazi lieutenant is playing Il2-shturmovick  on he`s notebook...  ::

----------


## Dave T

> yeah, kinda cool movie...sometimes it`s remind me Jackie Chan movies...
> BTW, Nazi lieutenant is playing Il2-shturmovick  on he`s notebook...

   ::   I'd missed that!
Should be:
"Sometimes it reminds me of...."
 "on his notebook".  His - possessive pronoun.  He's - contraction of he is.
Hope you don't mind me being pedantic  ::

----------


## basurero

> The patch was unofficial and free.     
> 			
> 				Believe it or not, given the choice of teams in a US vs Russia war game, most Europeans would choose to play as Russia.
> 			
> 		  Not in countries of the former Soviet block. They're not very fond of us. I myself have been called an occupant once in the Czech Republic.

 Czech - это прилагательное.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  The patch was unofficial and free.     
> 			
> 				Believe it or not, given the choice of teams in a US vs Russia war game, most Europeans would choose to play as Russia.
> 			
> 		  Not in countries of the former Soviet block. They're not very fond of us. I myself have been called an occupant once in the Czech Republic.   Czech - это прилагательное.

 А разве в английском нет краткого названия Чехия? Только Чешская Республика?

----------


## scotcher

> Not in countries of the former Soviet block. They're not very fond of us. I myself have been called an occupant once in Czech.

 Czech is the name of the language of the Czech Republic, so there was nothing wrong with that sentence, provided Ramil was talking about the language and not the country.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  
> Not in countries of the former Soviet block. They're not very fond of us. I myself have been called an occupant once in Czech.   Czech is the name of the language of the Czech Republic, so there was nothing wrong with that sentence, provided Ramil was talking about the language and not the country.

  ::  No I was talking about the country.
In Russian we may call it Чехия or Чешская республика. In the first case this is a noun, in the second one - the adjective. I presumed that it was so in English too.

----------


## scotcher

Nah, it's always (The) Czech Republic in English.

----------


## basurero

> А разве в английском нет краткого названия Чехия? Только Чешская Республика?

 Чехия нам по барабану, так что у нас никогда не появилась охота дать ей краткое название.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Чехия нам по барабану, так что у нас никогда не появлялась охота дать ей краткое название.

----------


## Basil77

> А разве в английском нет краткого названия Чехия? Только Чешская Республика?
> 			
> 		  Чехия нам по барабану, так что у нас никогда не появилась охота дать ей краткое название.

 Да вам, проклятым буржуинам, всё по барабану, кроме бабок.   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Чехия нам по барабану, так что у нас никогда не появилась охота дать ей краткое название.

 Когда ты маленький, тебе не только имя укоротят, но и самого куда-нибудь засунут

----------


## Wowik

> А разве в английском нет краткого названия Чехия? Только Чешская Республика?

 Может что-нибудь типа Bohemia (см  http://slovari.yandex.ru/search.xml?tex ... 0%B8%D1%8F) или, тоже по-старинке, Czechoslovakia  :: ? 
Вот лингво пишет, что Czechia  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=%D0%A7% ... 0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## ST

может боянчик...

----------


## Indra



----------


## Ramil

> Валентинка http://bmwparty.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1706

 Сначала не въехаль, потом плякаль.
Только что вылез из-под стола.  ::   ::  
P.S. Вот, собственно, оригинальный источник http://supehero.livejournal.com/120352.html#cutid1

----------


## Basil77

Уфф... *вытерев слёзы и отдышавшись* Чуть живот не надорвал! Особенно добил пассаж про бесплатную Висту!   ::

----------


## Propp



----------


## Ramil

Остановим наркоманию среди детских писателей:

----------


## Оля

Кошмар   ::  Кто автор?   ::

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada

> Кошмар   Кто автор?

 Юнна Мориц http://www.owl.ru/morits/det/secret63.htm

----------


## Ramil

Операция "Пятница"  ::   http://kolyan.net/2007/05/04/operacija__pjatnica.html

----------


## Leof

Это смешно!  ::

----------


## Yazeed

http://images2.deviantart.com/i/2004/07 ... e_Lane.jpg

----------


## Yazeed

Вот даже китайцы шпарят по-русски..

----------


## JJ

> Вот даже китайцы шпарят по-русски..

 Паржал.  ::

----------


## Leof

> http://images2.deviantart.com/i/2004/07/f/2/Space_Lane.jpg

 Ah, the idea is beautiful! I love the picture, especially when I imagine what it could be if it were peaceful. 
It reminds me M.Escher's immortal graphics.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Scrabus

На такой мышке вполне реально нажать что-то не то  :P

----------


## Оля

> На такой мышке вполне реально нажать что-то не то  :P

 Зато какая экономия энергии!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да к ней вообще не прикоснуться! Как и к любому продукту «Майкрософта»...  ::

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Rtyom

So what?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> So what?

 Почерк к концу письма испортился, видать муж её настиг и за написанием письма  ::

----------


## Rtyom

А-а-а-а....   ::

----------


## Ramil

Москва, ул. Большая Полянка  ::

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Scorpio

Рамиль, картинка -- класс! Я, пожалуй, даже распечатаю ее, повешу на стенку и буду втыкать флажки.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Я, пожалуй, даже распечатаю ее, повешу на стенку и буду втыкать флажки.

 Где будет Сталинград? =)

----------


## Ramil

Здесь http://mshiltonj.com/software_wars/
можно проследить историю боев с марта 1998 года

----------


## Lampada

Автобусная остановка

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Wowik

http://anekdotov.net/rutube/movie.html? ... e_id=42581
<OBJECT width="400" height="353"><PARAM name="movie" value="http://video.rutube.ru/3edd0ec1a85d437f13b7667187737149" /><PARAM name="wmode" value="transparent" /><EMBED src="http://video.rutube.ru/3edd0ec1a85d437f13b7667187737149" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="400" height="353" /></OBJECT>

----------


## Ramil

Посмотри как жидкость менят цвет с каждым переливом от ярко белого до мутно серого. Скорее всего в "пустых" емкостях уже было некоторое количество прозрачной воды (предположение) - а белая взвесь, смешиваясь с ней давала изменение цвета. Ну а сама взвесь, наверное, тяжелее воды (чтоб на дно опускалась сразу и создавала видимость, что уровень поднимается со дна. А может ещё двойные стенки у стаканов есть.

----------


## mishau_

А вот это было? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkrn6ecxthM

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil

Боянчеги 
Спряталсо...  
Наркотики - зло

----------


## Rtyom

Реально — если смотришь на среднюю картинку — мозг неправильно обрабатывает лицо, и кажется, что действительно обкурился.  ::

----------


## Ramil

To all the Americans - take my sincere congrats with the Independence Day, although, technically....     ::

----------


## Wowik

Злая бабулька против Лексуса http://www.pereriv.ru/video/babulka/

----------


## Leof

> Реально — если смотришь на среднюю картинку — мозг неправильно обрабатывает лицо, и кажется, что действительно обкурился.

 Возможно тогда, что обкурившемуся это лицо покажется нормальным.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Реально — если смотришь на среднюю картинку — мозг неправильно обрабатывает лицо, и кажется, что действительно обкурился.    Возможно тогда, что обкурившемуся это лицо покажется нормальным.

 Скорее всего, ещё более ненормальным! Оно будет, как минимум, троиться.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Look at that middle finger!

 Вообще-то это не middle, а указательный.
А че смешного в этой фотке?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Look at that middle finger!      Вообще-то это не middle, а указательный.
> А че смешного в этой фотке?

 Тонкий стёб "для тех, кому непонятно, кто из изображённых дам является Губернатором Санкт-Петербурга Валентиной Матвиенко, уточняем - та, что справа".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Тонкий стёб "для тех, кому непонятно, кто из изображённых дам является Губернатором Санкт-Петербурга Валентиной Матвиенко, уточняем - та, что справа".

 А-а-а! Ясно, ясно.  ::

----------


## Ramil



----------


## gRomoZeka

Это кто-то в фотошопе прикололся, или правда такой знак висит?   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Это кто-то в фотошопе прикололся, или правда такой знак висит?

 Не знаю, но смешно.

----------


## Полуношник

А почему нижняя строчка не видна? Там написано "Also the bridge is out ahead". У меня эта картинка установлена в качестве обоев, когда я захожу в винду как Администратор   ::

----------


## charlestonian

http://joel.net/EBONICS/audiovideo_language_lesson.asp

----------


## charlestonian

Русские не понимают хорошие шутки  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Русские не понимают хорошие шутки

 Хорошая шутка =)

----------


## mishau_

А это было? http://www.sundrive.ru/forums/index.php ... post&id=53

----------


## charlestonian

> А это было? http://www.sundrive.ru/forums/index.php ... post&id=53

 
A good one  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Triton

"Адаптация импортных брендов на русский лад":  http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=25927 
 :P

----------


## BappaBa

> "Адаптация импортных брендов на русский лад":  http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=25927 
>  :P

 Про Черноголовку понравилось =)

----------


## Triton

А мне больше всего "Шелезяка" понравилась.  ::

----------


## Wowik

А ведь и не задумываешься порой

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Leof

Отпад! 
"Всё лучшее детям!" и "Красота спасёт мир!" - как явно воплотились в жизнь оба этих изречения!

----------


## Rtyom

Я бы побоялся на таком «шедевре искусства» качаться.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Чебурашка очевидено не доволен, что его наколили!   ::

----------


## Indra

http://ugolock.ru/modules/news/article.php?storyid=7302 
мой любимый п. 43   
и еще много чего

----------


## Scorpio

Пункт №47 -- вне конкуренции!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Переводчег, убей сибя апстену и больше НЕ переводи!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Пэл Мэл.... ааааааааааааааааааа....... ууууууууууу.............
Бутерброд с сёмгой.............. ыыыыыыыыыыы...............   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

Blame to France!

----------


## Leof

Это...даа!

----------


## Wowik

Осло вроде приличный город. Смотрю, а шкуру от байдарки у мужика на плаву уперли:

----------


## Rtyom

Калинка, поди, упёр.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Калинка, поди, упёр.

 я-то в США. Не виноват ли я!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Чебурашка очевидено не доволен, что его наколили!

 А что такое "наколили"?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Чебурашка очевидено не доволен, что его наколили!     А что такое "наколили"?

 impale?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  А что такое "наколили"?     impale?

 А-а, "накололи", ясно. Я почти так и подумала. Можно еще сказать "посадили на кол" - экспрессивнее.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Калинка, поди, упёр.   Я-то в США. Не виноват_я!

----------


## Vadim84

> я-то в США. Не виноват я!

 Так мы тебе и поверили  ::  Подтибрил обшивку на память и смылся в Штаты.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Калинка, поди, упёр.   Я-то в США. Не виноват_я!

 ну и ну, это было глупая шутка, я почти писал "не виновата ли я"... но не сработала видимо!   ::

----------


## Vadim84

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":17ixx9am        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Калинка, поди, упёр.   Я-то в США. Не виноват_я!

 ну и ну, это было глупая шутка, я почти писал "не виновата ли я"... но не сработала видимо!   :: [/quote:17ixx9am]
Если ты хотел привести цитату из "Бриллиантовой руки", то надо было написать "Не виноватая я!"  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Ну и ну, это было глупая шутка, я почти писал "не виновата ли я"... но не сработала видимо!

 А если строку из известной песни, то надо было писать: "Виновата ли я?"   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ух, так я путаю фразами! Я такой путчик!!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Путаник?

----------


## Zaya

И тут мне в голову полезли неприличные мысли...   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Ух, так я путаю фразы!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Любят наши киноманы издеваться над фильмом "300". )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Мммм... русские абрикосы   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а что там удивительно, не понимаю, хорошопинг, что ли? Классно придумали!

----------


## Zaya

> А что там удивительного, не понимаю, хорошопинг, что ли? Классно придумали!

 Тоже не въехала. Но классным это слово не считаю.

----------


## Rtyom

А-а-а... Фотожаба...  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Русские фирмы должны предлагать мне работу, я такие слова придумываю ежедневно!

----------


## Scrabus

> Тоже не въехала. Но классным это слово не считаю.

 Нормальное слово. Подобные слова в лозунгах самое то, хорошо продвигают шоппинг).

----------


## Zaya

Да я не против таких названий. Но ничего особенного в нём нет.  :P

----------


## Vadim84

> А-а-а... Фотожаба...

 Т.е. хорошопинг - продукт фотожопинга?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  А-а-а... Фотожаба...    Т.е. хорошопинг - продукт фотожопинга?

 Пижоноспикинга. =)

----------


## mishau_

Письмо.  http://www.nag.ru/2007/1021/img/001.gif     ::   
Внимание вопрос.
Как написать вежливый ответ на русском языке и одновременно дать понять, автору что у него нет необходимости задавать вопросы на тему, в которой он, мягко говоря, ничего не понимает.

----------


## Leof

Пытаюсь осмыслить, насколько гениально название продукта. Представляю, если бы на российском рынке появился бы аналог. 
Новый Мочегон с энзимами!!! 
Новый суперсильный Мочинет!!! 
Только у нас Вы сможете купить Прощаймоча и получить пол литра бесплатно!!!

----------


## Rtyom

> Пытаюсь осмыслить, насколько гениально название продукта. Представляю, если бы на российском рынке появился бы аналог. 
> Новый «Мочегон» с энзимами!!! 
> Новый суперсильный «Мочинет»!!! 
> Только у нас Вы сможете купить «Прощаймоча» и получить пол-литра бесплатно!!!

 Пол-литра чего? Мочи?  ::

----------


## Leof

Я про то, что рекламируют моющее средство с главным словом urine. 
Может быть, скоро появится средство "Антипу"?
Тут постили ссылку на сайт с препаратами с оригинальными названиями. Название вот такого средства (с картинки) что-то в этом духе.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да придумывают всякую фигную у нас тоже... 
Навскидку вспоминаю: 
 - таблетки «Негрустин» (против чувства подавленности, депрессии)
 - капли «Морфей» для взрослых и «Баю-бай» для детей (против бессоницы). 
Это всё вызывает нездоровые ухмылки.

----------


## Leof

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! ::   ::   ::   
Я пропустил этот ролик в Vocab birds, он там уже был.
Всё-таки это ужасно смешно!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   
That bird has bad taste in music!   ::   
But a good dancer!

----------


## mishau_

Fat bottom girls by Auluviane Art  ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WUT9UNfqok

----------


## vox05

Candies.
"dare try to take away"
soviet one - a little girl teases a little dog with a stick or a candy ( dog is obscured, and forum doesnt display image because it has no extension, but trust me... )  http://www.bembi.ru/system/pic.php?img_id=877&galid=38 
Original pre-revolutionary ( before 1917 ) Einem ( later Красный Октябрь ) 
no comments.

----------


## Rtyom

Кто бы мог подумать!  ::

----------


## Leof

I had got such a postcard from my brother for my twenty fourth birthday.
The same picture has the sign:  *В свой день Рождения Лёва был начеку. Он знал, что скоро появятся какие-то люди, которые будут называть себя его друзьями и льстивыми речами выманивать угощения.* 
It is all about me! An I looked very much like this boy in my early years, not that angry though.  ::

----------


## net surfer

Lol. I got that postcard too! "в" in "Лёва" was replaced with "х" though :)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I had got such a postcard from my brother for my twenty fourth birthday.
> The same picture has the sign:  *В свой день Рождения Лёва был начеку. Он знал, что скоро появятся какие-то люди, которые будут называть себя его друзьями и льстивыми речами выманивать угощения.* 
> It is all about me! And I looked very much like this boy in my early years, not that angry though.

 You are older than 24?  ::   I thought you were 12, 13 max! :P

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Leof  I had got such a postcard from my brother for my twenty fourth birthday.
> The same picture has the sign:  *В свой день Рождения Лёва был начеку. Он знал, что скоро появятся какие-то люди, которые будут называть себя его друзьями и льстивыми речами выманивать угощения.* 
> It is all about me! And I looked very much like this boy in my early years, not that angry though.    You are older than 24?   I thought you were 12, 13 max! :P

 Well... I can't say that you're a black and white cat boxer.  ::

----------


## Leof

> You are older than 24?   I thought you were 12, 13 max! :P

 What made you think I am 13?
I am 25 or 26 years old.
Now I recall - I am 25.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  
> You are older than 24?   I thought you were 12, 13 max! :P   What made you think I am 13?
> I am 25 or 26 years old.
> Now I recall - I am 25.

 Well, you have your PhD for one... only a child would think of something like that!   ::

----------


## Leof

For God's sake, what is PhD?  ::

----------


## mishau_

phd can mean  Phoolish hilosophy Doctor, yes, no?   ::

----------


## Ramil

Как отмечают свадьбу в России:       
Остальное здесь: http://jokesland.net.ru/svpodbmn.html

----------


## Ramil

Оттуда же:
Подборка смешных объявлений: http://jokesland.net.ru/podobprik.html

----------


## ST

кто нибудь играет в "Call of Duty 4"? (смотреть сквозь прицел)  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> кто нибудь играет в "Call of Duty 4"? (смотреть сквозь прицел)

 Это демо, или она уже вышла? 3-ей части под PC не было, 4-ая тоже для приставок?

----------


## ST

вышла, и именно под PC...вообщем то неплохо так, правда короткое оно...5 часов геймплея где то

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

сколько человек узнаешь?  http://pictures.pichaus.com/c9d38d208ff ... d82de?AWSA

----------


## BappaBa

> вышла, и именно под PC...вообщем то неплохо так, правда короткое оно...5 часов геймплея где то

 Поиграл, здорово. =) Просто обалдел от миссии в Припяти, как они точно все нарисовали: чертово колесо, бассейн, гостиницу.   ::   см. http://trinixy.ru/2007/09/21/vozvras..._79_shtuk.html

----------


## Leof

О господи!
Родя, Родя... Как же ты на такое решился.  ::

----------


## Rtyom



----------


## BappaBa

Вроде, немцы из советской техники такое чудо собрали. =)

----------


## Leof

Красиво получилось!

----------


## Rtyom

На нём ездить-то хоть можно?

----------


## BappaBa

> На нём ездить-то хоть можно?

 Если б на нем еще можно было и ездить, ему б цены не было. =)
upd: Хотя, все может быть. Вон, у него даже ручник есть...

----------


## Rtyom

Цена была бы. Но заоблачная. =)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Leof

Забавно, но красиво же.  ::  
Я маленький был, всегда поражался виду тех наших ветеранов, у которых орденов и медалей бывало и побольше.

----------


## net surfer

А украинский папа карло выстругал авто

----------


## s2c



----------


## Rtyom

И где же таких типов навалом? В Москве, что ли?

----------


## s2c

> И где же таких типов навалом? В Москве, что ли?

 I don't know, I'm French.  You tell me.   ::

----------


## Leof

Тёма, инкарнация "креативщик" этого персонажа может быть замечена около десятка "престижных" ВУЗов в Москве. В клубе типа Проекта ОГИ, в книжном магазине непонятных книг, в офисе любого теле- или радиоканала, в ресторанчике на балконе ГУМа или Кофехаузе на Тверской, на центральном катке, на вокзале у вагона CВ, на дне рождения знакомого знакомых твоей кузины. Вообще, портрет в каждой отдельной черте пе-ре-де-та-ли-зирован, но в целом, да, схвачено точно. Да, и брюки обычно вельветовые. 
Есть такой типаж в Москве. * edited: нет, я точно помню, я был уверен, что поставил это тире!*  ::

----------


## Ramil

> И где же таких типов навалом? В Москве, что ли?

 На Бондарчука похож  ::

----------


## s2c

He also looks a bit like Michael Stipe (American singer from REM).

----------


## Rtyom

> Тёма, инкарнация "креативщик" этого персонажа может быть замечена около десятка "престижных" ВУЗов в Москве. В клубе типа Проекта ОГИ, в книжном магазине непонятных книг, в офисе любого теле- или радиоканала, в ресторанчике на балконе ГУМа или Кофехаузе на Тверской, на центральном катке, на вокзале у вагона CВ, на дне рождения знакомого знакомых твоей кузины. Вообще, портрет в каждой отдельной черте пе-ре-де-та-ли-зирован, но в целом, да, схвачено точно. Да, и брюки обычно вельветовые. 
> Есть такой типаж в Москве.

 Спасибо, теперь я в теме.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  И где же таких типов навалом? В Москве, что ли?   На Бондарчука похож

  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> He also looks a bit like Michael Stipe (American singer from REM).

 What a fag!   ::

----------


## Rtyom



----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## BabaYaga

Edited. L.    ::

----------


## Ramil

Грузинский попкорн:

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Leof

Про меня!

----------


## Rtyom

> Про меня!

 Точно!   ::

----------


## Indra



----------


## net surfer



----------


## mishau_

Маленький клип. Может был уже.  http://autotaganka.ru/hny2008.swf?messa ... b%ff%fe%20%%D0%B01%20%%D1%83%D0%B2%%D1%830%%D0%B01%%D0%B02%%  D0%B03%%D1%83%D0%B0%%D1%830%%D0%B0%D1%83%%D0%B09%%  D1%838%%D1%83%D1%81%20%%D1%81%D0%B2%%D1%83%D1%83%%  D1%832%%D0%B0%D0%B8%%D1%83%D1%81%20%%D1%813%%D1%83  %D1%83%%D1%834%ee%ec!%c6%e5%eb%e0%fe%20%f1%f7%e0%f  1%f2%fc%ff,%20%e7%e4%ee%f0%ee%e2%fc%%D0%B0%D0%B0%D  0%B1%20%%D0%B03%%D0%B01%%D1%83%D0%B0%%D1%835%%D0%B  05%%D1%83%D1%83%%D1%832%20%%D1%838%20%%D1%831%%D1%  83%D0%B8%%D1%830%%D1%833%%D1%83%D1%83%%D1%83%D0%B0  %%D1%83%D1%83%%D1%83%D0%B8%%D0%B03%%D0%B07%%D1%838  %%D0%B0%D0%B0%D0%AE%20!%20%%D1%81%D1%81%%D1%830%%D  1%83%D1%84%%D0%B01%20%%D0%B27%%D0%B03%%D1%831%%D1%  838%%D1%83%D0%B2

----------


## Rtyom

Клип маленький, зато ссылища!..   ::   
Можно её в теги засунуть?

----------


## Lampada

Cute baby.   ::   http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1612655&cache=1

----------


## Leof

> Cute baby. http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1612655&cache=1

 Лампадочка, спасибо за этот клип - так хорошо смотреть после рабочего дня. Смешноооой какой!   ::

----------


## net surfer



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Leof

Сюрреализм

----------


## Ramil

Автор: Глеб Андросов www.androsov.com

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Ramil*, зачот.   ::

----------


## Leof

Оооооо...  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Йетит... =)

----------


## Ramil

Ещё оттуда же:

----------


## mishau_

Последний плакат - голая истина!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а эти плакаты "новые" или "переделанные"? Если "переделанные", где можно настоящие найти?   ::

----------


## Leof

> а эти плакаты "новые" или "переделанные"? Если "переделанные", где можно настоящие найти?

 Нет, это меткие пародии на плакатные лозунги (Маяковского) и плакатную графику (напимер Тоидзе и других). Но, как видишь, смысл в них как бы "вредный", тут всё наоборот.  http://www.plakaty.ru/authors?id=66

----------


## BappaBa

Контрольная. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Нет, это меткие пародии на плакатные лозунги (Маяковского) и плакатную графику (напимер Тоидзе и других).

 Вообще-то это пародия не на плакатную графику, а на современную действительность и кардинальную смену приоритетов.  ::  
ЗЫ. Хотя Маяковский тоже зажигал. Его плакатик про соски до сих пор меня интригует.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Контрольная. =)

 Примугольники и капетинузы?  ::  Наверняка прикол.

----------


## BappaBa

> Примугольники и капетинузы?  Наверняка прикол.

 Ага. =) Почему-то картинка не хочет отображается. =(
Может и прикол, хотя в жизни и чудней вещи случаются. Я однажды видел как дамочка, разгадывая кроссворд, начала писать _тушканчик_, а слово должно быть из 8-ми букв. Не долго думая, она разместила _нч_ в одной клетке. =)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Примугольники и капетинузы?  Наверняка прикол.   Ага. =) Почему-то картинка не хочет отображается. =(
> Может и прикол, хотя в жизни и чудней вещи случаются. Я однажды видел как дамочка, разгадывая кроссворд, начала писать _тушканчик_, а слово должно быть из 8-ми букв. Не долго думая, она разместила _нч_ в одной клетке. =)

 Картинка здесь: http://static.oper.ru/data/gallery/l1048752421.jpg 
Там какое-то г. хотлинки режет.

----------


## Lampada

http://711chan.org/b/src/

----------


## Юрка

Вот так вот ходят в Новосибирске.

----------


## Rtyom

> Вот так вот ходят в Испании.

 Ты знаешь, это очень напоминает Вокзальную магистраль около ЦУМа в Новосибирске.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Ты знаешь, это очень напоминает Вокзальную магистраль около ЦУМа в Новосибирске.

 Может, так оно и есть. Там и машины как наши жигули...

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ты знаешь, это очень напоминает Вокзальную магистраль около ЦУМа в Новосибирске.       Может, так оно и есть. Там и машины как наши жигули...

  и как наши "Газели", и урны (дурацкие) тоже наши, и тётки, как наши.
И знак перехода, и светофор вылитые наши. И трещины на асфальте. Вывод - у нас всё как в Испании.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

А это точно Испания? Какие-то у них обшарпанные жестяные мусорки, подозрительно похожие на отечественные старого образца.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> А это точно Испания? Какие-то у них обшарпанные жестянные мусорки, подозрительно похожие на отечественные старого образца.

 Я уже и не знаю... Вот источник: http://www.od.vlasti.net/index.php?Scre ... &id=234235

----------


## Rtyom

Нет, это точно перекрёсток улицы Вокзальная магистраль и проспекта Дмитрова.   ::  Ребята с того сайта играют нечестно. Будет лето, я приду на это место и сфотографирую.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Да и внешность у женщины вполне российская.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Если вы про тетку слева, то такую вполне можно встретить в Испании, имхо. )

----------


## Wowik

Купили девочке лыжи Sporten Vega.
На физкультуре дети название модели прочитали вверх ногами.
Картинка типа этой, но у нас буквы в названии модели в полтора раза раз побольше и надпись получается во весь хвост.

----------


## Wowik

> Да и внешность у женщины вполне российская.

 У нас после выборов все в драных штанах ходить будут

----------


## Leof

Да. Вот ещё что. Ширина улицы (всего перекрёстка) не то что не Испанская, а просто не европейская - типичный российский размах.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Да и внешность у женщины вполне российская.   У нас после выборов все в драных штанах ходить будут

 Я смотрел не на штаны...  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Купили девочке лыжи Sporten Vega.
> На физкультуре дети название модели прочитали вверх ногами.
> Картинка типа этой, но у нас буквы в названии модели в полтора раза раз побольше и надпись получается во весь хвост.

  ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Нет, это точно перекрёсток улицы Вокзальная магистраль и проспекта Дмитрова.

 Всё, исправил Испанию на Сибирь.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## gRomoZeka

Понравились обе карты.  ::  Вторая очень симпатичная, не сразу поняла, в чем дело.  :: 
Вопрос: почему Канада идет под лейблом "мышинные головы"?

----------


## Leof

А у последней карты есть какая-нибудь идея? Или просто поменяли сушу и океан местами?

----------


## Scrabus

Если тут есть геймеры, то оценят   ::  . Хотя и довольно боянно.

----------


## Rtyom

А если здесь верующие, то они не оценят, lol.  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Вопрос: почему Канада идет под лейблом "мышинные головы"?

 Я думаю, что на оригинальной англоязычной карте, с которой эта содрана, было Mooseheads, а автор русской версии плохо умеет читать.  
Впрочем, это просто предположение  :: .

----------


## translationsnmru

Хотя, впрочем, нашёл оригинал... там Mouse Heads:   http://www.omogenia.com/photopost/showp ... ?photo=370 
 Тады не знаю. Пусть нам американцы объяснят

----------


## Ramil

> А если здесь верующие, то они не оценят, lol.

 Я верующий, но я оценил  :: 
Вообще, напыщенность отдельных "святош" меня, как верующего, очень сильно напрягает. Религия должна быть в радость. Я почему-то уверен, что у нашего Бога прекрасное чувство юмора.

----------


## Rtyom

Обижаться вообще грех.   ::

----------


## Rtyom



----------


## Lampada

Хи-хи... http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode= ... ussian.net

----------


## Rtyom

М-да, люди, это странно...   ::   ::     

> *Ты один дома? Тебе нехрен делать?! Сделай из себя животное*

----------


## velisarus

> А если здесь верующие, то они не оценят, lol. :lol:

 Я верующий, и я не оценил. Вообще меня, как верующего, очень сильно напрягает снисходительное отношение к подобным шуткам отдельных "верующих". Должно быть _их_ Бог дейсвительно любит шуточки.

----------


## Scrabus

А почему Бог обязательно должен быть угрюмым и мрачным? Вон он как над людьми прикалывается, мало не кажется   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

Это издержки либо излишне строгого воспитания, либо проповедей весьма недалёкого попа.
В умах верующих людей, почему-то, бог зачастую предстаёт как некая "карающая за грехи" сущность, не знающая ни прощения, ни милосердия. Это весьма странно, поскольку православие (да и любая конфессия вообще) учат тому, что бог милосерден и умеет прощать даже самый страшный грех покаявшемуся человеку.

----------


## Leof

> А почему Бог обязательно должен быть угрюмым и мрачным? Вон он как над людьми прикалывается, мало не кажется

 Он личность деспотичная и требовательная, а верующие его рабы - рабы Божьи. Он всеведущ и всемогущ, он всё предопределил, создал человека, уже зная о том, что тот совершит грех ослушания, а потом наказазал его за это. Это цинично. Он требует покаяния и молитв - просто божественное высокомерие с его стороны. Но он интеллектуал, у него прекрасный вкус и чувство юмора, к тому же богатая фантазия. Он стар и одинок. Ему в некоторой степени знакома отцовская привязанность, и он одарён сыновьей любовью. Однако, будучи извечным первосуществом, он никем не был рождён, не знал родительской любви и ласки, никем не был воспитан. У него нет спутницы, лишь сонмы почитателей и врагов. Он выше всех и всё что он имеет, он выдумал и сотворил сам, а кроме этого ничего не существует - должно быть, это скучно - всё равно, что играть в шахматы за двоих. Он ужасно стар, старше времени или ещё того старше, он построил все свои дома, посадил все свои деревья и вырастил всех своих детей. Но он вечен, а это в конце концов не может не надоесть. Вот он и не в настроении.

----------


## velisarus

*Ramil*, не хочу и не буду с Вами спорить и что-либо доказывать, так как я не обладаю достаточными знаниями и опытом, да и топик не совсем подходящий. Прощу Вам и то, что вы назвали моего духовника «недалёким попом», хотя это и очень обидное для меня высказывание. А воспитание у меня хоть и не из лучших, однако не позволяет мне оскорблять незнакомых людей.

----------


## Ramil

> *Ramil*, не хочу и не буду с Вами спорить и что-либо доказывать, так как я не обладаю достаточными знаниями и опытом, да и топик не совсем подходящий. Прощу Вам и то, что вы назвали моего духовника «недалёким попом», хотя это и очень обидное для меня высказывание. А воспитание у меня хоть и не из лучших, однако не позволяет мне оскорблять незнакомых людей.

 Чтож, если Вы находите мои слова оскорбительными, я приношу Вам и Вашему духовнику свои извинения, вот уж не хотел никого обижать, просто я всегда проводил чёткую границу между богом и духовенством. Это разные сущности и не всегда олицетворяют одно и то же. Последние - всего лишь люди и им, как и всем, иногда свойственно ошибаться (или заблуждаться). Что же до моих религиозных убеждений - бога не нужно бояться, его нужно любить, как дети не должны испытывать страх перед своими родителями. Но это действительно уже злостный оффтопик.

----------


## velisarus

Я многим обязан своему духовнику, поэтому меня так задели Ваши слова. Извинения приняты, обсуждение закрыто (пока не забанили :).

----------


## Wowik

> А если здесь верующие, то они не оценят, lol.

 Иисус с апостолами вообще-то не за столом сидел, так что чуть больше вымысла или чуть меньше, не всё ли уж равно?  ::

----------


## velisarus

Вот, нашёл в сети очаровательные детские кубики с говорящим названием «Интеллект». Смею предположить, что эти кубики очень пригодились бы для изучения русского алфавита :) У меня ещё с первого класса школы перед глазами стоят картинки, олицетворяющие собою различные буквы родной азбуки. Хочу, чтобы и англоговорящие форумчане не лишались такого счастья :) Ссылка, собственно...

----------


## Оля

> Хочу, чтобы и англоговорящие форумчане не лишались такого счастья

 Только англоговорящие? Почему такая дискриминация?   ::

----------


## Leof

лежим всей семьёй. Под столом.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## mishau_



----------


## Юрка

Мэр города Харькова Михаил Добкин. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3z2wheJ ... re=related

----------


## velisarus

Богата на самородков земля русская... Желательно читать переписку живописцев днём, так как ночью можно ненароком разбудить домочадцев смехом. Утверждается, что это --- быль... Ссылка, собственно...

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ой, какой боянищеее...  :: 
Но смешно.

----------


## mishau_

> Ой, какой баянищеее... 
> Но смешно.

   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ой, какой баянищеее... 
> Но смешно.

 *Бая́н* (также *боя́н*, либо *бойан* ) — в русском интернет-сленге уже упоминавшаяся, несвежая шутка, старый анекдот или сообщение. Можно утверждать, что баян является устоявшимся мемом. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...5%D0%BD%D0%B3)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ой, какой бОянищеее... 
> Но смешно.

 Не учи ученого.  ::

----------


## Юрка



----------


## Leof

Ээээээх, хорошоооо  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Странно, что не «*щ*астья» для полной аутентичности. 
Афтару низачот.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Rtyom

Вот оно, истинное лицо гламура...

----------


## Leof

У нас тут недалеко в подвальчике "Элитный Секонд Хенд" - всё для женщин типа Маши Распутиной.

----------


## gRomoZeka

C 8 МАРТА, ДОРОГИЕ ДЕВОЧКИ, ДЕВУШКИ, ЖЕНЩИНЫ И БАБУШКИ, 
...А ТАКЖЕ МУЖЧИНЫ, КАК НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННЫЕ УЧАСТНИКИ. 
Открыточка от безбашенных мартовских котов: http://www.netfuncards.ru/your-card823-48635244.html  ::

----------


## Leof

Дорогие представительницы противополжного ужасному пола, благодарю вас за красоту и доброту, которую вы дарите нам каждый день!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Девчонки, с весенним праздником вас, счастья и любви!

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо!   ::   Не знаю, куда повесить.  ::    Чёрти что!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b7xU9_dTzY

----------


## Leof

О Господи!
И вправду, чёрти что!
У змейки просто-напросто нет зубов, но смотреть всё равно жутковато!

----------


## Lampada

Торты работы Жанны Зубовой.  http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=32163

----------


## BappaBa

> Торты работы Жанны Зубовой. http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=32163

 Наверное, тортики карамельные малосъедобные, но красивые. =)
Если и газета рукотворная, то я снимаю шляпу...

----------


## Leof

марципановое тесто и специальная технология печати съедобными анилиновыми красками. Мне очень понравилась офтальмологическая табличка.

----------


## Alware

автомобильный календарик

----------


## BappaBa

=)

----------


## Ramil

http://rutube.ru/tracks/525709.html?v=3 ... 3c8201e36b 
<OBJECT width="400" height="353"><PARAM name="movie" value="http://video.rutube.ru/33f9e5e8ffbbf17013a9183c8201e36b" /><PARAM name="wmode" value="window" /><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><EMBED src="http://video.rutube.ru/33f9e5e8ffbbf17013a9183c8201e36b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="window" width="400" height="353" allowFullScreen="true" /></OBJECT>

----------


## mishau_

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/626/anek2la9.jpg

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## Leof

красивая игра 
Я как-то видел такую вот игру в постановке студентов Щукинского театрального училища - в живую это просто завораживает!

----------


## BappaBa

=)

----------


## s2c

For cat lovers: http://www.kotomatrix.ru/

----------


## ST

наверно все видели уже... Russian history on (in?) Times: http://ssmirnoff.livejournal.com/899684.html
absolute must see   ::

----------


## mishau_

Меринов как всегда жжет. 
Серия "Кавардак".  
* 
*

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Lampada

Конечно, баян, но я это "чудо" только что увидела.

----------


## BappaBa

Три дня не заходил в и-нет и не смотрел новости. И вот, вчера включил телек, чтобы посмотреть первую игру нашей сборной на ЧМ, и вижу ЭТО:   
Долго не мог понять кто и как сумел восстановить СССР за три дня. =)
Оказалось, что ЧМ2008 юбилейный, и каждая команда выйдет на одну игру в старой форме, в которой добивалась выдающихся результатов. Для нас это 1956-ой год, когда впервые выиграли Олимпиаду.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Leof

*Два вежливых, коммуникабельных и жизнерадостных
 менеджера ищут хорошо оплачиваемую работу. 
Фотографии прилагаются.*

----------


## Юрка



----------


## Юрка



----------


## BappaBa

=))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## BappaBa

- Что характерно - обнаглели!!!   
9 1/2 кружек. =)

----------


## Rtyom

> Нет, это точно перекрёсток улицы Вокзальная магистраль и проспекта Дмитрова.   Ребята с того сайта играют нечестно. Будет лето, я приду на это место и сфотографирую.

 Чуть не забыл! Ещё первого числа удалось зафотать это место. Если кто не помнит спора, перечиатйте страницу 19 сего топика. 
ЭТО РОССИЯ!  ::

----------


## Leof

Тём...
А...      
девушка где?  ::      ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

:: 
К сожалению, этот объект оказался чересчур мобильным и плохо локализуемым.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> К сожалению, этот объект оказался чересчур мобильным и плохо локализуемым.

  ::  С девушкой было прикольнее

----------


## Rtyom



----------


## Ramil

::  
Этот алгоритм по одной из веток предусматривает вход в бесконечный цикл, если ни на кого не получается свалить вину  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Бесконецчный цикл — это, наверно, наказание за грехи.  ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Этот алгоритм по одной из веток предусматривает вход в бесконечный цикл, если ни на кого не получается свалить вину

 Ну почему же? Не обязательно бесконечный. Просто не нужно увлекаться оптимизацией - проверяйте условие в каждом цикле.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   
> Этот алгоритм по одной из веток предусматривает вход в бесконечный цикл, если ни на кого не получается свалить вину    Ну почему же? Не обязательно бесконечный. Просто не нужно увлекаться оптимизацией - проверяйте условие в каждом цикле.

 You poor bastard, сan you blame someone else? - No
You poor bastard, сan you blame someone else? - No
You poor bastard, сan you blame someone else? - No
You poor bastard, сan you blame someone else? - No
You poor bastard, сan you blame someone else? - No
...
Что проверять?

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Rtyom

Забавно получилось!   ::

----------


## Ramil

Гонка вооружений  http://prikol.bigmir.net/view/118741/

----------


## Triton

Старые картины на новый лад http://manve-rnd.livejournal.com/813089.html 
К. Брюллов. Пробный запуск большого андронного коллайдера; Левитан И.И. "Спецназ в засаде"; Дега "Переброска терминаторшы из будущего"...

----------


## Rtyom

Много высосано из пальца. Хотя коллайдер порадовал.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

Лампада, а издание и дату публикации? )))

----------


## BappaBa

Битлы впервые приехали в США в феврале 1964-го. Видимо, статья того же времени. 
Справедливости ради, при той аппаратуре и визге, они сами себя не слышали, поэтому лажали чудовищно. =) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9u1yOZ-TC4 
И совсем другое дело на телевидении: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7-UQc7KOTY

----------


## Triton

::  Это статья из "Литературной газеты", и действительно за 1964 год: http://www.beatles.ru/books/paper.asp?id=1858
Только там написано, что номер от 19 декабря.   ::  
А вот ещё статья из "Крокодила", тоже 1964 года, но за 20 марта: http://www.beatles.ru/books/paper.asp?id=87     

> Специалисты предсказывают, что "жучки" не сумеют долго продержаться на гребне успеха: не тот калибр.

   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Специалисты предсказывают, что "жучки" не сумеют долго продержаться на гребне успеха: не тот калибр.

 Как мне кажется, в этом нет ничего странного. Первые альбомы битлов состояли 50/50 из перепевок чужих песен и собственного сочинения. Причем, некоторые собственные (типа "Love me do") не выдерживают никакой критики. =) ИМХО, только после выхода альбомов "A hard day's...", "Help!" и "Revolver" стало ясно, что появился феномен.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

the author in the above article sounds jealous

----------


## Lampada

"Капля никотина убивает лошадь".

----------


## Triton

Объявление на рынке в Алании (Турция)  http://shevchuchka.livejournal.com/353804.html http://max-dnepr.livejournal.com/179807.html

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо пассажирам!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Китайцы наступают.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Китайцы наступают.

 Как долго можно продержаться на полусогнутых?

----------


## Lampada

Спёрто с другого форума.  
Как-то не верится, что издана такая книга.

----------


## Rtyom

Сейчас столько всего продаётся, что уже можно не удивляться.  ::

----------


## kotlomoy



----------


## Ramil

Тут всё остальное (138 картинок) http://trinixy.ru/2008/10/28/fjejjly_138_shtuk.html

----------


## BappaBa

=)

----------


## mishau_

Чичваркин и его новогодние открытки.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil

Логотипы компаний после кризиса:

----------


## gRomoZeka

Обложечка знатная. Кое-какие статьи я б не отказалась почитать.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Обложечка знатная. Кое-какие статьи я б не отказалась почитать.

 В связи с или любопытства ради?..  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Обложечка знатная. Кое-какие статьи я б не отказалась почитать.    В связи с или любопытства ради?..

 Да черт его знает. Любопытно, а может и пригодится.. Новый год вон скоро, а вечернего платья нет. )))))
Как там было в "Бойцовском клубе"? _"- Это платье я купила за доллар. - Ты не прогадала"._ Что-то в этом роде.  ::   
А вот картинка специально для Оли (снято предположительно в Харькове):

----------


## Оля

> А вот картинка специально для Оли (снято предположительно в Харькове)

 У меня она не отображается.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У меня она не отображается.

 А так?  ::

----------


## Оля

> А так?

 А отак так.   ::

----------


## NiX

Heh, those "crisis" logos are everywhere now.  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lt. Columbo



----------


## Cocos

Нынче этот кот популярен.   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo



----------


## Lampada

The photos are taken from http://englishrussia.com/

----------


## gRomoZeka

Cтраница из учебника:

----------


## gRomoZeka



----------


## BappaBa

> Cтраница из учебника:

 космонавты.
герои.
пионеры?

----------


## gRomoZeka

::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> пионеры?

 Точно! А до меня не дошло. Я пыталась "пилотов" туда впихнуть.
Хотя сомнительно, что первоклассники знают об этом значении слова "пионеры".   ::

----------


## Cocos

> Хотя сомнительно, что первоклассники знают об этом значении слова "пионеры".

 Зато они знают другое слово.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka



----------


## studyr

Проверка на испорченность))

----------


## gRomoZeka

Фанатам доктора Хауса посвящается:

----------


## studyr



----------


## Eugenia

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Cтраница из учебника:   космонавты.
> герои.
> пионеры?

 Они не могут быть пионерами... Пионеры только в школе. А наших героев как-то так и не обзовешь. 
Октябрята (дошколята), пионеры (школьники), комсомольцы (студенты ВУЗов).

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Cтраница из учебника:   космонавты.
> герои.
> пионеры?   Они не могут быть пионерами... Пионеры только в школе. А наших героев как-то так и не обзовешь. 
> Октябрята (дошколята), пионеры (школьники), комсомольцы (студенты ВУЗов).

 
Вообще-то пионер (pioneer) - слово иностранное, означает "тот, кто идёт впереди". Так называли первых колонистов, отправляющихся на запад в Америке. Первопроходец, первооткрыватель. Так что назвать первых космонавтов пионерами космоса вполне уместно. Не надо зацикливаться только на "совковом" стереотипе этого слова. К тому же, когда меня, например, принимали в пионеры, вожатая нам очень популярно рассказывала, откуда произошло слово пионер. 
Online etymology dictionary:
pioneer 
1523, "foot soldier who prepares the way for the army," from M.Fr. pionnier, from O.Fr. paonier "foot soldier" (11c.), from peon (see pawn (2)). Fig. sense of "person who goes first or does something first" is from 1605. The verb is first recorded 1780. 
Etymology:
Middle French pionier, from Old French peonier foot soldier, from peon foot soldier, from Medieval Latin pedon-, pedo — more at pawn
Date:
1523
1: a member of a military unit usually of construction engineers
2 a: a person or group that originates or helps open up a new line of thought or activity or a new method or technical development b: one of the first to settle in a territory
3: a plant or animal capable of establishing itself in a bare, barren, or open area and initiating an ecological cycle 
Как видишь, в английских словарях, слово пионер никак не ассоциируется с членством во Всесоюзной Пионерской Организации им. В. И. Ленина.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Они не могут быть пионерами... Пионеры только в школе. А наших героев как-то так и не обзовешь. 
> Октябрята (дошколята), пионеры (школьники), комсомольцы (студенты ВУЗов).

 Сразу видно, что книжки про индейцев вы в детстве не читали.   ::   Там это слово часто встречается. У Фенимора Купера даже роман такой есть - "Пионеры".
Кстати, "пионеры" как название членов детской организации не очень-то отличается от "скаутов". Идея та же.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Eugenia  Они не могут быть пионерами... Пионеры только в школе. А наших героев как-то так и не обзовешь. 
> Октябрята (дошколята), пионеры (школьники), комсомольцы (студенты ВУЗов).   Сразу видно, что книжки про индейцев вы в детстве не читали.    Там это слово часто встречается. У Фенимора Купера даже роман такой есть - "Пионеры".
> Кстати, "пионеры" как название членов детской организации не очень-то отличается от "скаутов". Идея та же.

 
Да и не заметил сразу, видно, что автор не был ни октябрёнком, ни пионером, ни комсомольцем )))
В октябрята принимали в 1 или 2 классе школы.
В пионеры - во 2-3 классах
По возрасту из пионеров выходили по наступлении 14 лет. 
С 14 лет можно было вступать в ВЛКСМ.
А в институте, кстати, можно было уже и в партию вступать. (Вроде по возрасту - с 18 лет было можно, но здесь могу и ошибаться - в партии не состоял).
Дети дошкольного возраста не могли быть октябрятами.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да, я тоже не обратила внимания. Октябрята-дошкольники - это прикол.  :: 
У нас в октябрята обычно принимали в конце 1-го класса, всех скопом, а в пионеры уже в 3-м классе (в несколько приемов зимой-весной). Так что реально "октябрятского" времени было всего-то года полтора, а "пионерского" - 4-5 лет, плюс-минус.

----------


## Ramil

http://scribbler.ru/community/blog/61/showRecord/551

----------


## Ramil

http://portal.san.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=84169

----------


## Ramil

ВКонтакте через 50 лет:

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Счастливчики!    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9YKBml4j28

----------


## mishau_

Поведенческие схемы в метро. Очень забавно! http://mapm.livejournal.com/200851.html

----------


## Ramil

Миленький боянчик о том, как разрабатывается ПО в нашей стране:

----------


## Ramil

Йога:

----------


## Lt. Columbo



----------


## Lampada

*Близнецы одинаково смеются*:     http://rutube.ru/tracks/458029.html?v=4 ... 3e1513aae1

----------


## BappaBa

=) 
[video:2k52jg99]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zkZ3f8DnKs[/video:2k52jg99]

----------


## FedorV

http://en.akinator.com/#

----------


## Ramil

> http://en.akinator.com/#

 Он не угадал Беназир Бхутто и Малькольма МакДауэлла   ::  
P.S. И Фёдора Глинку он тоже не угадал )))

----------


## FedorV

Не знаю....
Зато отгадал Антона Чигура (старикам здесь не место), анну каренину, миладзе, Рауля Дьюка (страх и ненависть в ласвегасе), Первую космонавтку, Онегина, пугачеву, и еще многих-многих... причем всех с первого раза  :: 
может не так на вопросы отвечаете?
ЗЫ я и сам то не смог бы отвечать на вопросы по тем людям что вы привели... занесите в базу, только вы должны отвечать правду естественно, например если перепутаете цвет волос то естественно он не сможет догадаться.

----------


## Winifred

Удивителный художник: Лю Болын (?), человек-невидимка 
Amazing artist: Liu Bolin, the invisible man  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/cult ... twork.html

----------


## Ramil

Who is Mr. ?

----------


## Lampada

http://video.yandex.ru/users/nadykuzmina/view/24/ 
"_Упс!"_

----------


## FedorV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4y2e3PQ6q8

----------


## Wowik

http://inkafilm.ru/view/?film_id=1650

----------


## Ramil

Whole truth about system administrators. 
Warning! Obscenities.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP34FHKleiY&fmt=18 
[video:2d2iz4a7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP34FHKleiY&fmt=18[/video:2d2iz4a7]

----------


## Полуношник

> Whole truth about system administrators. 
> Warning! Obscenities.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP34FHKleiY&fmt=18 
> [video:n9iukufj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP34FHKleiY&fmt=18[/video:n9iukufj]

 Юрка спрашивал, зачем в ноутбуке модем. Вот оказывается зачем - чтобы запутать сисадмина и снять забавный ролик.

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Wowik



----------


## Wowik



----------


## Throbert McGee

First, a couple more examples of "pseudo-Cyrillic" license plates on American cars -- я сам снял эти фото!     
(Не очень смешные, но прикольные!)

----------


## Throbert McGee

Я создал этот монтаж Фотошопом, потому что меня очень рассмешил, что по слуху, фраза "до встречи" похожа на английские слова "dove stretchy".   
And I made this image as a spoof on the early-'80s Clint Eastwood movie _Firefox_, in which he steals a top-secret Soviet fighter plane that is controlled by a telepathic computer link (naturally, the Soviet computer isn't programmed to read minds in English, but very conveniently, Eastwood's character is able to think in Russian because his parents had escaped the *CCCP*™ by balloon, or something like that  ::  ):

----------


## Ramil

Человек создал тему "подскажите как должен нагреваться генератор на ВАЗ 21124?" и посмотрите, что из этого вышло.  http://forums.drom.ru/general/t1151345665.html   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

В помощь изучающим, про наркомов: http://lobgott.livejournal.com/64424.html

----------


## Lampada

"Bush wipes his hand's on Clinton's shirt after shaking hands with haitian. "  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd3E4wBQldI

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## gRomoZeka

Убила бы, если б такое дали моему ребенку. Серьезно.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

А чем Оленка отличается от Олеси?

----------


## it-ogo

Думается, что эта картинка - таки демотиватор с другой стороны срачных баррикад, а не искренняя пропаганда свідомих. Реакция на выступление пани Фарион. 
Не то, чтобы некоторые свідомі в принципе не могли родить сходное по духу и смыслу, но детали... Националисты загрузили бы правое поле атрибутами украинского фольклора (а не ограничились невнятным узором), а то и просто какими-нибудь позитивными пейзажностями, а левое - атрибутами совка и коммуняк, а не русским фольком.    

> А чем Оленка отличается от Олеси?

 Оленка (уменьшительное) -> Олена -> рус. Елена 
Олеся - (уже давно самостоятельное имя) -> Олександра -> рус. Александра 
Как и мужское Олесь.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## gRomoZeka

На картинке не очень, но если б увидела такое у себя во дворе, смеялась бы долго. )))

----------


## Crocodile

http://svinki.com/  ::

----------


## SAn

Помогите перевести фильм с английского на русский: http://5secondfilms.com/watch/late_for_work

----------


## Ramil

> Помогите перевести фильм с английского на русский: http://5secondfilms.com/watch/late_for_work

 Ты троллишь потихоньку или серьезно не разобрал "Oh fu.k!" ?

----------


## Wowik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E-vJqoUHUA

----------


## SAn



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Crocodile



----------


## Ramil

> 

 As a married man I must say - this is NOT funny at all  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> As a married man I must say - this is NOT funny at all

 That's why we have "и др." as part of the thread subject.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Знаю, что боян. 
В какую сторону вращается/крутится девушка?  У меня пока только по часовой.  
А вам как видится?

----------


## Ramil

Боян, боян. 
В обе стороны. Начинай смотреть на ступню и представляй, что она крутится либо туда, либо обратно, потом поднимай глаза.

----------


## Crocodile

Боян бо вещий ...   ::

----------


## Basil77

> <img>

 Суровые будни, елки-палки.  

> В какую сторону вращается/крутится девушка?  У меня пока только по часовой.  
> А вам как видится?

 Долго смотрел, но всё равно только по часовой кружится. Вывод: а фигурка то - ничего!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> 

 Эти два смайлика очень прикольно смотрятся вместе  ::

----------


## Crocodile



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Crocodile



----------


## SAn

> Знаю, что боян. 
> В какую сторону вращается/крутится девушка?  У меня пока только по часовой.  
> А вам как видится?

 Судя по отражению внизу (пролетающее изредка отражение второй ноги), девушка крутится против часовой стрелки однозначно.

----------


## Crocodile



----------


## Basil77

I made this shot today in Noginsk, Moscow region:

----------


## quartz

LOL

----------


## Electra

а как здесь прикреплять картинки?

----------


## Basil77

> а как здесь прикреплять картинки?

 Я такой же вопрос задавал 4 года назад, когда пришёл на этот форум.  ::   Посмотри первую страницу этой темы.

----------


## alex410



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Gorrum



----------


## capecoddah

> Знаю, что боян. 
> В какую сторону вращается/крутится девушка?  У меня пока только по часовой.  
> А вам как видится?

 "ниппель"
Сегодня, я выучил новое слово.  ::

----------


## муравей

> "ниппель" Сегодня, я выучил новое слово.

 How does «ниппель» relate to that animation?
Dont’t you mean «сосок»?

----------


## Wowik



----------


## abehterev

The president in two persons.   ::

----------


## Wowik



----------


## abehterev

Жесть, это для кого такой учебник? Прям таки падонкаффский сленг.

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Basil77



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil

Интересная закономерность:

----------


## Lampada

Котик явно с перепоя:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50wGkSIPdc

----------


## Nseries

Thanks. A lot of funniest pics.

----------


## Wowik

Who does drive yellow Lada Kalina?  
Злые языки пишут, что Калина-то сломалась. http://ru.tsn.ua/svit/lada-kalina-putin ... rovsk.html

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Wowik

Я поэтому переходу ВСЮ жизнь ходил на остановку.
КАК теперь жить?!  ::  
Я то - ладно, несколько лет назад переехал в другой дом, а вот маме теперь *каждое утро топать на следующую* придется.    http://www.netall.ru/gnn/130/575/466359.html

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Basil77

> 

 LOL!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Basil77



----------


## Crocodile

> Thanks. A lot of funniest pics.

 Время и деньги = время + деньги, а не время х деньги. Учим матчасть.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> 

 Если бы не поясняющая надпись на латыни, было бы очень затруднительно идентифицировать род этого примата.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Если бы не поясняющая надпись на латыни, было бы очень затруднительно идентифицировать род этого примата.

 Для усиления эффекта катинка зеркально инвертирована. На самом деле там написано ОМОН.  ::

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Basil77

> 

 Ha ha.. sad but very true. 
Ok, lets continue:

----------


## Ramil

Moar:

----------


## Ramil



----------


## lemoni

Только в Греции...  ::

----------


## lemoni

> Знаю, что боян. 
> В какую сторону вращается/крутится девушка?  У меня пока только по часовой.  
> А вам как видится?

 Что с этой картинкой?
Мне кажется то по часовой, то наоборот!
Разве девушка крутится по-другому время от времени???  ::   :Confused:

----------


## Crocodile

Наверное, это боян, но я напоролся только сегодня. Наталья Половко. Деструктивные методы. http://nataljapolovko.narod.ru  ::

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Ramil

> Наверное, это боян, но я напоролся только сегодня. Наталья Половко. Деструктивные методы. http://nataljapolovko.narod.ru

 ZOMG! ЖЕЕЕСТЬ! Я было сначала подумал, что просто гешефт такой -- костюмы идиотам продавать. Оказывается, всё глубже.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> ZOMG! ЖЕЕЕСТЬ! Я было сначала подумал, что просто гешефт такой -- костюмы идиотам продавать. Оказывается, всё глубже.

 Ага. ФГМ, типичный случай. Delirium Tremens нервно курит в сторонке.

----------


## lemoni

Математическая проблема и простое решение  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Математическая проблема и простое решение

 Если бы формулы были осмысленные, было бы гораздо смешнее.

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Ramil



----------


## CoffeeCup

> 

 I didn't believe it. So I've checked it. It still works the same way. The whole world still don't know what was the car tested by Putin. ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

PS works only if the original words are not capitalized.

----------


## Lampada

http://asaratov.livejournal.com/518170.html

----------


## Dimitrio



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil

Никогда ещё Штирлиц не был так близок к провалу.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Eric C.

> 

 That's why I guess Russia is longing for uniting with the EU?  ::

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Leha von Stiller



----------


## Leha von Stiller



----------


## Ramil

- I'm telling you, the man and the dog are definitely acting together.
- For God's sake, Hank! You again with your conspiracy theories...

----------


## gRomoZeka

Всегда нравилась эта картинка.  ::  А ты не думаешь, что это перевод с английского?

----------


## Ramil

> Всегда нравилась эта картинка.  А ты не думаешь, что это перевод с английского?

 Думаю, да, но естественно, оригинала не нашел.

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Hanna

Thanks for translating the one about the dog and the farmer!

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Basil77

Sorry for that one, but I think it's hilarious:

----------


## Eric C.

> Sorry for that one, but I think it's hilarious:

 Try adding a space between the second and third letters in the English text and run the translation... =)))

----------


## Inf

>

----------


## Inf



----------


## Basil77



----------


## gRomoZeka

Сразу видно, что писавший никогда не был на первомайской демонстрации. )))

----------


## Crocodile

> Сразу видно, что писавший никогда не был на первомайской демонстрации. )))

  +1  ::

----------


## Ramil

Вещь! Надо брать.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Crocodile

С претензией на 666 как-то мелко получилось.

----------


## Lampada

Фаина Израилевна? Сидит в Москве? Я думала, там осталось два еврея: Ходорковский и Гриша Перельман.

----------


## Eric C.

> Фаина Израилевна? Сидит в Москве? Я думала, там остался один еврей Ходорковский.

 Is he really a jew? Or was it supposed to be some kind of joke?

----------


## Lampada

> Is he really a jew? Or was it supposed to be some kind of joke?

 По папе - точно (Борис Моисеевич, а кто мама - не знаю.  Марина Филипповна.

----------


## Basil77

> По папе - точно (Борис Моисеевич, а кто мама - не знаю. Марина Филипповна.

 По папе у них не считается.  ::    

> Фаина Израилевна? Сидит в Москве? Я думала, там осталось два еврея: Ходорковский и Гриша Перельман.

 Перельман вроде в Питере живёт, нет? 
Кстати, если всего только два, то кто же тогда "захватил все газеты, все телевизоры и влияет на гоев"©?

----------


## Crocodile

> Кстати, если всего только два, то кто же тогда "захватил все газеты, все телевизоры и влияет на гоев"©?

 Так ведь для этого совсем необязательно в Москве тусоваться. Ибо сказали благословенной памяти мудрецы, что правительство-то мировое! Почему же не сказано просто "правительство"? Потому, что обычное правительство находится в той же стране, а мировое - нет. Отсюда мы учим, что или ЗОГ на Москву не влияет или ЗОГа в Москве нет. И ещё сказано: "захватил все газеты". Надо ли для этого быть в Москве? Мудрецы говорят - надо, ибо захват означает, что кто-то сидит в руководстве на креслах. А раз нельзя одновременно и быть в Москве и не быть в ней, значит все газеты и телевизоры захватили антисемиты, они же и влияют на гоев.  ::

----------


## gsold

Пойду читать FAQ как вставлять "картинки".

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada

А почему так?  Не догоняю.

----------


## Ramil

> А почему так?  Не догоняю.

 Это они как бы намекают, что парковка только для клиентов. )))

----------


## Ramil

Happy St. Valentine's day:

----------


## Eric C.

> Happy St. Valentine's day:

 This one reminded me of a slogan of the UAC corporation (from DOOM3): "Powerful weapons help us make a world without wars!"

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Basil77

> А почему так? Не догоняю.

 Очень грамотный ход. Табличка намекает, что если ты тут припарковался и не приехал за услугами в данный шиномонтаж, то ты - пида**с, извиняюсь. Кто же в России добровольно захочет под таким подписаться.  ::

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Eric C.

> 

 Wasn't it supposed to be "КЛАВИАТУРА ШКОЛОТЫ" ? =)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Basil77



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

Ну, начало положил ещё незабвенный Самуил Яковлевич Маршак.

----------


## Basil77



----------


## gRomoZeka

Сначала прочитала "Живи наркотиками" на первой фотке.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - две мохнатые бляди (реальный перевод)  (Субтитры!)

----------


## Crocodile

> YouTube - две мохнатые бляди (реальный перевод)  (Субтитры!)

 "*Боян* бо вещий, аще кому хотяше песнь творити, то растекашется мысию по древу..." (TM)

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Famous Russian song - "updated and improved". Twice as funny as before.*    
Меня порвало. ))) Особенно комментарий "Why are you makeing fun of this poor retarded man? Maybe it is the best he can do"

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Eric C.

> *Famous Russian song - "updated and improved". Twice as funny as before.* 
> Меня порвало. ))) Особенно комментарий "Why are you makeing fun of this poor retarded man? Maybe it is the best he can do"

 Could you explain in detail what the point of that is?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Could you explain in detail what the point of that is?

 Consider it a parody to Eduard Khil's hit "Я очень рад ведь я вернулся домой" (which is known to many ignoramuses as "Trololo song").
I personally found it funny because the beginning reminds me of Romero's zombie movies, and overall it was so completely unexpected and silly. 
Was it detailed enough?  ::

----------


## Lampada

Земля, увиденная с неба - 50 удивительных фото. Фото поражают своей красотой.

----------


## Eric C.

> Consider it a parody to Eduard Khil's hit "Я очень рад ведь я вернулся домой" (which is known to many ignoramuses as "Trololo song").
> I personally found it funny because the beginning reminds me of Romero's zombie movies, and overall it was so completely unexpected and silly. 
> Was it detailed enough?

 Yes, pretty much. Thanks.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Винт продавался как 500ГБт. =)
Суть сабжа: флешка на 128 Мб, инфа пишется на нее по кругу. Как это сделано, не  понятно. Но при записи большого файла, весь он "влезает" на нее, а при чтении  файла, видны только последние 128 Мб информации, хотя объем файла отображается  правильно, как у оригинала.
Вот такие пирожки.
Мораль думаю всем понятна  http://www.forum.minolta-club.ru/showthread.php?t=42449

----------


## Lampada

Картинка моего племянника

----------


## Полуношник



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Basil77



----------


## gRomoZeka

Книги на все случаи жизни:

----------


## Lampada

Honest logos on the Behance Network

----------


## Crocodile



----------


## Basil77

> 

  What's so funny here? I find this picture cute.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Картинка из конкурса по Фотошопу на сайте cracked.com, по теме "Классические фильмы, если бы снялись с точки зрения персонажов, в мелких ролях"  
(This was from a PhotoShop contest at cracked.com with the theme, "Classic movies retold from the point-of-view of minor characters") 
Also funny: Vernon Dursley and the Ungrateful Nephew.

----------


## BappaBa

На фото маньяк из первого фильма про Ганнибала Лектера?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> На фото маньяк из первого фильма про Ганнибала Лектера?

 Да, и в этом фильме, маньяк зовет собачёнку по кличке "Precious" (Прелесть).  
И маньяк говорит (сначала, будто поет)* и повторяет похищенной девушке/пленнице: "It puts the lotion in the basket." ("*Оно* кладет лосьон в корзинку.")   
"♪ ♫ It puts the lotion in the basket... ♪ ♫ " 
"♪ ♫ It puts the lotion in the basket... ♪ ♫"  _"It PUTS the LOTION in the BASKET!!"_  "PUT THE FUCKING LOTION IN THE FUCKING BASKET!!!"  * I'm not sure how to say in Russian "he *half-sings*" or "he speaks in a *singsong* voice".

----------


## Throbert McGee

Интересно знать: In Russian, can one correctly describe Hannibal Lecter as a *маньяк*? (My understanding is that Lecter is NOT a "маньяк" because there was no *sexual* element to his crimes. But does "маньяк" always imply "sexual predator"?)

----------


## Marcus

> собачонку

 Это ударный суффикс, слово образовано от существительного.

----------


## Marcus

> But does "маньяк" always imply "sexual predator"?)

 Нет, но чаще всего.

----------


## Crocodile

> * I'm not sure how to say in Russian "he *half-sings*" or "he speaks in a *singsong* voice".

 => напевает?

----------


## Crocodile

> But does "маньяк" always imply "sexual predator"?)

 sexual predator => сексуальный маньяк
serial killer => серийный убийца или маньяк
sexual predator + serial killer => маньяк

----------


## Throbert McGee

Thanks for the explanation, Crocodile! In Russian news reports, I've seen _маньяк_ used in contexts where in English, we would say "rapist" or "child molester." (For such criminals, in most cases we wouldn't say "maniac" unless the victim was also murdered.)

----------


## Полуношник

Probably a member of this forum on the JFK frequency.  YouTube - &#x202a;JFK Runway Becomes Turtle Crossing&#x202c;&rlm;

----------


## Lampada

Мне много лет, уже почти что восемь,
И с нетерпеньем я семь лет ждала,
Когда она наступит - эта осень,
Чтоб вместе с мамой в школу я пошла. 
Припев:
Мне утром мама заплетет косички
И на макушке мне повяжет бант,
И стану я, как мама, симпатичной,
Как наша мама - лучшая из мам! 
А папа наш всегда такой серьезный,
Он только про работу говорит,
С работы папа наш приходит поздно,
Когда в окошках свет уже горит... 
Припев:
Мне утром мама заплетет косички
И на макушке мне повяжет бант,
И стану я, как мама, симпатичной,
Как наша мама - лучшая из мам! 
Игрушками я больше не играю,
Уроки с ними я теперь учу,
Меня игрушки в школу провожают
И ждут, что я пятерку получу! 
Припев:
Мне утром мама заплетет косички
И на макушке мне повяжет бант,
И стану я, как мама, симпатичной,
Как наша мама - лучшая из мам!

----------


## Basil77



----------


## it-ogo

> ...

 По украинцу - м*%№@льская работа, причем совершенно неграмотная. Ты-то, Базиль, наверняка знаешь: (а) как пишется "Мыкола", про "Lvov" я уже не говорю; (б) чем отличаются галичанские фамилии от среднеукраинских, казацкого происхождения (в) что в украинском языке нет редукции безударных гласных и поэтому украиноязычные обычно не путают безударные о и а (H*a*rilko); (г) Что украинские крайне правые, в отличие от российских, обычно не испытывают слабости к символике и идеологии Третьего Рейха, и неонацами их может обозвать только тот, кто совершенно не в курсе. (д)Что из Львова на заработки обычно ездят на запад, а не на восток... 
Вот*ъ*!

----------


## Basil77

Ну, во-первых, это стереотипные песонажи и делал эту картинку немец, насколько я знаю, так что в украинских да и в российских фамилиях автор не особо силён. Во-вторых всем известно, что западенцы, извиняюсь, онанируют на Бандеру, а он признан нацистским преступником на Нюрнбергском трибунале, отсюда и клеймо неонацика, а в третьих, как это ни странно, на строительстве элитных коттеджей и особняков в Подмосковье работают бригады именно с Западной Украины: с того же Львова, Ивано-Франковска и Ровно, у них это своего рода монополия. Я хорошо это знаю, так как постоянно пересекаюсь с такого рода строительсвом по работе. Меня тоже всегда удивляло, зачем они сюда прутся, если так ненавидят "клятих москалiв".

----------


## it-ogo

По остальным пунктам, значит, возражений нет.  ::  
Подписи к картинке явно делали люди очень разной географии, т.к. регулярно встречаются мелкие детали и подробности "для своих". Ты серьезно думаешь, что то, что написано под украинцем мог написать немец? И сделать именно такие ошибки? Перечитай еще раз внимательно. Сделано явно в Роисси. 
По поводу Бандеры - ой, как натянуто! Я сильно сомневаюсь, что фамилия Бандеры хоть что-то скажет даже очень исторически образованному немцу, а украинский нацизм  - феномен только м2$#@^ьской  мифологии и за пределами оной распространения не имеет. Если бы все подписи делал западный европеец, титул неонацика почти наверняка получил бы русский Иван.

----------


## BappaBa

> а украинский нацизм  - феномен только м2$#@^ьской  мифологии и за пределами оной распространения не имеет. Если бы все подписи делал западный европеец, титул неонацика почти наверняка получил бы русский Иван.

 Ну, естественно, хох№;%ие гниды орут "москалей на ножи", а западный европеец нациками считает русских.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну, естественно, хох№;%ие гниды орут "москалей на ножи", а западный европеец нациками считает русских.

 Шо, правда орут, аж спать мешают? Ну надо же! И откудова только в "Нерезиновой" столько   хох№;%их гнид? У нас-то тут как-то такого  не слышно.

----------


## BappaBa

> Шо, правда орут, аж спать мешают? Ну надо же! И откудова только в "Нерезиновой" столько   хох№;%их гнид? У нас-то тут как-то такого  не слышно.

 Я не сомневаюсь, что ты гораздо лучше слышишь Манежку.

----------


## it-ogo

? Кто есть Манежка?

----------


## Basil77

Ой, it-ogo, вот только не надо с больной головы на здоровую переваливать. В России по-крайней мере награды ветеранам СС не вручали и маршей эсэсовцев не проводили.    

> ЛЬВОВ, 29 апреля. Во Львове прошел марш, посвященный 68-годовщине  создания 14-й гренадерской дивизии Ваффен СС «Галичина». Как передает ТСН, по оценкам присутствующих на акции правоохранителей, марш собрал около 700 участников. 
>  Во главе марша, который отправился от памятника Степану Бандере к  проспекту Свободы, шел координатор акции, депутат Львовского городского  совета от ВО «Свобода" Юрий Михальчишин. В комментарии для журналистов  назвал эту акцию «традиционной», поскольку в прошлом году подобный марш  уже происходил в формате «парада вышиванок».
>  «Это — патриотическая львовская молодежь, которая поддерживает идеи  социальной и национальной справедливости, которая выступает за то, чтобы  украинцы сохраняли свою историческую память, выступает против того,  чтобы борцов за независимость Украины клеймили, как нацистских  пособников и как врагов украинской государственности», — рассказал он.
>  Что касается дивизии «Галичина» Михальчишин отметил: «Это — наши  герои, которыми мы гордимся, которых мы будем защищать и чье дело  мы будем продолжать».  «В действительности мы не словом, а делом  доказываем, что Львов — это Бандерштадт, это столица украинского  национализма», — добавил он.
>  Непосредственно во время марша его участники выкрикивали лозунги  «Галичина» — дивизия героев!», «Мельник, Бандера — герои Украины,  Шухевич, Бандера — герои Украины!»,"Одна раса, одна нация, одна  Родина!», «Помни , чужак, здесь хозяин — украинец!»,"Твое равнодушие —  твое рабство!», «Бандера придет, порядок наведет!» и другие.

 Во Львове помянули маршем эсэсовцев

----------


## it-ogo

Базиль, это ты о чем вообще? Как это соотносится с моими репликами по поводу авторства картинки? Если хочешь иметь х-м (или гитлеровско-сталинский, ваффен СС-НКВДшный) ср@ч в полный рост со стандартным набором аргументов, то просто погугли. Блин, сколько в Moscow reg. теоретиков украинского нацизма, и любителей по любому поводу защищать свою здоровую голову путем об$!%ания соседей, аж страшно становится.  
ПС Я надеюсь, то наша дискуссия достаточно смешна для этой ветки форума.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> (*Stereotypes 'Я' Us™*, your one-stop shop for stereotypes!)

 Okay, this was pretty funny, but I had to laugh at the American one:   

> He hates: Mexicans, Asians, blacks, Russians, communists, *Arabs, Persians (and all Muslims)*

 All right, class, how can we tell that this was written either by an Iranian/Persian, or a Persian-American? 
Answer: Because, apart from Persians, no one else in America gives a sh!t about the difference between Arabs and Persians!  
I'm only half-joking.  
I mean, I know the difference between Arabs and Persians: Arabic is an Afro-Semitic language and the majority of Arabs (though not all of them) are Sunni Muslim; Persian is an Indo-European language and the majority of Persians are (at least nominally) Shiite Muslim. 
However, the *stereotypical jingoistic 'Merkin* who "hates all Muslims" *would never bother* to make a distinction between "Arabs" and "Persians"; they're all rag-headed sand-monkeys... and they're all crazy ayatollah Ay-rab motherf*ckers. 
P.S. To some extent, this also applies to the Russian/communist distinction: Traditionally, actual jingoistic Americans didn't care about the difference: all Russians were commies. So, I suspect that the American entry was co-written by an insecure Persian and an insecure Russian... 
P.P.S. Saying "Americans hate Arabs and Persians" is a bit like saying "Americans hate Australians and New Zealanders." If you ever see that second sentence, the odds are 1 in 1 that *it was written by someone from New Zealand.* (An Australian would simply write, "Americans hate Australians," and not even think about NZ...)

----------


## translationsnmru

> Мне много лет, уже почти что восемь...

  ::   ::  :: 
Один нормальный пацан на всю толпу!  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "Мне много лет, уже почти что восемь..."

 Cute song, but I found the video terrifyingly suspenseful -- _what would happen to that poor little boy?!_ 
Would the teacher in pink "disappear" the subversive element to Lubyanka? 
Would he be magically forced to dance himself to death by the Cursed Shoes? 
Or would the little girl simply turn around and smack him in the head with her microphone for stealing her limelight?   ::

----------


## Padraig

Котоматрица: Главная страница 
Here are some funny pictures with a russian comments on 'em

----------


## Throbert McGee

Trying to say all that in Russian, as best I can: 
Хорошенькая песенка, а ролик -- настоящий триллер в стиле Хитчкока или ДэПальмы.* _Что случится с беднягой мальчиком?!_ 
Может, "учительница" в розовом костюме утащит подрывного деятеля на Лубянку? 
Может, проклятые туфли каким-то черным волшебством заставит его танцевать до смерти? 
Или, пожалуй, почти-восьмилетняя дива повернется и избьет его по лбу микрофоном, потому что он украл у нее номер?  * В моем англо-русском переводческом словаре, отсутствует слово "suspenseful" -- вот почему пришлось сделать сравнение с Хитчкоком и ДэПальмой.

----------


## Lampada

http://pozitiv-news.ru/zhivotnye/kto-mozhet-zasnut-v-lyuboy-poze-45-pozitivnyih-fotografiy.html

----------


## Satyr

На день ВДВ опять хулиганили...  pics_073.jpg

----------


## gRomoZeka



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Подготовился к урагану:

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 Почему особенно "в *марте*", а ни "в феврале" ни "в апреле"? Is this a reference to the expression "Не всё масленица коту" ("It's not always Mardi Gras for the cat")?? Or is it a joke about women being stereotypically fond of cats, because 8 March is Women's Day? 
P.S. Also, why "Борис", and not (for example) "Мурзик", which I'm told is a very popular name for cats in Russia? 
P.P.S. In case any Russian readers are wondering, grayish cats are stereotypically called "Smokey" in English; calico cats are often called "Patches"; and black cats with white feet (or vice-versa) are called "Mittens" or "Boots." There are probably other stereotypical cat names in English, but these are a few that I could think of "off the top of my head." 
ЗЗЗЫ: Yes, I know that "масленица" and "Mardi Gras" are not exactly the same.

----------


## alexsms

Throbert, there is an expression in Russian "мартовский кот", or more often in the reverse order "Кот мартовский", or "Он как кот мартовский" (This dude is like a he-cat in March). The metaphor implied here is that cats in March (apparently, according to some observations, i am not a specialist) are sexually aroused and sexually active. So that sentence on the billboard Любовь Бориса в марте безгранична translates Boris's love is boundless in March.  
Boris is the name that the advertisement guys decided to use for this ad. The idea was obviously to use the unusual name to make people notice. Besides, this is the name of Boris Eltzin, who was Russia's president, so the name provides many different associations and people notice it.

----------


## Полуношник

Actually, there is a set expression "орать, как мартовский кот". I think the plain "мартовский кот" was derived from this expression.  
Boris is the name which KiteKat uses in their TV advertisements in Russia.  Кошачьи пословицы 
Кот Борис

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

> 

 Картинок не видно. Перехость, ourprivate.net не показывает незарегистрированным.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Basil77



----------


## BappaBa

Слева неправильно выбран чел; он нерусский, против него мировая прогрессивная общественность ничего не имеет. =)

----------


## Ramil



----------


## nulle

ernests_rotacija3-large_cartoon.jpg http://twitpic.com/5s45f1

----------


## Basil77

К сожалению, данная картинка становится всё более и более актуальной  ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## grammatica

ЯНУКОВИЧ И ВЕНОК

----------


## nulle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVxyB...&feature=share

----------


## Lampada



----------


## E-learner



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada

Ворона катается на крышке (с майонезной баночки) по крыше дома

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Sergey_

those were the days  ::

----------


## wanja

Полезные лекарства для вас

----------


## xdns

0000x1hq.jpg

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## xdns

AmKFRHLCMAAjjiJ.jpg

----------


## gRomoZeka

> AmKFRHLCMAAjjiJ.jpg

  ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4492907.html

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3353803.html

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## gRomoZeka

Признавайтесь, кто себя узнал...  ::    00y_25790b08.jpg

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## BappaBa



----------


## Lampada



----------


## gRomoZeka



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Basil77



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## TanaTiX

Gg7b5dmfQCs.jpg

----------


## gRomoZeka

Кэп, ты все перепутал. )))

----------


## wanja

dalwen: русский язык в картинках http://dalwen.livejournal.com/234465.html

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## dondublon

Russian language for Japanese. It couldn't be without vodka, of course!

----------


## Lampada

Наталья

----------


## Lampada

*" - If she dies - she dies."*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Anixx



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

Tai.jpg

----------


## Полуношник

*Ramil*, они не гастарбайтеры, а экспатрианты. Большая разница!

----------


## Anixx

Это правдивая фотка или монтаж?

----------


## Ramil

> Это правдивая фотка или монтаж?

 А чтоб я знал!

----------


## Ramil

iran-wants-war.jpg

----------


## Ramil

stado.jpg

----------


## it-ogo

> stado.jpg

 Внутренний сам по себе - гораздо лучше, чем конструкция целиком.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## alla_alla

x_78832cbc.jpg

----------


## alla_alla

x_df5be7dc.jpg

----------


## alla_alla

x_ea6ee3c0.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada

Смешно, как она перемежает украинский с русским.  Хоть бы ей за это не попало!

----------


## Marcus

Она просто с оператором говорит по-русски, но репортажи делает на украинском. В обычной жизни тоже, наверное, по-русски говорит.

----------


## Seraph

> 

   sixpointed Snowflake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada

Сынишка балуется:филипп с ведром.jpg

----------


## xdns

Дербентские дети и НЛО:

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Да, уже здесь было, но всё равно смешно.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Родителям от учителя:

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada



----------


## xdns



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Полуношник

Неужели такой строгий запрет на огнестрельное?

----------


## Soft sign

> Вот так вот ходят в Испании Новосибирске.

  

> Ты знаешь, это очень напоминает Вокзальную магистраль около ЦУМа в Новосибирске.

 Точно.
Вот это место, кстати: панорама Яндекс-карт.

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Словакия. 1966  Ветхие страницы - Качающиеся бабушки*

----------


## Полуношник

С Ленты:

----------


## wanja

californian_bi4: за изо

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_Гостиница в Уссурийске "УСРУСЬ" (без всяких шуток)
Помимо названия, что превосходит всяческие ожидания,
обратите внимание на перевернутый глобус на фасаде.© _

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Подготовили фламингов к урагану Сэнди.

----------


## Medved



----------


## Lampada

Как раньше строили!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Sergey_



----------


## Aurelian

interout.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## pushvv

5992927_460s.jpg
what could it be?

----------


## Lampada

За таранкой.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_...Ну, от ста пятнадцать процентов это шесть..._

----------


## pushvv



----------


## Lampada

_Ходят тут всякие..._

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## wanja



----------


## Sergey_

Есть такая минералка под названием "Я".
Зашел в магазин, говорю:
- Здравствуйте, дайте полтораху "Я"
- Полтора чего?!

----------


## Lampada

*Меню во Внуково*.

----------


## Throbert McGee

LOL at the translation for "сосиска в тесте"! 
Although I suppose that _sausage in the father-in-law_ is really no more "strange" than the CORRECT name for this dish in US English -- we traditionally call it "pig in a blanket", *свинья/пороcёнок в одеяле*.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Can someone explain the joke about the TV listing for "Сумерки/Twilight"?  
I've never seen the movie, but to me it seems that the plot summary in Russian is more or less correct. I can only guess that maybe one of the words is a rude double-entendre?

----------


## rv9yw

Throbert, не переживайте. Я тоже не понял, после какого слова смеяться.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Actually the joke is the last comment "А зря." Actually the plot summary is expected to the "plot summary" i.e. the short explanation of what you can expect from the movie. While the last sentence is a personal comment of the plot summary author about the character behavior (not about the movie, the plot, the picture or acting). The author express his thought that "She would better not been doing this" in an extremely non formal way which is not expected to be printed in a paper.

----------


## wanja

Прогулки по воде - Демотиваторы по информатике для второго класса

----------


## Eric C.

> LOL at the translation for "сосиска в тесте"! 
> Although I suppose that _sausage in the father-in-law_ is really no more "strange" than the CORRECT name for this dish in US English -- we traditionally call it "pig in a blanket", *свинья/пороcёнок в одеяле*.

 The funniest thing about that picture was, they wouldn't even bother calling over _anyone_ who spoke _any_ English, they just dumped all of that into an automatic translation program, and picked back up whatever it had to offer. Once I saw a similar thing that was done by a bunch of Chinese, they translated one sentence as "Translate server error". xD

----------


## Lampada

No pants? No problem | Photo Gallery - Yahoo! News  _A commuter pushes his pram as people without their pants wait at a subway station during the "No Pants Subway Ride" in Berlin January 13, 2013. The event, organised by Improv Everywhere, involves participants who strip down to their underwear as they go about their normal routine.        REUTERS/Fabrizio Bensch (GERMANY  - Tags: SOCIETY)_
__________________________    http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/...lery-1.1239322  _No Pants Subway Ride,New York City_  _People participate in the 12th Annual No Pants Subway Ride 2013 in New York on Jan. 13, 2013. The ride is organized by Improv Everywhere, a New York City-based prank collective that causes scenes of chaos and joy in public places. While thousands dropped trou in New York City, the movement has also spread around the world. Check out the world's most ridiculous annual subway ride ..._

----------


## pushvv

Очень странное мероприятие - во-первых, для чего, во-вторых, не гигиенично же, в третьих холодно...

----------


## Throbert McGee

> во-первых, для чего

 Just for fun and laughs, it seems.  
(Which is, at least, better than taking your pants off to promote some _serious_ cause like "AIDS Awareness in Africa," or getting completely naked and arranging your bodies into a giant peace symbol as an anti-war statement...)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Basil77



----------


## Paul G.

Глобус Украины:

----------


## Doomer



----------


## Paul G.

Grumpy Air? LOL. 
Superb. Amazing. Brilliance. Whatever.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Meanwhile in Russia

----------


## Doomer



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Jew-jitsu.jpg

----------


## Medved



----------


## Medved



----------


## Soft sign

На российских номерах не допускается использование букв, не идентичных по написанию с латинскими. Так что Д — это фотошоп.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Basil77

The "Д" letter was most likely fotoshopped. Modern Russian car registeration plates use only letters wich present in both Cyrrillic and Latin alphabets.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

1.jpg

----------


## strannik

x_75492769.jpg x_b873652d.jpg y_c59a9a6d.jpg

----------


## strannik

x_585f6b20.jpg x_7fefbc80.jpg x_b87644d2.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Attachment 614

 LOL! 
The accidental joke isn't really translatable, but it's sort of analogous to this vintage advertisement:   
(Петушки is the name of a town in the Moscow region, but the slang word петушки -- literally "small roosters" --  is more or less equivalent to US English "faggots." So *Петушки голосуют за Путина!* can be interpreted either as "The town of Petushki votes for Putin" or "Fags vote for Putin.")

----------


## Marcus

> LOL! 
> The accidental joke isn't really translatable, but it's sort of analogous to this vintage advertisement:   
> (Петушки is the name of a town in the Moscow region, but the slang word петушки -- literally "small roosters" --  is more or less equivalent to US English "faggots.")

  I didn't know that.
What's funny in this picture?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I didn't know that.
> What's funny in this picture?

 This advertisement was from Britain in the very early 20th century. The slogan "Have you a little Fairy in your home?" was a play on words -- it meant either "Есть ли у вас дома немного мыла марки «Fairy»?" or "Есть ли у вас дома маленькая фея?"  _However_, in modern US English slang, "Have you a little fairy in your home?" would be understood as something like "Есть ли у вас дома маленький *гомик*?" ("Fairy" is a somewhat rude slang term for a male homosexual, but it's less rude than "fag".) And if I'm not mistaken, "гомик" is a rude word, but sounds mild in comparison with "пидор". 
P.S. Even today, the "Fairy" brands of soaps/detergents are rarely sold in the US, because the name sounds Too Gay. But when I lived in Moscow in the early 1990s, you could buy imported British мыло для посуды under the trademark _«Ultra-Fairy» Washing-Up Liquid_. To American ears, this sounded incredibly hilarious -- something like "Ультра-Гомик"!

----------


## pushvv

Блин, как теперь посуду мыть Т_Т

----------


## pushvv

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net...57_460s_v2.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> P.S. Even today, the "Fairy" brands of soaps/detergents are rarely sold in the US, because the name sounds Too Gay.

 I just remembered a rather similar example...   
"Одноразовые ватные тупферы" (English: "disposable cotton swabs") were first sold in the US -- beginning in the early 1920s -- under the trademark *"Baby Gays"*, believe it or not! 
Within a few years (sometime before 1930) the trademark was lengthened to "Q-Tips Baby Gays" (the "Q" stood for "quality"). By the end of the 1930s, the "Baby Gays" part had been dropped and the brand has been known to this day as "Q-Tips." (And in US English, "Q-tip" is widely used as a _generic_ term for "одноразовый тупфер", just as "to Xerox" is often heard as a synonym for "to use a photocopying machine.") 
However, "gay" in the sense of "homosexual" is most likely a neologism from (approximately) the WW2 era, and even then, it was very obscure slang that was heard only within the small гомосексуальное подполье of American cities like New York and San Francisco. And this slang sense probably remained completely unknown to most heterosexuals until, perhaps, the late 1960s. 
In short, although the name "Baby Gays" sounds extremely funny today, it could not possibly have had the slightest bit of homosexual meaning back in the 1930s when the manufacturer of "Q-Tips Baby Gays" decided to change the product's brand-name. (I read somewhere that the name was actually changed because of a trademark lawsuit -- a much smaller company was already selling infant shoes under the trade-name "Gay Babies"! So, possibly, it was an example of a small business attempting to get some fast money by suing a larger and richer company for "infringement.")

----------


## Throbert McGee

> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net...57_460s_v2.jpg

 LOL! 
Again, I'm reminded of similar examples from advertising: 
В 1960-ых годах, шведская компания Electrolux продавала свои пылесосы в Великобритании с рекламным девизом "Nothing sucks like an Electrolux". (Дословно "Ничего не сосёт эффективнее, чем Electrolux", а в американском слэнге, "Ничего хуже чем Electrolux нет.")    
И вот пакета лапши "быстрого приготовления" (анг. -- "a package of instant noodles") из Ямайки:   
As the joke goes, "The English-speaking world is made of many different countries separated by a common language."))))

----------


## Throbert McGee

> And in US English, "Q-tip" is widely used as a _generic_ term for "одноразовый тупфер"

 I'm not sure if this is true in Britain or Australia, however. But if you are in need of a small stick with cotton on the end to clean the snot out of a baby's nose (for example) I can guarantee that 100% of Americans and Canadians will understand the question "Excuse me, do you have a* Q-tip*?"

----------


## it-ogo

Looks like more and more regular words are involved to the sphere of tabooed concepts. The same tendency is in Russian.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## strannik

O5SJB2-B8GY.jpg x_74eeab29.jpg HZesCiGFeFQ.jpg unr2S1QjhfI.jpg CLYa9NbvN30.jpg

----------


## strannik

https://pp.userapi.com/c405628/v4056...mFON8u-1jA.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 LOL! (I think that "со всякой фигнёй" is pretty close to English "with all sorts of random crap.")

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

В чём прикол первой картинки?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## gRomoZeka

> 

 Ahaha, it looks exactly like Paul G. (well, like his avatar)!!!!  :: 
And the comic strip itself is hilarious.

----------


## pushvv



----------


## pushvv

6715514_460s.jpg

----------


## Soft sign

> 6715514_460s.jpg

 What is the point of this joke?
All blacks seem to whites similar?

----------


## Sergey_

Spring has come to Sakhalin, Russia

----------


## pushvv

>>What is the point of this joke?
dunno, just makes me smile. Isn't it funny?

----------


## Paul G.

> What is the point of this joke?
> All blacks seem to whites similar?

 Я думаю, да. "Хренасе, это же Уилл Смит!"

----------


## pushvv

6722961_460s.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> What is the point of this joke?
> All blacks seem to whites similar?

 More or less, yes. 
Although the nuance could be slightly different depending on who made the picture. Was the author a black person making fun of whites in general? Or was it a white Republican making fun of white Democrats who voted for Obama to show their "progressivism," even though they can't tell Obama from Will Smith? 
Or maybe it was even a black Republican (there are some, although they're a minority within a minority) making fun of white people AND Obama at the same time. 
But, yes, the basic joke is that some white people think all blacks look alike.

----------


## pushvv

6736512_460s.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## pushvv

6764358_460s_v1.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

xelen: читать и плакать!

----------


## strannik

Dc_V35UivtI.jpg

----------


## maxmixiv

А это было, интересно? 9164857.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## pushvv

Нашел намедни 12 стульев Мэла Брукса 1970 года (наша версия снята на год позже), интересно, да. http://vk.com/video1629512_164937391...90d96fd8f104c7

----------


## pushvv

http://cs7009.vk.me/c7005/v7005512/4c46/hs6A_kmijv8.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## strannik

1WL6_EKOOy8.jpg
Вот так выглядит русский язык в американском кино  ::

----------


## pushvv

Photo

----------


## pushvv

Включаем видео и Ice Cube – Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It одновременно.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Врачебная клавиатура. Врачебная клавиатура.jpg

----------


## wanja

Russian_fansub3.jpg

----------


## pushvv

вообще, сабы тут имеют смысл (вероятно в контексте он будет понятнее). Есть вещи, которые доставляют гораздо больше 72ba5d34369a.jpg
или так http://radikal.ua/data/upload/4efc3/...e65567a754.jpg

----------


## pushvv

6985978_460s.jpg

----------


## Eledhwen



----------


## Eledhwen

Политика.

----------


## Lampada

Protesters block southbound I-75 lanes in Detroit | Home - Home  
"Americans will put up with anything provided it doesn't block traffic." - Dan Rather

----------


## Eledhwen

Бревно.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY



----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY



----------


## pushvv

7025376_460s_v2.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## strannik



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Не могу поверить.   Шутка что-ли?

----------


## it-ogo

> Не могу поверить.   Шутка что-ли?

 Бедная коровушка...

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Не могу поверить.   Шутка что-ли?

 What exactly you can't believe? To what thing is turning around another one or to what you see in the sky with your own eyes?  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> What exactly you can't believe? To what thing is turning around another one or to what you see in the sky with your own eyes?

 Sometimes the question of "which revolves around which" is difficult to answer, because the two objects actually "orbit" around an imaginary point called the barycenter:   
If two bodies are similar in mass, as in this animation, then this barycenter around which they revolve will be outside both bodies, so one can't say that one goes around the other. (But in the Sun-Earth orbital system, the barycenter is deep inside the Sun, although it's not exactly at the Sun's center -- so for all practical purposes, "the Earth goes around the Sun.") 
But I doubt that "Mrs. Zhirkova" was thinking about such subtleties!

----------


## Lampada

> ...
> But I doubt that "Mrs. Zhirkova" was thinking about such subtleties!

 Меня смутила не Жиркова, а сам факт, что она победила в конкурсе на звание Миссис Россия. Что там за конкурентки были и что за судьи?

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Sometimes the question of "which revolves around which" is difficult to answer, because the two objects actually "orbit" around an imaginary point called the barycenter:
> ...

 That's true but only for those who fly in a spaceship far away from the two revolving bodies, in other words these two bodies are revolving as a dancing pair in the interstellar "frame of reference". If you stick yourself to one of the revolving body then for your "frame of reference" another body will be revolving around yours keeping you and your "frame of reference" stable. What "frame of reference" was in the consideration is not clear from the talk. Well, you can tell that Mrs. Zhirkova was not thinking about such subtleties. Well, I agree, as well as I agree that the interviewer was not thinking about the same subtleties either. So the appropriate question got the appropriate answer.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Меня смутила не Жиркова, а сам факт, что она победила в конкурсе на звание Миссис Россия. Что там за конкурентки были и что за судьи?

 И какой вообще смысл в этих конкурсах?  ::

----------


## pushvv

najK8RfLuLU.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> najK8RfLuLU.jpg

 Could someone explain this? From Googling, I find that *всё тлен* is a sort of крылатое выражение, and it literally translates as "everything is rottenness" or "all is decay". 
I would guess that the meaning is something like the Biblical "суета сует, — всё суета", but I don't entirely understand the connection with Чебурашка!

----------


## alexB

*Throbert McGee*,
seeing how forlorn, unhappy or downhearted Cheburashka looks and that he is walking along the Исаакиевская square (I’m sure you’ve heard of the Isaac from the bible, the guy who humbly agreed to be sacrificed by his father Abraham – such was God’s way of entertaining himself at the time) you may infer that he has just received the news and the biblical 'from the dust we came and to the dust we shall return', which is rough for *всё тлен*, is the only thing he finds solace in.

----------


## Eledhwen

My emotional eggs: TukaGae3NMo.jpg

----------


## pushvv

7108325_460s.jpg

----------


## Lampada

'the great only seem great because we ourselves are standing on our knees.'

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Eledhwen

Watch *03:49*. ))

----------


## Полуношник

Не понял, над чем надо смеяться? Над тем, что гильзы после стрельб не собрали, или что трава в зелёный цвет не покрашена?

----------


## Eledhwen

Лучшие друзья. ))

----------


## wanja

Google Translate
Запустите прослушивание  ::

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

> "*Опыт в жизни приходит с гадами*"

 I had to go Googling to figure out what the joke is here! 
The best explanation that I found was: 
"с *гадами* приходит отрицательный опыт, а с *годами*, в которые не встречались *гады* - положительный." 
Aha, now I get it!

----------


## wanja

post-1368730049.jpg

----------


## Lampada

*J.J. Abrams Takes Audience Suggestions for Star Wars*

----------


## pushvv

смешные  http://coub.com/view/18lg3c27?from_embed=fb_embed

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## maxmixiv

I am going to start posting the best cuttings from a brilliant computer game, No One Lives Forever 2 (No One Lives Forever 1 was even better, but video quality was poorer).
I learnt a lot of new words playing it.
Wish me luck.
My very first attempt to unload video to youtube has just occurred. Let's see whether it was success or failure...

----------


## Lampada

white.jpg

----------


## Lampada

http://www.catster.com/cat-breeds/Russian_Blue

----------


## maxmixiv

The chiefs of the evil H.A.R.M. organization:

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

> I had to go Googling to figure out what the joke is here! 
> The best explanation that I found was: 
> "с *гадами* приходит отрицательный опыт, а с *годами*, в которые не встречались *гады* - положительный." 
> Aha, now I get it!

 Throbert - гАдами in this context originally can be understood as a word гОдами with an orphoraphy mistake (an unstressed wovel in the root). The joke is that these two words can be separate lexical units.

----------


## Hoax

JYmOOBdW6yk.jpg

----------


## E-learner

> I had to go Googling to figure out what the joke is here! 
> The best explanation that I found was: 
> "с *гадами* приходит отрицательный опыт, а с *годами*, в которые не встречались *гады* - положительный." 
> Aha, now I get it!

 I do think you get it, but anyway: 
 The joke is how a single letter subverts a well known maxim. What was "You gather your experience with years passing" becomes "You gather your experience with meeting nasty people". Can't we all relate to that?  ::

----------


## Lampada

Кто узн*а*ет этого мальчика?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_"Джинсы - рваные.
Вино - старое. 
Сыр - с плесенью.
Женщина без рубашки. 
Машина без крыши.
Кризис."_

----------


## Lampada

http://irena-mishina.livejournal.com/253189.html

----------


## Lampada

Before and after photoshop - Imgur

----------


## Hoax

klv6Wd8eQPo.jpg

----------


## Hoax

lngGx.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 Ha! It took me some Googling to completely understand this, because I had never heard of this fruit (called _feijoa_ in Spanish) and I can't remember ever seeing it for sale in US markets. 
According to wikipedia, the fruit's name is normally transliterated as *фейхоа* in Russian, and it's related to the guava, with a similar flavor. But unlike the kiwi and the pineapple, it doesn't ship very well over long distances, which is possibly why it remains rare in the US.  
And, according to the badly spelled sign in the photo, "фейхуйя" is beneficial for high blood pressure, heart problems, thyroid conditions, and craziness! 
One question -- I assume the sign was written by a non-Russian (rather than an uneducated Russian), but is it possible to guess what the writer's language is? I mean, do spellings like *сумашечих* provide any clues? 
P.S. Also, by the way, what is the language in Lampada's post before this one (#885), with *дънки - скъсани*, etc.? I think maybe it's Bulgarian?

----------


## it-ogo

> One question -- I assume the sign was written by a non-Russian (rather than an uneducated Russian), but is it possible to guess what the writer's language is? I mean, do spellings like *сумашечих* provide any clues?

 Yes, the writer is non-Russian. Though he appears to be not so bad in spoken Russian, but hardly had a regular learning of written Russian. "*сумашечих"* can be written even by uneducated native speaker so no clues. But traditional fruit-market-trader in Russia is Azerbaijani.  
BTW literally it is written that feijoa is useful against crazy people.   

> P.S. Also, by the way, what is the language in Lampada's post before this one (#885), with *дънки - скъсани*, etc.? I think maybe it's Bulgarian?

 Yes, it is Bulgarian. In Bulgarian ъ is a kind of vowel.

----------


## Hoax

I'd suggest it was written by a chinese. They sell that kind of fruits (feijoa and diospyros), and they are good at writing funny Russian.

----------


## Hoax



----------


## maxmixiv

Pilot Misha with perfect English  ::

----------


## Paul G.

> Кто узн*а*ет этого мальчика?

 Barak Obama and his mother.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Paul G.

Russian fishing:

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 ROFL! 
I understand the gist of it, but how does it translate exactly to Russian? (I assume it's Ukrainian -- or maybe Belarussian?) 
Based on phonetics, my guess is that *ця = сия* and *вже = везде*. And I would logically guess that нахабна might be a euphemism for "на три буквы". 
So I think it might be roughly translatable as: 
Эта проклятая пропаганда гомосексуализма повсюду достала! 
Is that right?

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

It is Ukrainian
ця = эта
вже = уже
нахабна = наглая

----------


## Soft sign

> I assume it's Ukrainian -- or maybe Belarussian?

 Ukrainian   

> *ця = сия*

 Yes.   

> *вже = везде*

 No. _Вже = уже_.   

> And I would logically guess that нахабна might be a euphemism for "на три буквы".

 No. _Нахабна = нахальная_.   

> Эта проклятая пропаганда гомосексуализма повсюду достала!

 Эта проклятая пропаганда гомосексуализма уже достала!

----------


## wanja

Самый сок! - Дореволюцiонной орфографiи и картинокъ псотъ

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Hoax



----------


## Hoax



----------


## wanja

Синие коты

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 Wow! It took me a while to figure out that the -кк- in "овнаккенное" is supposed to be a -ж-. 
How would you actually say "No topless bathing" in Russian? I know that Купаться запрещено can mean "No swimming," but I'm not sure about the "topless" part. Would "с обнаженными грудями" work? 
P.S. The next time someone posts...   

> Could someone please translate *"Kill 'Em All And Let God Sort 'Em Out"* into Russian for me so that I can get it tattooed on my back with a big flaming skull??? K THX BAI

 ...I swear I'm going to answer "Никакое овнаккенное допояса кчпание".

----------


## wanja

N02r3ec1.jpg

----------


## it-ogo

> How would you actually say "No topless bathing" in Russian? I know that Купаться запрещено can mean "No swimming," but I'm not sure about the "topless" part. Would "с обнаженными грудями" work?

 "Купаться топлес запрещено" is the best I can think of.

----------


## Hoax



----------


## Полуношник

> "Купаться топлес запрещено" is the best I can think of.

 А, значит загорать можно!

----------


## it-ogo

> А, значит загорать можно!

 Ara, sunbathing - тоже bathing.  
Впрочем, не думаю, что это существенно. В конце концов голосистость в процессе перехода от загорания к купанию всяко не упомянута. 
Если угодно "Буфера не оголять".

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Если угодно "Буфера не оголять".

 Hmmm. Apparently (according to wikipedia), буфер is a sort of shock-absorber on trains, and can also mean an automobile бампер, and sometimes a computer "clipboard" -- but I suppose that here it means a woman's "funbags"?

----------


## it-ogo

> Hmmm. Apparently (according to wikipedia), буфер is a sort of shock-absorber on trains, and can also mean an automobile бампер, and sometimes a computer "clipboard" -- but I suppose that here it means a woman's "funbags"?

 Yep. It is slang/colloquial and sometimes even can be taken as rude.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

2040303.jpg

----------


## Lampada

Bubble Football

----------


## Lampada

http://www.yapfiles.ru/show/648893/0...73cee.flv.html

----------


## Lampada

Aсфальт приклеился к колесу машины

----------


## Lampada

21 фотография, которые вернут вам веру в человечество | Insitory.ru

----------


## Полуношник

> 21 фотография, которые вернут вам веру в человечество | Insitory.ru

 _17-летняя Меган Фогель была на последнем месте в забеге на 3200 метров,  когда догнала соперницу Арден МакМат, которая уже не могла бежать.  Вместо того, чтобы пробежать вперед и не стать последней в забеге,  Фогель положила руку МакМат себе на плечи, пронесла ее 30 метров, и  потом подтолкнула ее за финишную черту, прежде чем пересекла ее сама._ 
А потом Макмат дисквалифицировали за то, что ей помогли на дистанции.  ::

----------


## Hoax



----------


## strannik

Sexw9LBIefU.jpg

----------


## maxmixiv

I love you, baby = Я люблю вас, бабы

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Eledhwen

*Colorado. Bear steals the restaurant garbage bins.*

----------


## Eledhwen



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Полуношник

Отлично! I hope this helps должно быть девизом форума!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Colorado. Bear steals the restaurant garbage bins.*

 LOL! This was funnier than I expected it to be. (I thought it was a typo and the bear was stealing garbage FROM the bins.)

----------


## Eledhwen

Filmbugs in the "Transformers" 1 and 2.
In the Russian version Optimus Prime has voice exactly this actor (Andrey Yaroslavtzev). It seems decided neighing, how stupidly ditched was a great artistic idea about Transformers.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Soft sign

> 

 Cool! 
The phrase «Шмели сумели!» (literaly: “The bumblebees did it!”) resembles the name of a Georgian traditional spice _khmeli-suneli_. (Normally, in the word «шмели́» the last syllable is stressed, but I think, in this case, one should stress the first syllable — «шме́ли суме́ли» — for the sake of rhyme and similarity with «хме́ли-суне́ли».) 
The word «отобранный» (in the second phrase «Отобранный у лучших пчёл») could be translated as ‘selected’, ‘choise’. One can expect a phrase like “selected/choise honey”, but in this context «отобранный» has the meaning ‘taken away’. «Отобранный у лучших пчёл» — “Taken away from the best bees”.

----------


## iCake

> «Шмели сумели!» (literaly: “The bumblebees did it!”)

 One small adjustment here. Although, шмели сумели can be translated as the bumblebees did it but I suggest another translation, which conveys the original phrase more accurately. Here we go. 
The bumblebees pulled it off or the bumblebees managed to do that.

----------


## it-ogo

> The word «отобранный» (in the second phrase «Отобранный у лучших пчёл») could be translated as ‘selected’, ‘choise’. One can expect a phrase like “selected/choise honey”, but in this context «отобранный» has the meaning ‘taken away’. «Отобранный у лучших пчёл» — “Taken away from the best bees”.

 отбирать из - to select from
отбирать у - not just "take away from" but "strip of" - "take away violently from" 
The best bees have been stripped of this honey.

----------


## Lampada

Почему не рекламируют сдавать бутылки?    ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> отбирать из - to select from
> отбирать у - not just "take away from" but "strip of" - "take away violently from" 
> The best bees have been stripped of this honey.

 Конечно, шмелям приходится у КОГО-ТО красть мёд, ведь они сами его не производят, и у них денег нет, чтобы купить в магазине! 
ЗЫ: How would you say "(it was) *shoplifted* (by the bumblebees)"? Украденный у магазина, perhaps? (I know there are some obscene ways to say "steal", but I'm trying to think of something not so мат-ish...) 
What about**: *Шмели сумели! МЁД -- Сворованный у лучших супермаркетов!*

----------


## it-ogo

> Конечно, шмелям приходится у КОГО-ТО красть мёд, ведь они сами его не производят, и у них денег нет, чтобы купить в магазине! 
> ЗЫ: How would you say "(it was) *shoplifted* (by the bumblebees)"? Украденный у магазина, perhaps? (I know there are some obscene ways to say "steal", but I'm trying to think of something not so мат-ish...) 
> What about**: *Шмели сумели! МЁД -- Сворованный у лучших супермаркетов!*

 No, no! violent robbery is not the same as a shoplifting. Bully bumblebees came sneering to the scared poor family of the best bees, beat their faces and took their posessions. They did it! Or, maybe a well prepeared special squad of bumblebees assoulted a top defence fortress guarded by the elite bees and after the heavy battle was able to take trophy honey from their cold dead bodies.

----------


## maxmixiv

Сворованный *ИЗ* лучших супермаркетов!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 "The winner of the first prize gets a free one-week vacation in Idaho! And for our second-prize winner: TWO weeks in Idaho!"

----------


## Doomer

G5PqqniretM.jpg 
BTW the word is лишишься (select the text to see it)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Свадьба была тихой. В ресторане был бесплатный Wi-Fi.  
- Папа, а слова «трудно», «сложно» и «тяжело» – это синонимы?
- Нет сынок! «Трудно» отказаться от предложения выпить, «сложно» рассчитать дозу, а «тяжело» – это уже утром.  
Выяснилось, что в Астон Мартин DB9 влазит на 2 мешка картошки больше, чем Ламборджини Диабло.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## it-ogo

> 

 1195255710_6.jpg?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 Hmmm, "БАБОКАЧ" -- напоминает название какого-то насекомого, которого Алиса нашла в Зазеркалье! Странное существо с крыльями бабочки, и головкой итальянского поэта Боккаччо!

----------


## Lampada

> Hmmm, "БАБОКАЧ" -- напоминает название какого-то насекомого, которого Алиса нашла в Зазеркалье! Странное существо с крыльями бабочки, и головкой итальянского поэта Боккаччо!

 Ну какой же ты всезнайка! Всегда помнишь всё подробности?  :: 
Я просто подумала, что они расположили предметы неправильно и должно быть "бабочка".
А ты понял, почему ито-го там поместил картинку культуриста? Таких накачанных называют "качок".

----------


## Paul G.

Вероятно, он (Throbert McGee) не понял. 
Бабокач = баба + *кач*ок (woman + body-builder)
Футбол = ногомяч  ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Help Kickstart World War III!*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Anchan&#39;s Journal - все о том же...

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Вероятно, он (Throbert McGee) не понял. 
> Бабокач = баба + *кач*ок (woman + body-builder)
> Футбол = ногомяч

 You're right, Paul -- I didn't understand the joke in it-ogo's photo! So "Babochka" + "Boccaccio" was the only joke I could think of... (And I hadn't seen it-ogo's post yet when I posted that.) 
PS. And, by the way, I tend to be an obsessive fan of the _Alice_ books -- so anything and everything will remind me of some scene or other from the stories.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

post-1379345700.jpg

----------


## Lampada

*40* Maps That Will Help You Make Sense of the World     *10. Global Internet Usage Based on Time of Day*

----------


## Throbert McGee

> HOMER SIMPSON: "It's funny 'cause it's true!"

 If I remember, this clip came immediately after Homer saw this stand-up comic on TV (couldn't find a better version on YouTube -- sorry about the low quality):    
Presumably, after the "black drivers and white drivers" joke, the guy continued with "And what's up with those little tiny bags of pretzels they give you on airplanes? Am I right, people?" -- followed by "See, women are different than men..."

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 40 Maps That Will Help You Make Sense of the World

 I really liked this one:  *Chinese Map Of Europe, Literally Translated*  
You can find a more detailed explanation by the map's creator here. Basically, the Chinese try to find characters that correspond phonetically with the foreign country's name -- but Chinese characters aren't "lexically neutral", and represent both sounds and concepts. 
For example, "Ireland" becomes phonetically _ai er lan_, which is written 爱尔兰 -- and these characters literally mean *"любите вашу орхидею"*! 
PS The map doesn't have a "funny" name for Russia, but from Google, it appears that the official Chinese name for "Russia" is _luó sī_, which could possibly be translated as сетка внезапно. But another traditional name for Russia is _hu guo_, meaning голодная земля.

----------


## alexsms

> Таких накачанных называют "качок".

 is it 'gym rat' in English? And is 'rat' often used in phrases like this one? it looks as if this one has a positive meaning (a person who spends a lot of time in a gym).

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Lampada

"On the first day that the healthcare exchanges were open, Bill Maher sent documentary filmmaker Alexandra Pelosi, daughter of Nancy, out on the streets of New York to learn what citizens know about the law. The answer, not surprisingly, is “not very much.” 
One man complained that Obama shouldn’t have been so vain as to name the law after himself.  
Another wondered why Muslims were exempt from Obamacare, and he was followed by a montage of Fox News-watching men very worried about death panels. 
A woman expressed deep concern over the computer chips she believes the government wants to implant “under her skin.” “It’s like ‘this big,’” she said, indicating about an inch. “You’re going to go the doctors and they’re going to scan it like a credit card.”  When Pelosi expressed disbelief, the woman responded, “I don’t know how you don’t know about it. It’s in all the news.” "         http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/10/0...-as-knowledge/

----------


## Lampada

*Obamacare vs. The Affordable Care Act*

----------


## Полуношник

Мужик с зажигалкой - молодец, только теперь у него печень выклюют.

----------


## SAn



----------


## Lampada

Племянник нарисовал свою собаку.

----------


## Medved

Великий и могучий русский язык:  
(инструктор по вождению танков объясняет особенности управления)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> (кирпич мокрый = идёт дождь, и т.д.)

 Heh! An international favorite. Here's an antique version in English:   
Sometimes, it's called a "mule barometer" or simply a "rope barometer" (without the picture of an ослик/мул). I remember that when I was a kid in the Boy Scouts, a weather-predictor of this type was a popular "arts and crafts" project. (I'm not sure how to say that in Russian -- maybe кустарное изделия?)

----------


## Soft sign

> "arts and crafts" project. (I'm not sure how to say that in Russian -- maybe кустарное изделия?)

 _Поделка_.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=614639441911733

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=614639441911733

 The expression that came into my head was "Get down wit' yo' ba-a-a-ad self!!" (which means "You rock! You're totally awesome!", etc.).

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

" In my high school bathroom we have a stall that has all kinds of graffiti on it: "stay in school" "you are beautiful" (girls washroom) "somebody loves you" "your family is proud of you" and other stuff like that. Why yes, I DO live in Canada!"   
Comment to this picture.  
From Facebook.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Памятник бездомной собаке в Тюмени

----------


## Lampada

*Fortress House Would be Perfect for the Zombie Apocalypse*

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> *Fortress House Would be Perfect for the Zombie Apocalypse*

 Петли на окнах снаружи. И забор отстойный, без охраны толку от него ноль.

----------


## Lampada

Наталья Белюшина:     _"На всякий случай показываю оригинального Шуберта. Шуберта вне "Войны и мира". Его один раз удачно изобразили, и потом почти всю дорогу так изображали, срисовывая друг у друга. Но никому (до издательства "Эксмо") не приходило в голову взять Шуберта на роль Пьера Безухова."_

----------


## Lampada

*О чём думают животные, собака собирается на дачу.*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## dtrq

> Но никому (до издательства "Эксмо") не приходило в голову взять Шуберта на роль Пьера Безухова."

 А ведь удачно подобрали, вылитый Пьер!

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Oct 29, 2013* Nothing is stronger than the bond between mother and child. This certainly rings true at the Leroux household in Ontario, Canada.
 Their daughter loves one of her mom's songs so much, it send her into floods of tears, every time she hears it.
 Mom Amanda Leroux told Storyful: "No one can explain why, not even I. I can sing any other song and do not get the same reaction from her.
 It's too adorable to keep all to ourselves."   *"My Heart Can't Tell You No"*   I don't want you to come 'round here no more,
I beg you for mercy.
You don't know how strong my weakness is
Or how much it hurts me.
Cause when you say it's over with her,
I want to believe it's true.
So I let you in, knowing tomorrow
I'm gonna wake up missing you,
Wake up missing you. 
When the one you love's in love with someone else,
Don't you know it's torture? I mean it's a living hell.
No matter how I try to convince myself,
This time I won't lose control.
One look in your blue eyes and suddenly
My heart can't tell you no. 
I don't want you to call me up no more,
Saying you need me.
You're crazy if you think just half your love
Could ever please me.
Still I want to hold you, touch you
When you look at me that way.
There's only one solution I know:
You got to stay away from me,
Stay away from me! 
When the one you love's in love with someone else,
Don't you know it's torture? I mean it's a living hell.
No matter how I try to convince myself,
This time I won't lose control.
One look in your sad eyes and suddenly
My heart can't tell you no,
My heart can't tell you no! 
I don't want you to come round here no more,
I beg you for mercy. 
When the one you love's in love with someone else,
Don't you know it's torture? I mean it's a living hell.
When the one you love's in love with someone else,
Don't you know it's torture? I mean it's a living hell.
Living hell... 
When the one you love's in love with someone else,
Don't you know it's torture? I mean it's a living hell.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/20...ys_photos.html

----------


## Lampada

Рисунки моего племянника    
"In color using photoshop and wacom tablet. Again, from sketches drawn while watching this right on documentary allegedly from the DPRK".

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

bde1a950905b537bf54b22f2d0c27b24543717166393585.jpg  post-1383802193.jpg

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## xdns



----------


## Eric C.

> 

 LOL 
Spelling matters too,

----------


## wanja

post-1383945790.jpgpost-1384037875.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Ъ - Проверьте себя на русскость - Коммерсантъ. Издательский дом.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Пока нет оснований считать, что вы не можете претендовать на гордое звание соотечественника и подлежите немедленной депортации.

 В любом случае, дальше Сибири не сошлют!  ::

----------


## Lampada

*У вас правильных ответов - 27
Поздравляем, вы НЕЛЕГАЛ.
Вы не являетесь носителем русской культуры, не можете претендовать на гордое звание соотечественника и подлежите депортации.*

----------


## dtrq

> Уровень 1
>  Всего вопросов - 47. Проходной балл - 30 
>  У вас правильных ответов - 40
>  Вас нельзя назвать НЕЛЕГАЛОМ.
> Пока нет оснований считать, что вы не можете претендовать на гордое звание соотечественника и подлежите немедленной депортации.

  

> Уровень 2
>  Всего вопросов - 36. Проходной балл - 25 
>  У вас правильных ответов - 19
>  Вы ВРЕМЕННО ПОНАЕХАВШИЙ ТУТ.
> Вы обязаны в срочном порядке оформить миграционную карту, после чего сможете почти безбоязненно заниматься строительной, погрузочно-разгрузочной, копательной и подметательной деятельностью на территории РФ, но за пределами крупных городов. Предлагаем вам факультативно попробовать свои силы на следующем уровне.

 Ну правильно, чем дальше, тем больше тест становится тестом "Жили ли вы в Советском Союзе".

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Пиво с раками!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

The same when you go to City Hall.

----------


## Eric C.

> 

 Sounds like a movie title (Святой, 76)  ::

----------


## wanja

post-1384445504.jpg

----------


## wanja

"Перевод" отрывка из индийского фильма.

----------


## RedFox

Безысходность...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## RedFox



----------


## Throbert McGee

> "You can lead a human to knowledge but you cannot make him think."

 Or, as Dorothy Parker punningly said: "You can lead a horticulture _[whore to culture]_, but you cannot make her think." 
And, on the problem of promoting "safe sex" practices in the age of HIV, one might also say: 
"You can lead a horse to Trojans, but you cannot make him wear one."   ::

----------


## wanja

post-1384923716.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> post-1384923716.jpg

 I "liked" this one because it's so rare to see anyone arguing that non-metric measures sometimes make a little bit of sense from a human perspective even though metric measures are vastly more convenient when you're doing scientific calculations. (Fahrenheit "makes sense" at least insofar as 0 and 100 are both within the environmental range that humans can survive in.)

----------


## Полуношник

> I "liked" this one because it's so rare to see anyone arguing that non-metric measures sometimes make a little bit of sense from a human perspective even though metric measures are vastly more convenient when you're doing scientific calculations. (Fahrenheit "makes sense" at least insofar as 0 and 100 are both within the environmental range that humans can survive in.)

 A human can survive temperatures from -100C to +100C if properly prepared and protected, but without clothing he would die at 0F very quickly.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## RedFox

Those things are getting harder and harder... aeN5xeb_700b.jpg

----------


## wanja

Старший брат.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

It must be fotoshop or something...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## RedFox

> 

 Вопрос не лишен смысла.  ::

----------


## RedFox



----------


## Lampada

_Это неловкое чувство, когда перед тобой абсолютный чемпион мира по боксу._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## maxmixiv

Сначала думал, чемодан этот - коллаж, а оказалось, что на самом деле  ::   29.jpg 
Ещё кубики Китайские кубики

----------


## RedFox

Кто-то воспользовался гугло-переводчиком:

----------


## Basil77

> Сначала думал, чемодан этот - коллаж, а оказалось, что на самом деле

 Его уже стали разбирать, вроде бы, после скандала на этой неделе. Вся эта история с чемоданом на Красной площади мне напомнила вот эту песенку:

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Basil77

I've heard a saying recently that I've found funny. Every nation has it's own problem:
В Киеве - майдан, а в Москве - чемодан.

----------


## it-ogo

В Ташкенте - принцесса, а в Риге - супермаркет.

----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## it-ogo

> 

 Вот это я понимаю - еврораспил. Никто ничего даже и не заметит: если от многого взять немножко, это не кража, а просто дележка.

----------


## Eric C.



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

(Присмотритесь лучше!)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Эйлин О&#39;Коннор - как все было на самом деле

----------


## Lampada

http://www.boredpanda.com*/unusual-animals/*

----------


## wanja



----------


## DrBaldhead

Count all the movies quoted at this nostalgic post-Soviet gem  ::

----------


## wanja

Терминатор-2 в советском плакате. 4 плаката.

----------


## wanja

Народное творчество 2013

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Юзер глазами сисадмина

----------


## Paul G.

Про социальные сети:

----------


## wanja

post-1388054396.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

post-1388355128.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

*Ice Tsunami Glacier like ice moving across Mille Lacs lake, damaging houses*

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*I Choose To Be Happy - Lizzie Velasquez*

----------


## wanja

Пословицы в

----------


## wanja

Ты же дизайнер, ты должен понимать.

----------


## Lampada

*Mission Impossible: Babies Escape*

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Mission Impossible: Babies Escape*

 LOL! This reminds me of the old _Simpsons_ episode where Maggie leads a rebellion in the "Ayn Rand School for Tots".

----------


## wanja



----------


## Soft sign

[spoiler] The signboard reads: «хлеб» (‘bread’).
But together with its reflection in the puddle it reads «хлеб ху́ев» (≈‘fucking bread’)
[/spoiler]

----------


## wanja

Маразмы года

----------


## wanja

Csi.jpg

----------


## wanja

post-1389904980.jpg

----------


## wanja

post-1390316059.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

post-1390431327.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Перлы из школьных сочинений

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

Beware of the bear

----------


## Throbert McGee

From a recent episode of _Saturday Night Live_, here's "The U.S. Men's Heterosexual Figure Skating Championships" (link to video -- it doesn't want to embed, sorry!):  http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-li...ld-open/n45564 
The humor is mostly self-explanatory, but look carefully and you'll see that the first two guys are wearing hockey skates, not figure skates. (Blades are different.) 
Also, a few cultural notes for folks outside the U.S.:  *Combos* (1:23) are cylindrical crackers stuffed with cheese, peanut butter, or tomato filling. *Gary "Baba Booey" Dell'Abate* (1:57) is the producer of Howard Stern's radio show.
African-Americans stereotypically hate cold weather and suck at winter sports, thus the instant laughter at 2:06.  *Applebee's* (3:10) is a relatively low-priced "casual family" restaurant chain.
The activity that the guy pantomimes at 3:27 is known by the slang term "motorboating."

----------


## Lampada

> From a recent episode of _Saturday Night Live_, here's "The U.S. Men's Heterosexual Figure Skating Championships" (link to video -- it doesn't want to embed, sorry!):  http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-li...ld-open/n45564 
> The humor is mostly self-explanatory, but look carefully and you'll see that the first two guys are wearing hockey skates, not figure skates. (Blades are different.) 
> Also, a few cultural notes for folks outside the U.S.:  *Combos* (1:23) are cylindrical crackers stuffed with cheese, peanut butter, or tomato filling. *Gary "Baba Booey" Dell'Abate* (1:57) is the producer of Howard Stern's radio show.
> African-Americans stereotypically hate cold weather and suck at winter sports, thus the instant laughter at 2:06.  *Applebee's* (3:10) is a relatively low-priced "casual family" restaurant chain.
> The activity that the guy pantomimes at 3:27 is known by the slang term "motorboating."

 Ты видел этого мальчика из-под Чикаго?  Такой славный! Он едет на Олимпиаду:   Jason Brown, Olympic Figure Skater, On His First TV Interview: 'This Isn't Real Life!?' (VIDEO)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Полуношник

> *Something to offend everyone!*

 "We're sorry, but the clip you are selected isn't available from your location". А у нас завязаны глаза и заклеены уши. Не так-то просто нас оскорбить!

----------


## wanja



----------


## Paul G.



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

v-lodke.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Soft sign

А в чём смысл?

----------


## Lampada

> А в чём смысл?

 Не знаю, балуются перед камерой.  А курочки там одомашненные.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

> А в чём смысл?

 Троллить мировую буржуазию.))

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> 

 Расчищать снег, начиная с конька крыши, это просто 5 баллов.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> 

 

```
RED SHIRT GUY USED SHOVEL.
IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!!!
```

----------


## Valda

> 

 Ой, не могу читать скоропись...помогите?

----------


## Paul G.

Франция - французы
Япония - японцы
Россия - люди (people as "human beings")
Испания - испанцы
Англия - англинчанены (must be "англичане")
Норвегия - норвегцы ("норвежцы")
Индия - индейцы ("индийцы", индейцы = native Americans, has nothing to do with India the last 450 years)
Дания - данцы (датчане)

----------


## Lampada

> Ой, не могу читать скоропись...помогите?

 французы
японцы
люди
испанцы _англичанены_ (д.б. англичане) _норвегцы_ (д.б. норвежцы) _индейцы_ (д.б. индусы, индейцы - это в Америке) _данцы_ (д.б. датчане)

----------


## Paul G.

"индусы" - исповедующие индуизм. Это как называть всё население России православными, а израильтян  - иудеями.

----------


## Lampada

> "индусы" - исповедующие индуизм. Это как называть всё население России православными, а израильтян  - иудеями.

 Да, либо вылетело из головы, либо у меня уже устаревшие знания. ::   * "Как правильно называть жителей Индии: Индусы или индийцы? (1)* _ Индусы или индийцы? "Индус" - это слово, указывающее прежде всего на религиозную принадлежность. Индус - устаревшее название индийцев, которое в современном русском языке выглядит как анахронизм. Индус - это последователь индуизма. Но даже в этом смысле слово "индус" давно устарело. В современном русском языке есть слово "индуист", его и используйте, когда хотите обозначить последователей индуизма. И знайте, что, кроме индуистов в Индии проживают еще миллионы мусульман, сикхов, христиан, буддистов и приверженцев других религий.   Правильно называть жителей Индии словом "индиец". Для обозначения индийских женщин нужно использовать слово "индианка__", а не "индуска" и не "индийка". ... " _  http://www.indostan.ru/indiya/100_3339_0.html

----------


## wanja

Раскольников (реклама антивируса Касперского)

----------


## wanja



----------


## strannik

VdNkwL1Sg68.jpg

----------


## Ramil



----------


## strannik

PDuGhU4lddE.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> PDuGhU4lddE.jpg

 I've seen this before, and I don't get the joke...

----------


## Paul G.

> I've seen this before, and I don't get the joke...

 It's simple. If you pronounce numbers in Russian, they sound like poetry in respective styles (like "march", "funny poem", Pushkin etc). 
Считалка
Два двенадцать сорок_шесть,
Сорок_восемь три ноль_шесть,
Тридцать_три один сто_два,
Восемь тридцать тридцать_два.

----------


## Soft sign

“Number poetry” Real poetry  *«Пушкин»* *Пушкин* (4 first lines of any stanza from «Евгений Онегин»)  сем|на́|дцать,| три́|дцать,| со|рок| во́|семь
сто| со́|рок,| де́|сять,| ноль| о|ди́н
сто| два́|дцать| ше́сть,| сто| три́|дцать| во́|семь
сто| со́|рок,| три́,| пять|со́т| о|ди́н Я| по́м|ню| мо́|ре| пред| гро|зо́|ю:
Как| я́| за|ви́|до|вал| вол|на́м,
Бе|гу́|щим| бу́р|ной| че|ре|до́|ю
С лю|бо́вь|ю| ле́чь| к е|ё| но|га́м!   *«Маяковский»* *Маяковский* («Стихи о советском паспорте»)  два́
   со|рок| ше́сть
       три|дцать| во́|семь,| о|ди́н
сто| шест|на́|дцать
          че|ты́р|на|дцать,| два́|дцать
пят|на́|дцать
       че|ты́р|на|дцать
                два́|дцать| о|ди́н
че|ты́р|на|дцать,| сем|на́|дцать Я́
  до|ста|ю́
       из| ши|ро́|ких| шта|ни́н
дуб|ли|ка́|том
          бес|це́н|но|го| гру́|за.
Чи|та́|йте,
        за|ви́|дуй|те,
                 я́| — граж|да|ни́н
Со|ве́т|ско|го| Со|ю́|за.

----------


## it-ogo

> I've seen this before, and I don't get the joke...

 In Russian versification stress pattern is more important than in most other languages including English. Basically the verse manner of different poets is recognized by the rythm given by the sequence of stressed and unstressed syllables. Provided number sequences keep such kinds of rythm and therefore mimic recognizable patterns of Russian versification.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## strannik

x_9bc58dd9.jpg

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ramil

Кому интересно, вот ещё работы этого художника: Patriotic - McNaughton Fine Art Company

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

post-1393438719.jpg

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Throbert McGee

I hope this one makes sense -- you have to keep in mind the Americanized pronunciation of "Crimea":   
Could one say "лей слёзы в три ручья!" with the same sarcastic meaning as "cry me a river"?

----------


## Crocodile

Российские военные штурмуют украинскую часть в Крыму.  - Пацаны, сдавайтесь. - Та не. - Тогда отстреливайтесь. - Та не. - Тогда пустите переночевать, холодно же. - 50 бакcів. - А чего так дорого? - А шо ты хотел? Курортный город...

----------


## iCake

EjZm91oL.jpg

----------


## it-ogo

> Российские военные штурмуют украинскую часть в Крыму.

 8uJVmTjDBGo.jpg
Твоя работа?  zpdN4KhUexY.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## Crocodile

> Attachment 943
> Твоя работа?

 А то ж.  ::

----------


## Soft sign

> 

 Ρηοβια  :: 
Φοβιψα  :: 
Στραχ  ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja



----------


## Полуношник

Надо смотреть в полноэкранном режиме.
Не более трёх раз в день. Вызывает привыкание  ::

----------


## Ramil

На отметке 1:17 в верхнем левом углу 
Интересно, что это

----------


## Полуношник

> На отметке 1:17 в верхнем левом углу 
> Интересно, что это

 Возможно, военный самолет с гражданским транспондером. Остальные самолеты эту зону облетают.

----------


## Ramil

Траектория уж больно замысловатая - может НЛО?  ::

----------


## Lampada

* Kissing during the Vancover riots*

----------


## Lampada

*Mall Santa Musical*

----------


## wanja



----------


## Basil77

На фото: Джон Леннон заваривает чай на кухне у Пола Маккартни.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada

*BBC News 
Train near miss 
Man runs in front of train*

----------


## Lampada

*маленькая девочка дирижирует хором*

----------


## Ramil

*They knew the correct way of how to enter the EU.

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Пародия на индийские фильмы

----------


## Lampada

_"Какой такой Америке трындец? А Америка это знает?"_

----------


## iCake

> _"Какой такой Америке трындец? А Америка это знает?"_

 Ну, так он, трындец, всегда подкрадывается незаметно. На то он и трындец  ::

----------


## Lampada

*Fire Near AIG Campus*

----------


## Ramil



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

Жизнь - боль.  ::

----------


## Lampada

* Stamford Street, Ashton under Lyne*  http://realty.newsru.com/article/28mar2014/wrong_brick

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Basil77



----------


## Ramil



----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Шевченко.jpg
Бюст Тараса Шевченко (вроде бы в Одессе).

----------


## RedFox



----------


## Serge_spb

http://coub.com/view/bt8c8w0 
Track: _Young Jeezy feat. YG & Rich Homie Quan – My Nigga_

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Basil77

Рекомендую смотреть целиком и до конца.

----------


## Lampada

Где здесь дача Януковича, а где - дача Меркель?

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Basil77

Скорее грустно, чем смешно, но всё равно - решил запостить тут:

----------


## RedFox

> Где здесь дача Януковича, а где - дача Меркель?

 Давайте в этом разделе обойдёмся без политики?

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Ramil

Не политики ради, а забавы для:

----------


## Basil77



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## RedFox



----------


## Lampada

Слон в колесе - Совещание  *    
Совещание*   24 мар, 2011 at 10:58 PM     Петров пришел во вторник на совещание. Ему там вынули мозг, разложили по блюдечкам и стали есть, причмокивая и вообще выражая всяческое одобрение. Начальник Петрова, Недозайцев, предусмотрительно раздал присутствующим десертные ложечки. И началось. — Коллеги, — говорит Морковьева, — перед нашей организацией встала масштабная задача. Нам поступил на реализацию проект, в рамках которого нам требуется изобразить несколько красных линий. Вы готовы взвалить на себя эту задачу? — Конечно, — говорит Недозайцев. Он директор, и всегда готов взвалить на себя проблему, которую придется нести кому-то из коллектива. Впрочем, он тут же уточняет: — Мы же это можем? Начальник отдела рисования Сидоряхин торопливо кивает: — Да, разумеется. Вот у нас как раз сидит Петров, он наш лучший специалист в области рисования красных линий. Мы его специально пригласили на совещание, чтобы он высказал свое компетентное мнение. — Очень приятно, — говорит Морковьева. — Ну, меня вы все знаете. А это — Леночка, она специалист по дизайну в нашей организации.  Леночка покрывается краской и смущенно улыбается. Она недавно закончила экономический, и к дизайну имеет такое же отношение, как утконос к проектированию дирижаблей. — Так вот, — говорит Морковьева. — Нам нужно нарисовать семь красных линий. Все они должны быть строго перпендикулярны, и кроме того, некоторые нужно нарисовать зеленым цветом, а еще некоторые — прозрачным. Как вы считаете, это реально? — Нет, — говорит Петров. — Давайте не будем торопиться с ответом, Петров, — говорит Сидоряхин. — Задача поставлена, и ее нужно решить. Вы же профессионал, Петров. Не давайте нам повода считать, что вы не профессионал. — Видите ли, — объясняет Петров, — термин «красная линия» подразумевает, что цвет линии — красный. Нарисовать красную линию зеленым цветом не то, чтобы невозможно, но очень близко к невозможному… — Петров, ну что значит «невозможно»? — спрашивает Сидоряхин. — Я просто обрисовываю ситуацию. Возможно, есть люди, страдающие дальтонизмом, для которых действительно не будет иметь значения цвет линии, но я не уверен, что целевая аудитория вашего проекта состоит исключительно из таких людей. — То есть, в принципе, это возможно, мы правильно вас понимаем, Петров? — спрашивает Морковьева. Петров осознает, что переборщил с образностью. — Скажем проще, — говорит он. — Линию, как таковую, можно нарисовать совершенно любым цветом. Но чтобы получилась красная линия, следует использовать только красный цвет. — Петров, вы нас не путайте, пожалуйста. Только что вы говорили, что это возможно.  Петров молча проклинает свою болтливость. — Нет, вы неправильно меня поняли. Я хотел лишь сказать, что в некоторых, крайне редких ситуациях, цвет линии не будет иметь значения, но даже и тогда — линия все равно не будет красной. Понимаете, она красной не будет! Она будет зеленой. А вам нужна красная. Наступает непродолжительное молчание, в котором отчетливо слышится тихое напряженное гудение синапсов. — А что если, — осененный идеей, произносит Недозайцев, — нарисовать их синим цветом? — Все равно не получится, — качает головой Петров. — Если нарисовать синим — получатся синие линии. Опять молчание. На этот раз его прерывает сам Петров. — И я еще не понял… Что вы имели в виду, когда говорили о линиях прозрачного цвета? Морковьева смотрит на него снисходительно, как добрая учительница на отстающего ученика. — Ну, как вам объяснить?.. Петров, вы разве не знаете, что такое «прозрачный»? — Знаю. — И что такое «красная линия», надеюсь, вам тоже не надо объяснять? — Нет, не надо. — Ну вот. Вы нарисуйте нам красные линии прозрачным цветом. Петров на секунду замирает, обдумывая ситуацию. — И как должен выглядеть результат, будьте добры, опишите пожалуйста? Как вы себе это представляете? — Ну-у-у, Петро-о-ов! — говорит Сидоряхин. — Ну давайте не будем… У нас что, детский сад? Кто здесь специалист по красным линиям, Морковьева или вы?  — Я просто пытаюсь прояснить для себя детали задания… — Ну, а что тут непонятного-то?.. — встревает в разговор Недозайцев. — Вы же знаете, что такое красная линия?  — Да, но… — И что такое «прозрачный», вам тоже ясно? — Разумеется, но… — Так что вам объяснять-то? Петров, ну давайте не будем опускаться до непродуктивных споров. Задача поставлена, задача ясная и четкая. Если у вас есть конкретные вопросы, так задавайте.  — Вы же профессионал, — добавляет Сидоряхин. — Ладно, — сдается Петров. — Бог с ним, с цветом. Но у вас там еще что-то с перпендикулярностью?.. — Да, — с готовностью подтверждает Морковьева. — Семь линий, все строго перпендикулярны. — Перпендикулярны чему? — уточняет Петров. Морковьева начинает просматривать свои бумаги. — Э-э-э, — говорит она наконец. — Ну, как бы… Всему. Между собой. Ну, или как там… Я не знаю. Я думала, это вы знаете, какие бывают перпендикулярные линии, — наконец находится она. — Да конечно знает, — взмахивает руками Сидоряхин. — Профессионалы мы тут, или не профессионалы?.. — Перпендикулярны могут быть две линии, — терпеливо объясняет Петров. — Все семь одновременно не могут быть перпендикулярными по отношению друг к другу. Это геометрия, 6 класс.  Морковьева встряхивает головой, отгоняя замаячивший призрак давно забытого школьного образования. Недозайцев хлопает ладонью по столу: — Петров, давайте без вот этого: «6 класс, 6 класс». Давайте будем взаимно вежливы. Не будем делать намеков и скатываться до оскорблений. Давайте поддерживать конструктивный диалог. Здесь же не идиоты собрались. — Я тоже так считаю, — говорит Сидоряхин. Петров придвигает к себе листок бумаги. — Хорошо, — говорит он. — Давайте, я вам нарисую. Вот линия. Так? Морковьева утвердительно кивает головой. — Рисуем другую… — говорит Петров. — Она перпендикулярна первой? — Ну-у… — Да, она перпендикулярна. — Ну вот видите! — радостно восклицает Морковьева. — Подождите, это еще не все. Теперь рисуем третью… Она перпендикулярна первой линии?..  Вдумчивое молчание. Не дождавшись ответа, Петров отвечает сам: — Да, первой линии она перпендикулярна. Но со второй линией она не пересекается. Со второй линией они параллельны. Наступает тишина. Потом Морковьева встает со своего места и, обогнув стол, заходит Петрову с тыла, заглядывая ему через плечо.  — Ну… — неуверенно произносит она. — Наверное, да.  — Вот в этом и дело, — говорит Петров, стремясь закрепить достигнутый успех. — Пока линий две, они могут быть перпендикулярны. Как только их становится больше… — А можно мне ручку? — просит Морковьева.  Петров отдает ручку. Морковьева осторожно проводит несколько неуверенных линий. — А если так?.. Петров вздыхает. — Это называется треугольник. Нет, это не перпендикулярные линии. К тому же их три, а не семь. Морковьева поджимает губы.  — А почему они синие? — вдруг спрашивает Недозайцев. — Да, кстати, — поддерживает Сидоряхин. — Сам хотел спросить. Петров несколько раз моргает, разглядывая рисунок. — У меня ручка синяя, — наконец говорит он. — Я же просто чтобы продемонстрировать… — Ну, так может, в этом и дело? — нетерпеливо перебивает его Недозайцев тоном человека, который только что разобрался в сложной концепции и спешит поделиться ею с окружающими, пока мысль не потеряна. — У вас линии синие. Вы нарисуйте красные, и давайте посмотрим, что получится. — Получится то же самое, — уверенно говорит Петров. — Ну, как то же самое? — говорит Недозайцев. — Как вы можете быть уверены, если вы даже не попробовали? Вы нарисуйте красные, и посмотрим. — У меня нет красной ручки с собой, — признается Петров. — Но я могу совершенно… — А что же вы не подготовились, — укоризненно говорит Сидоряхин. — Знали же, что будет собрание… — Я абсолютно точно могу вам сказать, — в отчаянии говорит Петров, — что красным цветом получится точно то же самое. — Вы же сами нам в прошлый раз говорили, — парирует Сидоряхин, — что рисовать красные линии нужно красным цветом. Вот, я записал себе даже. А сами рисуете их синей ручкой. Это что, красные линии по-вашему? — Кстати, да, — замечает Недозайцев. — Я же еще спрашивал вас про синий цвет. Что вы мне ответили? Петрова внезапно спасает Леночка, с интересом изучающая его рисунок со своего места. — Мне кажется, я понимаю, — говорит она. — Вы же сейчас не о цвете говорите, да? Это у вас про вот эту, как вы ее называете? Перпер-чего-то-там? — Перпендикулярность линий, да, — благодарно отзывается Петров. — Она с цветом линий никак не связана.  — Все, вы меня запутали окончательно, — говорит Недозайцев, переводя взгляд с одного участника собрания на другого. — Так у нас с чем проблемы? С цветом или с перпендикулярностью? Морковьева издает растерянные звуки и качает головой. Она тоже запуталась. — И с тем, и с другим, — тихо говорит Петров.  — Я ничего не могу понять, — говорит Недозайцев, разглядывая свои сцепленные в замок пальцы. — Вот есть задача. Нужно всего-то семь красных линий. Я понимаю, их было бы двадцать!.. Но тут-то всего семь. Задача простая. Наши заказчики хотят семь перпендикулярных линий. Верно? Морковьева кивает. — И Сидоряхин вот тоже не видит проблемы, — говорит Недозайцев. — Я прав, Сидоряхин?.. Ну вот. Так что нам мешает выполнить задачу? — Геометрия, — со вздохом говорит Петров.  — Ну, вы просто не обращайте на нее внимания, вот и все! — произносит Морковьева. Петров молчит, собираясь с мыслями. В его мозгу рождаются одна за другой красочные метафоры, которые позволили бы донести до окружающих сюрреализм происходящего, но как назло, все они, облекаясь в слова, начинаются неизменно словом «Блять!», совершенно неуместным в рамках деловой беседы.  Устав ждать ответа, Недозайцев произносит: — Петров, вы ответьте просто — вы можете сделать или вы не можете? Я понимаю, что вы узкий специалист и не видите общей картины. Но это же несложно — нарисовать какие-то семь линий? Обсуждаем уже два часа какую-то ерунду, никак не можем прийти к решению. — Да, — говорит Сидоряхин. — Вы вот только критикуете и говорите: «Невозможно! Невозможно!» Вы предложите нам свое решение проблемы! А то критиковать и дурак может, простите за выражение. Вы же профессионал! Петров устало изрекает: — Хорошо. Давайте я нарисую вам две гарантированно перпендикулярные красные линии, а остальные — прозрачным цветом. Они будут прозрачны, и их не будет видно, но я их нарисую. Вас это устроит? — Нас это устроит? — оборачивается Морковьева к Леночке. — Да, нас устроит. — Только еще хотя бы пару — зеленым цветом, — добавляет Леночка. — И еще у меня такой вопрос, можно? — Да, — мертвым голосом разрешает Петров. — Можно одну линию изобразить в виде котенка? Петров молчит несколько секунд, а потом переспрашивает: — Что? — Ну, в виде котенка. Котеночка. Нашим пользователям нравятся зверюшки. Было бы очень здорово… — Нет, — говорит Петров. — А почему? — Нет, я конечно могу нарисовать вам кота. Я не художник, но могу попытаться. Только это будет уже не линия. Это будет кот. Линия и кот — разные вещи. — Котенок, — уточняет Морковьева. — Не кот, а котенок, такой маленький, симпатичный. Коты, они… — Да все равно, — качает головой Петров. — Совсем никак, да?.. — разочарованно спрашивает Леночка. — Петров, вы хоть дослушали бы до конца, — раздраженно говорит Недозайцев. — Не дослушали, а уже говорите «Нет».  — Я понял мысль, — не поднимая взгляда от стола, говорит Петров. — Нарисовать линию в виде котенка невозможно.  — Ну и не надо тогда, — разрешает Леночка. — А птичку тоже не получится? Петров молча поднимает на нее взгляд и Леночка все понимает. — Ну и не надо тогда, — снова повторяет она. Недозайцев хлопает ладонью по столу. — Так на чем мы остановились? Что мы делаем? — Семь красных линий, — говорит Морковьева. — Две красным цветом, и две зеленым, и остальные прозрачным. Да? Я же правильно поняла? — Да, — подтверждает Сидоряхин прежде, чем Петров успевает открыть рот. Недозайцев удовлетворенно кивает. — Вот и отлично… Ну, тогда все, коллеги?.. Расходимся?.. Еще вопросы есть?.. — Ой, — вспоминает Леночка. — У нас еще есть красный воздушный шарик! Скажите, вы можете его надуть? — Да, кстати, — говорит Морковьева. — Давайте это тоже сразу обсудим, чтобы два раза не собираться. — Петров, — поворачивается Недозайцев к Петрову. — Мы это можем? — А какое отношение ко мне имеет шарик? — удивленно спрашивает Петров. — Он красный, — поясняет Леночка. Петров тупо молчит, подрагивая кончиками пальцев. — Петров, — нервно переспрашивает Недозайцев. — Так вы это можете или не можете? Простой же вопрос. — Ну, — осторожно говорит Петров, — в принципе, я конечно могу, но… — Хорошо, — кивает Недозайцев. — Съездите к ним, надуйте. Командировочные, если потребуется, выпишем.  — Завтра можно? — спрашивает Морковьева. — Конечно, — отвечает Недозайцев. — Я думаю, проблем не будет… Ну, теперь у нас все?.. Отлично. Продуктивно поработали… Всем спасибо и до свидания! Петров несколько раз моргает, чтобы вернуться в объективную реальность, потом встает и медленно бредет к выходу. У самого выхода Леночка догоняет его. — А можно еще вас попросить? — краснея, говорит Леночка. — Вы когда шарик будете надувать… Вы можете надуть его в форме котенка?.. Петров вздыхает. — Я все могу, — говорит он. — Я могу абсолютно все. Я профессионал.

----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## Lampada

_Это такой банер, 70 км от Москвы._

----------


## Lampada

*Darcy Oake's jaw-dropping dove illusions*

----------


## Lampada

*Atheist Church Split*: Sunday Assembly And Godless Revival's 'Denominational Chasm' 
Звучит как шутка:  вы неправильно не верите в Бога!

----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## Basil77

Typical day in Russia (according to West):

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Kid's reaction to meeting a gay couple for the first time*

----------


## wanja

http://bookz.ru/authors/urii-brigadi...vnik-_432.html

----------


## Valda



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Не дадут человеку спокойно позагорать!

----------


## Полуношник

> Не дадут человеку спокойно позагорать!

 У видео неправильный заголовок. Если бы самолёт действительно приземлился на загорающего, то картинка не была бы весёлой, скорее не очень.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Soft sign

> http://forum.ourprivate.net/download/file.php?id=30283

 Ваша картинка не видна тем, кто не зарегистрирован на том форуме.

----------


## Lampada

> Ваша картинка не видна тем, кто не зарегистрирован на том форуме.

 Ага, спасибо!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 I loved this one, because my own mother is notorious for thriftily re-using food containers -- for example, using an empty cardboard box from breakfast cereal or crackers as gift-boxes at Christmas: _[removing green-and-red paper]_ "Wow, Mom, a box of Kellogg's cornflakes... that's exactly what I wanted."  
(Of course, there was invariably something much nicer and more expensive than cornflakes inside...)

----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

I'm not sure I totally understand the usage of "закладная" and "закладывать" in the kid's note to his teacher -- I assume that закладная is some kind of legal jargon? 
(I laughed at the part about "dropping *Б-*, *П-*, and *Х*-bombs", as we might put it in English!)))))

----------


## Lampada

заложить - Wiktionary   заложить — Викисловарь  
В этой записке - шестое значение слова, только так про себя говорят редко.  Это как признать себя подлецом. 
Название записки (_закладная)_ здесь вообще не подходит, (_из другой оперы_) так как это существительное - производное пятого значения глагола в русской вики или четвёртого - в английской.  _Закладная_ - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97%...BD%D0%B0%D1%8F 
"Матными" - нет такого слова, д.б.  _матёрными._

----------


## Eric C.

> (I laughed at the part about "dropping *Б-*, *П-*, and *Х*-bombs", as we might put it in English!)))))

 _"What did my son say, did he say the s-word?" -"No, worse than that" -"The f-word???!!!"_ (c)

----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Surf Photographer Clark Little on Staring Down Shorebreak to Get the Perfect Shot*

----------


## Lampada

>

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## Lampada

> 

 Демонстрация, я думаю. Атлетическое выступление, на публику.  Чего он не стал держаться после первого рывка?

----------


## Lampada

Нифигасе в Красноярске развлекаются!    In this Reuters photo, Russian artist Vasily Slonov finishes his artwork "Red Heart", which consists of about 80 umbrellas, in Krasnoyarsk.

----------


## Soft sign

> "Матными" - нет такого слова, д.б.  _матёрными._

 Интересно. А я ни разу не слышал с таким ударением. Только _ма́терными_.

----------


## Alex_krsk

> Демонстрация, я думаю. Атлетическое выступление, на публику.  Чего он не стал держаться после первого рывка?

 Какое "атлетическое выступление"?!
Полетел как мешок картошки.
Хорошо что ещё жив остался

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 LOL! Пиндостанское крылатое выражение: "Suck it up and deal!" (Здесь "it" означает "сопли".)

----------


## Lampada

> Интересно. А я ни разу не слышал с таким ударением. Только _ма́терными_.

 Ага, не знаю.  Самой интересно. Словосочетание-то не очень частое. Тот же мальчик его, по-видимому, не слышал и слово "_матные_" ему самому пришлось создать.  А я, может, слышала так когда-то, а может, по аналогии с _матёрый_.  Таки правильно говорить _м__а́__терные слова_. 
Батюшку заодно по теме можно послушать.  Только его _матершинник_ режет слух. http://pishu-pravilno.livejournal.com/4578601.html  О, наверное, он с Дальнего Востока.

----------


## wanja

post-1403897171.jpg

----------


## dtrq

> Ага, не знаю.  Самой интересно. Словосочетание-то не очень частое. Тот же мальчик его, по-видимому, не слышал и слово "_матные_" ему самому пришлось создать.  А я, может, слышала так когда-то, а может, по аналогии с _матёрый_.  Таки правильно говорить _м__а́__терные слова_. 
> Батюшку заодно по теме можно послушать.  Только его _матершинник_ режет слух. Говорим и пишем правильно - Матершинник / матерщинник  О, наверное, он с Дальнего Востока.

 Ни разу в жизни не слышал "матреЩИнник". Звучит как будто с иностранным акцентом.

----------


## Lampada

> Ни разу в жизни не слышал "матерЩИнник". Звучит как будто с иностранным акцентом.

 Где звучит?  Так ты "за кого":  -щина или -шина?

----------


## Alex_krsk

тренировка сборной России по футболу

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

*Spectacular Salsa - Paddy & Nico 
 Britain's Got Talent 2014*

----------


## Lampada

Израиль захватил Тульскую Ниву?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Израиль захватил Тульскую Ниву?

 I'm trying to "translate"/Americanize this one. I think that нива = поле, and Туля is the name of a Russian область that's known for growing a lot of potatoes??? 
So the American equivalent might be... potatoes grown in Mexico or Colombia, but labelled "Fields of Idaho"?

----------


## alexsms

or Fields of Iowa? 
нива - archaic for поле. 
Тула - name of town, region.

----------


## Полуношник

По-моему, это сорт картофеля из Израиля. Ну да, "Диапла", можно было догадаться. Или из Израиля, или из США.  ::

----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## alexsms

> По-моему, это сорт картофеля из Израиля. Ну да, "Диапла", можно было догадаться. Или из Израиля, или из США.

 Да, это д.быть израильский СОРТ. Т.е. они не пишут _произведено_ в Израиле. 
It doesn't say it is produced in Israel, so mostly likely it's Israeli kind of potato called 'baby' (small) but produced in Tula.)))

----------


## Lampada

> Да, это д.быть израильский СОРТ. Т.е. они не пишут _произведено_ в Израиле. 
> It doesn't say it is produced in Israel, so mostly likely it's Israeli kind of potato called 'baby' (small) but produced in Tula.)))

 Может быть.  Я тоже сначала так подумала, но написано всё как-то смешно для Тулы:  _Из деревни с любовью, баби, мытый, декларирован. _ Что ещё за_ упаковывание?  _ Обычно после года ставили букву_ г. _ Английская k в_ Агропаk.  _ _
t 15 С  -_ выглядит тоже по-английски: _ t_ и нет значка°.

----------


## Alex_krsk

> Да, это д.быть израильский СОРТ. Т.е. они не пишут _произведено_ в Израиле. 
> It doesn't say it is produced in Israel, so mostly likely it's Israeli kind of potato called 'baby' (small) but produced in Tula.)))

 Судя по штрих коду, упакован точно в России.

----------


## Alex_krsk



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## RedFox

Карл Маркс, вид сзади:

----------


## wanja

С очень.jpg

----------


## RedFox

Напомнило классику: Squirrel institute — Lurkmore

----------


## Eric C.

> Напомнило классику: Squirrel institute — Lurkmore

 Ну тогда, и совсем боян:

----------


## RedFox



----------


## maxmixiv



----------


## Throbert McGee

> С очень.jpg

 I had to Google to find out what a "сочень" is! 
If this recipe is typical (*сладкая* начинка с творогом, сахаром, сметаной), then I guess the best English translation would be a "cheese turnover."  
The word "turnover" often suggests a sweet filling, so some people might use a different term like "pattie" or "pasty" if the cheese filling is savory (i.e., with salt, garlic, pepper, onions).

----------


## alexsms

> I had to Google to find out what a "сочень" is! 
> If this recipe is typical (*сладкая* начинка с творогом, сахаром, сметаной), then I guess the best English translation would be a "cheese turnover."  
> The word "turnover" often suggests a sweet filling, so some people might use a different term like "pattie" or "pasty" if the cheese filling is savory (i.e., with salt, garlic, pepper, onions).

 this сочень thing falls into 'pastry, non-savory' category, it is supposed to be sweet (творог with sugar).

----------


## Lampada

Нет, нет, не смешно, просто приятная, забавная картинка.

----------


## Lampada

*Татьяна Кундик - Баланс на проволоке*

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Стоятен нихт.jpg

----------


## RedFox

> Стоятен нихт.jpg

 *уполз под стол*  ::

----------


## RedFox

y_d7dc4033.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Commuters Lift Train to Free Man Whose Leg Was Trapped*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## SAn

BvONwX4IYAAl6VI.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

My dad just sent me these two -- I think the humor will probably translate well:

----------


## wanja

Закон Ома.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

How Good Is Your Science Knowledge?  
Хоть и простой тест, но, всё равно, не ожидала от себя:  *You Scored:*  *15 out of 15  * What A Result! You Rock!* *

----------


## Lampada

Do You Actually Speak English? 
I Scored 13 Out Of 16! Great Result, You Are Almost Perfect! You Got These Wrong: 9, 11, 16.

----------


## Soft sign

> How Good Is Your Science Knowledge?

 По-моему, тест для идиотов. Довольно сложно не набрать 15/15. И вопросы какие-то…  ::

----------


## Soft sign

> Do You Actually Speak English?

 You Scored: 16 out of 16 What A Result! You Rock! — а вот здесь я не ожидал от себя.

----------


## Lampada

> По-моему, тест для идиотов. Довольно сложно не набрать 15/15. И вопросы какие-то…

 Нет, не для идиотов.  Многие школьники в США не берут ни физику, ни химию.

----------


## Lampada

Воня и Кузьмич    *"Hideaway"*  
Taking me higher than I've ever been before
I'm holding it back, just want to shout out, give me more 
You're just a hideaway, you're just a feeling
You let my heart escape beyond the meaning
Not even I can find a way to stop the storm
Oh, baby, it's out of my control, what's going on? 
But you're just a chance I take to keep on dreaming
You're just another day that keeps me breathing 
Baby, I love the way that there's nothing sure
Baby, don't stop me, hide away with me some more 
Ooh, aah, aah, ooh, ooh, aah, aah, ooh, ooh, aah, aah, ooh, ooh, aah, aah, ooh 
You send me the shiver up my spine, might overflow
You're bringing me closer to the edge of letting go 
You're just a hideaway, you're just a feeling
You let my heart escape beyond the meaning
Putting my head into the clouds I'm floating home
When you get me going I can't find a way to stop 
You're just a chance I take to keep on dreaming
You're just another day that keeps me breathing 
Ooh, aah, aah, ooh, ooh, aah, aah, ooh 
Baby, I love the way that there's nothing sure
Baby, don't stop me, hide away with me some more
Hide away with me some more 
Bringing me higher than I've ever been before
I'm holding it back, just wanna shout out, "Give me more." 
You're just a hideaway, you're just a feeling
You let my heart escape beyond the meaning
Not even I can find a way to stop the storm
Oh, baby, it's out of my control, what's going on 
You're just a chance I take to keep on dreaming
You're just another day that keeps me breathing
You're a day that keeps me dreaming 
Ooh, aah, aah, ooh, ooh, aah, aah, ooh 
Baby, I love the way that there's nothing sure
Baby, don't stop me, hide away with me some more
Hide away with me some more

----------


## Throbert McGee

> По-моему, тест для идиотов. Довольно сложно не набрать 15/15. И вопросы какие-то…

 
Well, for ESL speakers, the difference between a "mixture" and a "compound" might be confusing. (I'm sure I would've had a little bit of difficulty with the first 2 or 3 questions if they had been in Russian. And personally, I think that salt in water should properly be called a "solution," not a "mixture.") 
However, I agree that most of the questions were at a level that 13-year-olds should know.

----------


## Lampada

Притворяются моделями:  Андрю, Серёжа (мой племянник) и Филипп (мой сын).

----------


## Lampada

*Обращение Гари Олдман к баскетболистам. Русские суб*

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Throbert McGee

Математика плюшевости:    +    =   
"My Little Cephalopod" (Мой маленький головоногщик)

----------


## wanja



----------


## Throbert McGee

> 

 Wow! Those "Ниндзя в деле" cartoons are amazingly addictive (and often hilariously funny), even though I didn't understand all of the Russian pop-culture references.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Okay, I got around to looking up the Russian celebrities I didn't know from wanja's linked video (Ниндзя в деле 5: Другие люди), in case other foreigners are curious: 
1. Сергей Безруков -- A prolific actor whose roles include Aleksandr Pushkin as well as "Yeshua Ga-Notsri" (Jesus the Nazarene) in the TV production of _Master and Margarita_.
2. Дмитрий Дибров -- TV journalist who has also hosted the game show «Кто хочет стать миллионером?» since 2008.
3. Елена Малышева -- A medical doctor who has hosted a couple of TV shows about health. It's not clear to me why she is shown with KKK guys in the video. Is the joke meant to be that she's a "health fascist"?
4. Евгений Плющенко -- duh, even in Pindostan he's famous
5. Фёдор Бондарчук -- Actor and director known for war films such as _The 9th Company_ and _Stalingrad_ -- I assume that the latter movie is being parodied here with the ultra-slow-motion "Matrix" jump.
6. Андрей Малахов -- TV talk-show host («Пусть говорят» has run since 2005)
7. Филипп Киркоров -- Pop singer (and ex-husband of Alla Pugacheva), noted for his flamboyant image

----------


## Suobig

Great job, Throbert! 
You would probably like this music video:

----------


## Suobig

> Okay, I got around to looking up the Russian celebrities I didn't know from wanja's linked video (Ниндзя в деле 5: Другие люди), in case other foreigners are curious:

 Небольшой дополнение. 
Роли Сергея Безрукова из этого ролика:
1. Человек в костюме с hands-free — Ираклий, "Ирония судьбы. Продолжение" 
2. Брюнет с бакенбардами — Александр Пушкин, "Пушкин. Последняя дуэль"
3. Блондин в рубашке и штанах на подтяжках — Сергей Есенин, "Есенин"
4. Брюнет в черной одежде и с пистолетом с глушителем — Саша Белый, "Бригада"
5. Шатен с длинными волосами с бородой, в белой одежде — Иешуа Га-Ноцри "Мастер и Маргарита"
6. Брюнет в черной одежде и с гитарой — Владимир Высоцкий, "Высоцкий. Спасибо, что живой". 
"Помощь зала" от Дмитрия Диброва (слева направо):
1. Николай Валуев. Боксер, депутат Государственной думы.
2. Александр Кержаков. Футболит "Зенита" и сборной России. Хороший игрок[citation needed], но на Чемпионате Европы 2012 года промахнулся по воротам столько раз, что его "меткость" вошла в историю.
3. Митхун Чакраборти. Популярный индийский актер
4. Дмитрий Медведев (+Владимир Путин) 
Передачи Елены Малышевой иногда заставляют думать, что она один из демонов Ада, посланный нам за наши грехи. Настолько это ужасно. Отсюда такое ее представление. 
Главным гопником в части про Филиппа Киркорова является известный в российском интернете персонаж Репер Сява

----------


## SAn

BwfSzvpCYAAstB0.jpg

----------


## Suobig

> BwfSzvpCYAAstB0.jpg

 And russians are like "and what? We can do it with every word in every sentence"  ::

----------


## wanja

Йода в Минске живёт.jpg
Йода в минске живёт

----------


## wanja



----------


## Throbert McGee

> Небольшой дополнение. 
> "Помощь зала" от Дмитрия Диброва (слева направо): 
> 1. Николай Валуев. Боксер, депутат Государственной думы.

 According to Wikipedia, Valuev is 213 cm tall and weighs almost 150 kg, making him one of the biggest and heaviest "heavyweight" boxers of all time.   

> 2. Александр Кержаков. Футболит "Зенита" и сборной России. Хороший игрок, но на Чемпионате Европы 2012 года промахнулся по воротам столько раз, что его "меткость" вошла в историю.
> 3. Митхун Чакраборти. Популярный индийский актер
> 4. Дмитрий Медведев (+Владимир Путин)

 They also appeared in "Ninja Action 3," along with: 
4. Леонид Володарский (professional translator also known for dubbing Hollywood movies into Russian)
8. Алексей Навальный (opposition leader and critic of Putin)
9. Михаил Добкин (Ukrainian politician, portrayed as a decaying zombie) 
(Numbers are the order in which they appear in the video.)   

> Передачи Елены Малышевой иногда заставляют думать, что она один из демонов Ада, посланный нам за наши грехи. Настолько это ужасно. Отсюда такое ее представление.

 Aha... sort of the Dr. Laura Schlessinger of Russia, I guess.  (Unlike Malysheva, "Dr. Laura" has a background in psychology/counseling, not in medicine. But she's well-known for her social conservatism and for "nagging" people about their moral flaws.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Great job, Throbert! 
> You would probably like this music video:

 О**енно! 
But one question: Is there some special significance to the little girl? (Physically, she resembles the character "Tommy Pickles" in the American cartoon _Rugrats_ -- which, according to ru.Wikipedia, was shown on Russian TV under the title "Ох уж эти детки!") 
Also, by the way, here are the lyrics to the music video, along with my attempted English translation in italics (although there were a few words that I probably misunderstood): 
1. Человечеки у ларечка 
Эх, денек прошел , будет ночка
Ночка темная, глазик выколет
То ли Бог спасет, то ли пистолет  _People/folks [are hanging around] by the kiosk 
The day has passed, it'll soon be night
The night is dark, it'll gouge out your eye
Either God will save you, or a pistol._  
Припев: 
Обними меня, обними меня, родная
Видно не видать, видно не видать нам рая
Я пойду ходить, я пойду гулять по краю
Обними меня, просто обними, родная  _Hug me, hold me, darling --
It seems we won't see our Heaven.
I'm going for a walk, going to stroll on the edge.
Hug me, just hug me, dear_  
2. А ларечек тот типа барчика
Слово за слово до базарчика
Из девяточки русский рэпачок
Нужен ножечек, если не качек  _And the kiosk is like a bar/pub.
Literally like a rowdy bazaar [Something about nine Russian rappers??? I didn't understand this line]
You need a knife, if you're not a big tough muscle-man_  
(Припев) 
3. Человечеки у ларечка
Эх, денек прошел, будет ночка
Ночка темная уже столько лет
И никто не знает, когда рассвет  _People/folks are at the kiosk 
The day has passed, it'll soon be night
The night has been dark for so many years
And no one knows when the dawn will come._ 
Incidentally, I think that "ларечок" in this context might be loosely Americanized as "7-11" or Kwik-E-Mart" -- since these shops are open all night and often attract drunks who want to buy (or shoplift) beer after the bars have closed.

----------


## Eric C.

> 2. А ларечек тот типа барчика
> Слово за слово до базарчика
> Из девяточки русский рэпачок
> Нужен ножечек, если не качек  _And the kiosk is like a bar/pub.
> Literally like a rowdy bazaar [Something about nine Russian rappers??? I didn't understand this line]
> You need a knife, if you're not a big tough muscle-man_  
> (Припев)

 Might it possibly refer to this? --> Lada Samara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Because the Russians often refer to that model as "девятка", I thought it could make sense assuming the rapper was sitting inside that kind of "car" =))

----------


## Soft sign

> Might it possibly refer to this? --> Lada Samara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Because the Russians often refer to that model as "девятка"

 Yes.   

> I thought it could make sense assuming the rapper was sitting inside that kind of "car" =))

 It’s about some Russian rap songs playing on the car radio, not about actual rappers. _Рэпа́к, рэпачо́к_ is ‘rap’, not ‘rapper’.

----------


## Soft sign

> Слово за слово до базарчика
> Literally like a rowdy bazaar

 _Слово за́ слово_ is a set phrase that means something like ‘a dialog turning into a fight’. 
An example from a dictionary:  

> _Слово за слово — схватились. Он мне два зуба вышиб, а я ему нос набок своротил._
> Well, one word led to another, and we came to blows. He knocked two of my teeth out, and I bashed his nose sideways.

 _Базар_ is also a criminal-slang word for dialog or chatting. 
(sorry for my terrible English…)

----------


## Suobig

> But one question: Is there some special significance to the little girl? (Physically, she resembles the character "Tommy Pickles" in the American cartoon _Rugrats_ -- which, according to ru.Wikipedia, was shown on Russian TV under the title "Ох уж эти детки!")

 No idea. May it's an infant of some of the group members they decided to show that way.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _Слово за́ слово_ is a set phrase that means something like ‘a dialog turning into a fight’. 
> An example from a dictionary:   _Базар_ is also a criminal-slang word for dialog or chatting. 
> (sorry for my terrible English…)

 Your English seems flawless to me. (But in this context, instead of "a *dialog* turning into a *fight*", I would probably say "a *conversation* turning into an *loud argument*".  *Викисловарь* offers this figurative meaning of "базар": 
2. _перен._ шум, крики, громкая брань 
This makes sense to me, because when I was an American child living in Turkey, we would buy most of our bread, cheese, vegetables, and fruits at the Turkish "_pazar_", which was always a noisy, chaotic place. 
(But usually we bought fresh meat, eggs, and milk through the American military commissary, where the hygiene standards were much more strict!)   
So, as a very loose "video translation" of this verse: 
А ларечек тот типа барчика
Слово за слово до базарчика
Из девяточки русский рэпачок
Нужен ножечек, если не качек 
...позвольте меня представить этот ролик, из 1980-го амер. к/ф "Airplane!":    
"The mood in the place was downright ugly...
"You wouldn't walk in there unless you knew how to use your fists...
"You could count on a fight breaking out almost every night."

----------


## hddscan

> Your English seems flawless to me. (But in this context, instead of "a *dialog* turning into a *fight*", I would probably say "a *conversation* turning into an *loud argument*".

 "a fight" is correct. Meaning leading to a "physical outcome" of an argument.   

> *Викисловарь* offers this figurative meaning of "базар": 
> 2. _перен._ шум, крики, громкая брань 
> This makes sense to me, because when I was an American child living in Turkey, we would buy most of our bread, cheese, vegetables, and fruits at the Turkish "_pazar_", which was always a noisy, chaotic place.

 I suspect that is exactly the origin of the word.
Although in criminal slang "базар" means any kind of dialog or monologue. отвечать за базар — Викисловарь

----------


## hddscan

> Might it possibly refer to this? --> Lada Samara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
> Because the Russians often refer to that model as "девятка"

 Only to the model VAZ 210*9*
"девятка" was the most popular car among low level criminals

----------


## Lampada

*Девушка просто выбросила чужой мусор.*

----------


## Lampada

*Plastic Bottle Recycling*

----------


## Soft sign



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

*Ролан Быков и Виктор Калиновский    Роль третьего гриба*

----------


## Lampada

*Ролан Быков 
 Логопед*Фрагмент фильма "По семейным обстоятельствам",1977г.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*KTVA reporter quits on-air, reveals herself as owner of Alaska Cannabis Club*

----------


## wanja

post-1409856459.jpg

----------


## Lampada

*Speech 101
 Prank FINAL* 
(Он четыре месяца дурил свой Speech класс притворным акцентом)

----------


## wanja

Волки астронавты.jpg

----------


## Lampada

*Magnitude 6.24 earthquake hits Anchorage, Alaska*

----------


## Lampada

Ой, какие смешные!   Всегда думала, что они очень серьёзные. 
 Теперь буду смотреть на наших дикторов другими глазами.

----------


## wanja

Фото на документы.jpg

----------


## wanja

Как я выгляжу, зебра.jpg

----------


## wanja

Про писи.jpg

----------


## wanja

Фотка Чужого.jpg

----------


## Basil77



----------


## Lampada

> 

 Всё остаётся в силе, да, Вася?  ::   "А если в кране нет воды - Воду выпили жиды. Если ж в кране есть вода - Значит, жид нассал туда."  " Вошёл в трамвай антисемит -  Слева жид и справа жид. Евреи, евреи, кругом одни евреи..."  ​

----------


## Basil77

> Всё остаётся в силе, да, Вася?   "А если в кране нет воды - Воду выпили жиды. Если ж в кране есть вода - Значит, жид нассал туда."  " Вошёл в трамвай антисемит -  Слева жид и справа жид. Евреи, евреи, кругом одни евреи..."  ​

 Это всего-навсего обложка украинского сатирического журнала "Перец" за июнь 1981 года. Почему такая болезненная реакция? Значит, если изображают русских в виде медведя в лаптях и с балалайкой, который пьёт водку и пожирает младенцев - это клюква и повод похихикать, а если где-то карикатура на евреев, то сразу антисемитизм и прочие ужасы? Попахивает двойными стандартами.

----------


## Lampada

> Это всего-навсего обложка украинского сатирического журнала "Перец" за июнь 1981 года. Почему такая болезненная реакция? Значит, если изображают русских в виде медведя в лаптях и с балалайкой, который пьёт водку и пожирает младенцев - это клюква и повод похихикать, а если где-то карикатура на евреев, то сразу антисемитизм и прочие ужасы? Попахивает двойными стандартами.

 Хорошо, могу ответить, если ты сам не понимаешь.  Думаешь, нет двойных стандартов в обществах? Возьмём негров.  Они могут насмешки делать над собой, обзывать себя оскорбительными именами и это особенно никого не смущает.  Если же то же самое будут делать белые по отношению к чёрным, они могут запросто работу потерять и, наверное, есть ещё какие-то легальные пути для наказания.  
Такой же двойной стандарт имеет место в отношении гомосексуалистов.  Евреи, с чем ты можешь не согласиться (что дела не меняет), во многих странах (если не во всех) относятся к той же категории дискриминируемых меньшинств.  Даже в США не так давно можно было увидеть табличку:  
"... Until the late 1960’s, Jews were still being discriminated against!"

----------


## Eric C.

> Это всего-навсего обложка украинского сатирического журнала "Перец" за июнь 1981 года. Почему такая болезненная реакция? Значит, если изображают русских в виде медведя в лаптях и с балалайкой, который пьёт водку и пожирает младенцев - это клюква и повод похихикать, а если где-то карикатура на евреев, то сразу антисемитизм и прочие ужасы? Попахивает двойными стандартами.

 Попытка украинского журнала "высмеять" свои же национальные символы(!) может вызвать широкий спектр любых реакций кроме смеха.

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

> Попытка украинского журнала "высмеять" свои же национальные символы(!) может вызвать широкий спектр любых реакций кроме смеха.

 Это не просто украинский журнал, а *советский* журнал, издававшийся на Украине.  То, что эту грязную агитку вытащили в *наше* время, очень показательно.  Для кого-то это всё ещё актуально.  Действительно, не смешно.

----------


## wanja

Скоро Iphone.jpg

----------


## Lampada

Смотреть страшновато.

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

https://www.facebook.com/yashasoba4k...49628871940797

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Тайна аллергиков.jpg

----------


## hddscan

Daniel Radcliffe дамы и господа

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Oct 23, 2014* James Conway, retired Superintendent from Attica Correctional Facility in New York, visits four Nordic Prisons. English subtitles.

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Двери и окна.jpgРеволюция и эволюция.jpg

----------


## Valda



----------


## oldboy



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## hddscan

Dedicated to the never found "Russian" submarine in Baltic sea

----------


## wanja



----------


## hddscan



----------


## wanja

Схема кота и пса.jpg

----------


## wanja

25 записок, которые могли написать только дети

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Attachment 1086

 Ништяк (as seen on the doggie's body) was a new word for me. Apparently it conveys the same slangy positivity as "Everything is awesome!" from _The Lego Movie_.

----------


## wanja

Ухо и медведь.jpg

----------


## RedFox



----------


## wanja

20 сюрпризов, найденных в детских магазинах

----------


## Lampada

*Funny Scary Snowman Prank*

----------


## Lampada

Танцевальная музыка разбудила ребёнка.

----------


## wanja

Зимпатиш календарен нах 2015 ярен - Юмор - Offroad-Opposition

----------


## wanja

Маши.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

This is a personal photo and "не очень смешное", but I didn't know where else to put it:  cranberry_pie_kitty.jpg 
Вынув пирог из духовки, я почему-то начал петь "компьютерным" голосом:  *Forms FORM-29827281-12:
 Test Assessment Report 
This was a triumph.
 I'm making a note here:
 HUGE SUCCESS.
 It's hard to overstate
 my satisfaction.* 
(I have never played _Portal_, but this is one of my 7-year-old nephew's favorite songs on YouTube! He's made me listen to it more times than I can count...)

----------


## Soft sign



----------


## Basil77



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## RedFox



----------


## wanja



----------


## Eric C.

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qtg8bPgEww

 Speaking of Slepakov's good old songs on YouTube  ::

----------


## RedFox



----------


## Throbert McGee

> it absolutely means POSSIBILITY here.... so it implies that it's not possible to be all those things unless one is DRUNK.

 Aha, the penny drops! (Or, as we might say in the US, "the light bulb has gone on" -- "the penny drops" sounds extremely UK). 
P.S. If you're wondering why "the penny drops" means "I finally understand", it's a reference to antique coin-operated amusement machines from early 20th century Britain -- some of these were primitive rolling-ball games (ancestors of pinball); others had clockwork-operated puppets, often with "horror" themes.    
But apparently, the penny would sometimes become stuck in the slot, so you would have to hit the machine a few times in order for the "penny to drop" and make the mechanism work.

----------


## wanja

Кровавое окно.jpgМоисей.jpgУтюги.jpg

----------


## wanja

Акупунктура.jpgЖду мужа.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## Eric C.



----------


## wanja

Merry Force.jpgЕлка Вейдера.jpgДальний свет.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Снеговикалипсис.jpgЕлочка,гори.jpg

----------


## Lampada

В конце концов их оштрафовали

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Throbert McGee

My nephew (ему исполнится 8 лет в марте) loves everything mechanical, and I was showing him some YouTube videos inspired by Rube Goldberg machines (such as "This Too Shall Pass" by Ok Go).  I found this very, very old-school example from the first season (1969-70) of Sesame Street. Лягушонок Кермит показывает своё изобретение -- машину "Что потом случится?"  http://<a href="https://www.youtube....og2a3YeDMM</a> 
(Jim Henson slightly redesigned the "Kermit the Frog" puppet a few years after this clip was filmed -- Kermit's face/voice/personality are sort of "beta version" here.) 
Sigh... I dunno why the video isn't linking properly.

----------


## wanja



----------


## Throbert McGee

Детская кроватка по теме к/ф "Челюсти"  custom_made_baby_bed.jpg 
"We're going to need a bigger boat. And a new baby..."

----------


## wanja

Эволюцию не остановишь.jpgЧеловека пук.jpgКрик.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

_“Slap her": children's reactions_

----------


## wanja

Как кошки видят елку.jpgХурма и Нео.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Russian Mafia Gravestones

----------


## Lampada

http://www.adme.ru/zhizn-dobro/dobro...lstvam-749460/   15 доказательств, что добро неподвластно обстоятельствам

----------


## wanja

Пикассо и Дали.jpg
Пикассо и Дали рисуют яйцо.

----------


## wanja



----------


## Basil77



----------


## wanja

Среди вас есть врач.jpg 50 оттенков серого.jpg

----------


## Crocodile

I liked the one about the 50 shades of gray.  ::

----------


## Lampada

*23*  маразма

----------


## wanja



----------


## Полуношник

Не помню, было ли здесь уже.  Sheldon-missing-comma.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## RedFox



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

Word Map

----------


## Lampada

_Загрузка первого жесткого диска в 5 МБ в самолет PanAm, 1965 год._

----------


## Lampada

_Работница фабрики Van Nuys CA Норма Джин Бейкер, которая вскоре станет известна как Мерилин Монро. _

----------


## Lampada

Доиграеш*ь*ся!!!         
Трясутся!!!

----------


## wanja



----------


## Basil77

Ну, уж если по "пельменям", то классику в студию:

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

Чтобы удивить глухого парня, целый городок выучил язык жестов

----------


## wanja

Купание красного кота.jpg
Купание красного кота

----------


## Basil77



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

*Maysoon Zayid:* _I got 99 problems... palsy is just one_

----------


## wanja

Мир глазами русских либералов.jpg
Мир глазами русских либералов

----------


## Lampada

> Мир глазами русских либералов.jpg
> Мир глазами русских либералов

 Там ничего нет о либералах:   Этим стоит поделиться!

----------


## Lampada

Flash mob in Moscow, Russia 26.02.12

----------


## Lampada

_"На видеохостинге LiveLeak появился ролик, на котором запечатлена месть кота своему хозяину. Мужчина, который включил камеру и собрался записывать, как он играет на гитаре, будит лежащее на кресле животное, хватает его за шкирку и отгоняет пинком._ _Через несколько секунд после того, как гитарист садится в освобожденное кресло, кот пробегает по лестнице и роняет горшок мужчине на голову."_

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

As Mayor of London goes to work

----------


## Полуношник

> As Mayor of London goes to work

 По фотографии не видно, его полиция с мигалками сопровождает? А трассу перекрыли только в одном направлении или встречку тоже?

----------


## RedFox



----------


## wanja

Русские супергерои.jpg
Русские супергерои.

----------


## wanja

Диван Эксперт.jpg

----------


## wanja

Одна из причин перепадов в электросети.jpg
Одна из причин перепадов в электросети

----------


## Lampada

Фразы, за которые 25 лет назад вас отправили бы в дурдом       Мир вокруг нас меняется невероятно быстро. *AdMe.ru* собрал несколько фраз и предлагает мысленно произнести их в начале 1990-х.  «Я буду в лесу, но ты мне позвони».«У меня уже рука замерзла с тобой разговаривать».«Я случайно стер „Войну и мир“».«Блин, не могу войти в почту».«Я тебе письмо десять минут назад послал, ты получил?»«Я не могу с тобой говорить, ты все время пропадаешь».«Положи мне деньги на трубу».«Я завтра себе мозгов докуплю».«Я качаю эльфа».«Давай подарим ему домашний кинотеатр».«Я Вторую мировую за немцев прошел».«Да ты на телефоне посчитай».«Переименуй папку».«Дай мне 50 рублей на метро».«Воткни мне зарядку».«У меня клава не пашет».«Не подскажете, который час, а то я телефон дома забыл?»«У меня винт полетел».«Меня взломали».«Пока на машине ехала, успела книгу послушать».   Источник: Фразы, за © AdMe.ru

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Фразы, за которые 25 лет назад вас отправили бы в дурдом *«У меня уже рука замерзла с тобой разговаривать»*. Источник: Фразы, за © AdMe.ru

 Even before texting/SMS, this was a problem for some ethnic groups: 
Мойша, почему ты молчишь?
-- Холодно, не хочу вынимать руки из карманов! 
(Italian-Americans stereotypically have the same habit of speaking with their hands -- telling the joke in English, you could change Moishe/Chaim/Abram to "Luigi" or "Antonio.")

----------


## Eric C.

> Even before texting/SMS, this was a problem for some ethnic groups: 
> Мойша, почему ты молчишь?
> -- Холодно, не хочу вынимать руки из карманов! 
> (Italian-Americans stereotypically have the same habit of speaking with their hands -- telling the joke in English, you could change Moishe/Chaim/Abram to "Luigi" or *"Antonio."*)

 Whose shortened form is explained this way.  _Why are so many Italian Americans named Tony? Cause as they were checking in in Long Island, they all had "To NY" written on their foreheads._  
Hope this one isn't offensive to any nationalities. =))

----------


## wanja

Незамерз жид.jpg National alcoholic association.jpg

----------


## wanja

Домашний МЧСовец.jpg
Домашний МЧСовец

----------


## wanja

Лоси ходят по магазинам.jpg

----------


## wanja

Палец и непалец.jpg 50 оттенков серого.jpg

----------


## Lampada

HURU.RU ::: Фото приколы, юмор,* смешные картинки*.

----------


## wanja

Узбекский вирус.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## Throbert McGee

Следует отметить, что в картинке, когда собака задаёт себе вопрос "What is goodness?" --  это вариант древнего "Euthyphro Dilemma" Сократа:  *
Сократ: Угодно ли богам благочестивое деяние оттого, что оно, собственно,  таковым и является, или же оно благочестиво оттого, что угодно богам?* 
To which we can now answer: "Пёс его знает!"

----------


## Throbert McGee

I have a question about the "Обвенчаю педерастов -- Ц 3700" photo from Lampada's montage above. Surely this must be a joke from some kind of "hidden-camera" TV show, or a satirical protest? I mean, a liberal-minded priest who was sympathetic to gay people wouldn't call them педерасты, and a traditionalist priest would obviously never perform a венчание ("church wedding") for same-sex pairs.

----------


## Полуношник

> I have a question about the "Обвенчаю педерастов -- Ц 3700" photo from Lampada's montage above. Surely this must be a joke from some kind of "hidden-camera" TV show, or a satirical protest? I mean, a liberal-minded priest who was sympathetic to gay people wouldn't call them педерасты, and a traditionalist priest would obviously never perform a венчание ("church wedding") for same-sex pairs.

 Там все фотографии можно использовать в качестве иллюстраций к статье "Взаимоисключающие параграфы". Кроме того, из многих из них можно заключить, что ради денег многие готовы пожертвовать идеями, которые проповедует их религия, или проигнорировать религиозные запреты. 
P.S. А мне вот интересно. "Освящённые изделия возврату и обмену не подлежат" - это местная инициатива или действительно существует такая лазейка в законе?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Освящённые изделия возврату и обмену не подлежат

 Hmmm... just like swimsuits and underwear?  ::  
Anyway, Полуношник, I do understand the points you made about "взаимоисключающие параграфы", but I was wondering whether all the examples in the photos were truly "found in the wild" (i.e., accidental and naive) or if some of them were deliberate pranks. 
Incidentally, the term "Irish bull" is sometimes used по-английски to describe statements that are in some way self-contradictory or illogical, yet may accidentally point out Deep Truths (such as the fact that some religious people will turn into hypocrites if you wave money at them). 
And as the Wikipedia article mentions, two of the most famous producers of so-called "Irish bulls" in American English were Samuel Goldwyn (Jewish) and Yogi Berra (Italian).

----------


## Throbert McGee

Hmmmm.... a Google search for the phrase "обвенчаю педерастов" turned up this Odessa-style joke: 
Сидит раввин с объявлением "обвенчаю геев", а рядом сидит католический священник с корявым объявлением "обвенчаю педерастов". К раввину целая очередь выстроилась, а к священнику никого.
Сердобольная старушка говорит священнику:
- Милок, ты аккуратнее объявление нарисуй. Да слово "педерасты" убери. Напиши "геи". К тебе народ и пойдёт.
Священник обращается к раввину:
- Ой вэй! Хаим, ты таки слышал эту шиксу? Гойка уже будет учить нас коммерции! 
My translation: 
A rabbi is sitting on the street with an advertising sign that says "Religious weddings for gays, reasonable rates!"
Next to him, a Catholic priest has a very sloppily-written sign that says "Religious weddings for sodomites, reasonable rates!"
There's a long line of same-sex couples waiting to sign up with the rabbi, but no one is coming to see the priest. 
Finally, a tender-hearted old lady says to the priest, "My dear sir, you need to print your sign more neatly. Also, take out the word 'sodomites' and change it to 'gays' -- then they'll start coming to you."
After she leaves, the priest turns to the rabbi and says, "Oy vey! Chaim, did you hear that shiksa? Now the goyim are trying to teach US about commerce!"

----------


## Полуношник

> Hmmmm.... a Google search for the phrase "обвенчаю педерастов" turned up this Odessa-style joke:

 Это просто кто-то переделал старый анекдот. На самом деле, его рассказывали ещё тогда, когда не только слово "педераст" считалось неприличным, но и слово "венчание" тоже. А слово "гей" не существовало, наверно, даже в Америке. 
«Возле мечети сидит нищий с табличкой «Подайте бедному арабу». Все идут  мимо и бросают ему монетки. Напротив сидит другой нищий с табличкой  «Подайте бедному еврею». Правоверные идут из мечети, видят такую  табличку, плюют, и бросают еще одну монетку первому нищему, у которого  табличка «Подайте бедному арабу». 
Одна добрая старушка, видя такое, говорит второму нищему:
-Сынок, тебе здесь ведь никто не подаст! Шел бы ты в другое место!
Он отодвигает от «слепого» глаза грязную повязку и обращается к первому нищему:
-Послушай, Исаак! Она нас будет еще коммерции учить?»

----------


## alexsms

> I have a question about the "Обвенчаю педерастов -- Ц 3700" photo from Lampada's montage above. Surely this must be a joke from some kind of "hidden-camera" TV show, or a satirical protest? I mean, a liberal-minded priest who was sympathetic to gay people wouldn't call them педерасты, and a traditionalist priest would obviously never perform a венчание ("church wedding") for same-sex pairs.

 Impossible. Sure it's a prank.

----------


## Soft sign

> в картинке

 на картинке

----------


## Lampada

Ребёнок бегает по луже

----------


## wanja

Вспомнить всё.jpg
Вспомнить всё

----------


## Throbert McGee

(Note: in English, "mignon" is stressed on the second syllable, but "minion" on the first syllable -- otherwise, they sound the same.) 
ЗЫ: I dare not show the picture to my nephew (now 8) until he's old enough  to have read about the "Ameglian Major Cow" in _The Restaurant at the End of  the Universe_. ("Okay, I'll just nip off to the kitchen and shoot myself -- but don't worry, I'll be very humane.")

----------


## Eric C.

> (Note: in English, "mignon" is stressed on the second syllable, but "minion" on the first syllable -- otherwise, they sound the same.) 
> ЗЫ: I dare not show the picture to my nephew (now  until he's old enough  to have read about the "Ameglian Major Cow" in _The Restaurant at the End of  the Universe_. ("Okay, I'll just nip off to the kitchen and shoot myself -- but don't worry, I'll be very humane.")

 One can't have this without a _loopster_, here  Lo1tS65.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

Предлагается/допустим, что все здесь знакомы с английским выражением "the pot calling the kettle black"? Вот пародия:  pot_cattle_back.jpg 
ЗЫ: I wasn't sure of the best way to open the sentence in Russian, to express "I assume everyone knows [the expression...]" or "Let's take it as given that everyone knows..."

----------


## Полуношник

> Предлагается/допустим, что все здесь знакомы с английским выражением "the pot calling the kettle black"? Вот пародия:  
> ЗЫ: I wasn't sure of the best way to open the sentence in Russian, to express "I assume everyone knows [the expression...]" or "Let's take it as given that everyone knows..."

 Обычно говорят "я надеюсь". "Я надеюсь, все знают пословицу "В чужом глазу соломинку видит, а в своём бревна не замечает".

----------


## wanja

Как.jpgНу, погоди.jpgИллюзия.jpg

----------


## wanja

Безумный Макс Безумный Макс.jpg
Плакат в туалете Самурай.jpg

----------


## Lampada

*26* _ маразмов, над которыми мы плакали_

----------


## wanja

From Kissing to Wedding.jpg

----------


## Полуношник

> From Kissing to Wedding.jpg

 Wedding очень далеко и в другую сторону.

----------


## wanja

Удивительный мир программирования.jpg Tom Waits while Jeremy Irons.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Удивительный мир программирования.jpg

 I love this picture, but is there a reason why the _жук_ is carrying _грабли_? (instead of a _лопата_ or _пила_, for example). I mean, is there an expression about garden rakes and bicycles?

----------


## Полуношник

> I love this picture, but is there a reason why the _жук_ is carrying _грабли_? (instead of a _лопата_ or _пила_, for example). I mean, is there an expression about garden rakes and bicycles?

 Есть выражение "два раза наступить на одни и те же грабли", ну или просто "наступить на грабли". На компьютерных форумах описание проблемы иногда завершается вопросом "кто-нибудь уже наступал на эти грабли?". 
Это выражение из анекдота, в котором Василий Иванович и Чингачгук оказываются на необитаемом острове и по-очереди исследуют окрестности. Первым идёт Чингачгук, из темноты слышится звук удара, Чингачгук возвращается и молча садится у костра. Затем идёт Василий Иванович. Из темноты слышится два удара. Чингачгук говорит: "Только бледнолицый мог два раза наступить на одни и те же грабли".

----------


## Звездочёт

Вот, как раз недавно смотрел видео о проблеме перевода идиом: https://youtu.be/eMA4jr3WHYI?list=PL...F5-e48Av&t=367   

> I mean, is there an expression about garden rakes

 Yes. _"Наступить на грабли"._
Вот что бывает, когда наступают на грабли. Правда, в видео мужчина наступает медленно, и на нём строительная каска. А теперь представьте, что вы не заметили грабли и наступили на них быстро. Этот жизненный урок будет запоминающимся!    
"Наступить на грабли" = Совершить ошибку или сделать что-то, в результате чего нам будет "больно". Причём грабли часто бьют именно по лбу, как бы намекая  :: , что после этого урока мы должны поумнеть.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Thanks for the explanations! It has also occurred to me that the жук is really "the Great Sacred Scarab" who rolls the sun across the sky like a ball  of dung -- but now he's stepping in to carry the world on his back, because the Три Кита who normally hold up the world had  to "take a break" for coffee, cigarettes, and the toilet! 
But dung-beetles, of course, use their mandibles and legs  to rake up the dung, and therefore have no need of an actual, literal rake, which is  only going to cause a hilarious catastrophe if the handle becomes tangled in the  bicycle spokes (~ "наступить на грабли").

----------


## Eric C.

> Thanks for the explanations! It has also occurred to me that the жук is really "the Great Sacred Scarab" who rolls the sun across the sky like a ball  of dung -- but now he's stepping in to carry the world on his back, because the Три Кита who normally hold up the world had  to "take a break" for coffee, cigarettes, and the toilet! 
> But dung-beetles, of course, use their mandibles and legs  to rake up the dung, and therefore have no need of an actual, literal rake, which is  only going to cause a hilarious catastrophe if the handle becomes tangled in the  bicycle spokes (~ "наступить на грабли").

 It may be just me having been in the IT for quite long now, but what I see there is a _bug_ riding an erroneously disproportional piece of software on its own, with no luck being fought by massive numbers of Indian coders, who eventually realize they cannot actually eliminate the bug without the entire system coming all down, and at least try making a few hard fixes to stop the bug from propagating at its usual pace. =))

----------


## Lampada



----------


## RedFox

633783682393497525-welcomturist_2-500x375.jpg

----------


## Throbert McGee

I'm curious to know whether this math-brainteaser makes sense in Russian (it was sent to me by a Russian-American, but she's been living in the US for many years, so possibly she's gotten used to American-style math-notation).

----------


## Звездочёт

> Many may be surprised to discover that the answer is 4

  ::  How?!!!!!!!

----------


## Suobig

1) 7 * (3^2 - 5) - 7 + 3  = 7 * 4 - 7 + 3 = 24. 
2) 4! = 4 * 3 * 2 * 1 = 24.  
=>  
7 * (3^2 - 5) - 7 + 3 = 4! 
It's international-style math notation for factorial)

----------


## Suobig



----------


## Throbert McGee

> (cartoon by "Quino")

 Интерстно знать, вообще известен в России аргентинский комикс "Мафальда" (тем же самым художником, как выше)?? 
А ещё одна пародия "Герники":

----------


## Soft sign

> Интерстно знать, вообще известен в России аргентинский комикс "Мафальда" (тем же самым художником, как выше)??]

 _Того же самого художника._

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Кирилл.jpg Это сумка.jpg

----------


## Lampada

(Кажется, что это уже здесь было (боян), но всё равно смешно.)

----------


## wanja

Премия Дарвина, русская версия : vasily_sergeev

----------


## wanja

Страдающее Средневековье

----------


## Throbert McGee

For fans of "Dementors" and Grumpy Cats:  dementor_cat.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Кровь Санты.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

15 Images That Show Why Letter-Spacing Is Important   _Ever wondered why good designers focus so much on kerning, i.e. adjusting the spacing between characters in a piece of text? These 15 epic images show you why letter-spacing is important not just in logos and graphic design, but also in everyday handwriting._  *
1. Looking for a massage therapist?*   
+ more ...

----------


## Hoax

отрываться - 
to come off (пуговица оторвалась) 
to live it up (я оторвался с друзьями в баре) 
to lift off (самолет оторвался от земли)
to tore yourself away from something (я не мог оторваться от телевизора)

----------


## Hoax

Удалите, если это перебор. Но сейчас все угарают с этого клипа =)    
И в продолжение темы, вполне реальный маркетинг:  Безымянный.jpg

----------


## Hoax

«Ча́йку бы», «Чайку́ бы» или «Чай Кубы» и «Чай. Кубы.»  pUN-OpXLuts.jpg

----------


## wanja

Цирковые лошади.jpg

----------


## wanja

Флаг.jpgWindows 10.jpg

----------


## wanja

Преобразователь.jpg  Квартет Жуки.jpg

----------


## wanja

Пятый папа.jpg Что не так.jpg

----------


## wanja

Карминовые человечки

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Спасём соседа.jpg философский стартап.jpg

----------


## wanja

браузер без уважения.jpg Не калгон.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Сволочкова.jpg  Покемон.jpg  Как переставать переставать.jpg  Охотники на Пикачу.jpg

----------


## wanja

https://www.adme.ru/svoboda-kultura/...valis-1339415/

----------


## Lampada

_Paul Sheldon Fan Flips Out at Barnes and Noble!_

----------


## wanja

Бегемоты.jpg Буратинатор.jpg шит.jpg Psycho the Rapist.jpg

----------


## wanja

Проект Война и Мир.jpg  В перёд.jpg  Страшная история.jpg  02.jpg

----------


## wanja

http://успешный-успех.рф/

----------


## Lampada

https://www.mediamarkt.ru/item/91403...dlya-detej-dvd

----------


## RedFox



----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Лего.jpg Ницше и телефон.jpg Звук и свет дальше.jpg Админы заходят в бухгалтерию.jpg

----------


## wanja

Утиная охота.jpg теперьки.jpg Диод и резистор.jpg Кондёр.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

Русский сет.jpg Как мы убивали время.jpg Тарелки Шрёдингера.jpg В одно ухо.jpg

----------


## Soft sign

> Русский сет.jpg

 Бутерброды, обмотанные изолентой?  ::

----------


## Basil77

Прикольное видео о регионах России:

----------


## Lampada

_Данечка собирается в Африку / Daniela goes to Africa_

----------


## wanja

ИГИЛ.jpg В лесу родилась ёлочка.jpg Пришло время забыть.jpg Ёлка в разных жанрах.jpg

----------


## wanja

СТОП-БЕГ - реабилитация бегозависимых. Скажи бегу - НЕТ! Освободим беговых рабов!

----------


## Soft sign



----------


## wanja

Языковой конгресс. Часть первая. Языковой конгресс. Часть 2 Языковой конгресс. Часть 3

----------


## wanja

Языковой конгресс. Часть 4. Специальный ирландский выпуск Языковой конгресс. Часть 5.  Языковой конгресс. Часть 6

----------


## wanja

Языковой конгресс. Часть 7, Заключительная.

----------


## Полуношник

Исследовательский центр в Лэнгли (кадр из фильма "Скрытые фигуры")

----------


## Lampada

На американских горках

----------


## fortheether

Последнее время на горках?    

> На американских горках

----------


## wanja

Ну, погоди.jpg

----------


## wanja

Иван Грозный убивает... всех

----------


## wanja

Маленькая ель.jpg

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

Как медики видят смайлы.jpeg  Банные заповеди.jpg  Гитлер был лучше Сталина.jpg

----------


## wanja

Утопия и антиутопия.jpg Стоимость услуги душа.jpg Кода вы дома.jpg

----------


## wanja

Главная проблема цитат в интернете.jpg  Может, дело не в телефонах.jpg  Муж не хочет детей.jpg

----------


## wanja

Истребитель Сухого.jpg  Алиса в стране ответсвенности.jpg  Крестьянка.jpg

----------


## wanja

Почти угадали.jpg
Алиса, I am your father Алиса im your father.jpg  Ночной Дожор 1.jpg  Ночной Дожор 2.jpg

----------


## wanja

Самый тупой фотограф.jpg Please remove the room.jpg  Я вижу идиотов.jpg

----------


## wanja

Have a nice day! Have a nice day.jpg  Елезалезла.jpg  Сказки как заголовки газет.jpg

----------


## Lampada

10356050_original.jpg   IMG_20180928_173808.jpg

----------


## wanja

Свитер с оленями, новая версия... Свитер с оленями.jpg

----------


## wanja

Правила пользования лифтом.jpg  Darth Agnan.jpg  Тюльпаны закрываются на ночь.jpg

----------


## wanja

Коллекция сердец.jpg  Green bitch.jpg  Дед Мазай спасает Чапаева.jpg

----------


## wanja

Лучшее место.jpg  Домашнее вино.jpg  Маша.jpg

----------


## Alex80

Ходил вчера в магазин и увидел нож необычной формы - оказался для сыра, решил почитать инструкцию и:    
Бразильцы похоже еще суровее китайцев с алиэкспресса...

----------


## wanja

Вова, поиграй с ребятами.jpg  Штирлиц и Хэллоуин.jpg  Два тираннозавра.jpg

----------


## wanja

Морковь каратель.jpg Эх Ра.jpg Ктулху холодно зимой.jpg

----------


## Alex80



----------


## wanja

Ной отправляет голубя.jpg  Меню.jpg  Принц-гопник.jpg

----------


## dic

- Я помогу тебе мужик!!...Ты обязательно будешь первым!!! bear.jpg

----------


## wanja

Женщина, ждущая идеального мужчину.jpg  Когда  в ясный день.jpg  coalition and opposition.jpg

----------


## Soft sign



----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/1244008240/...2834/?sfnsn=mo 
Кружок сольного и ...

----------


## wanja

15 фотографий того как пользователи ищут в Яндексе нужный фильм - VIPSTORY

----------


## wanja

Осторожно, ненормативная лексика. https://youtu.be/N6tOzE6Dj8g

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## diogen_



----------

